#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-14
<jeus__> dostan man barnamee mesl synaptic va ... baz nadaram ama gir mide ke mige barname E baze
<AliTarihi> ilius, p i n g & /msg ?
<ilius> AliTarihi: pong :)
<jeus1> یک مرد پیدا شود مشکل منو حل کنه
<bmoqimi> pesare khub bayad moshkeleto begi inja bashe harki balad bashe hal mikone dg
<bmoqimi> albate man taze amadam momkene ghablan gofte bashi
<jeus1> mysql دیروز ران میشد اما حالا نمی دونم چه مرگشه
<jeus1> bmoqimi, na ghablan nagofte boodam
<jeus1> bmoqimi, mysql ro nasb kardam dirooz khoob kar mikard ama hala na
<bmoqimi1> mtux: zang zadan goftan mokhaberat bargasht zade madareko,khat be name yeki dige az khaharashun boode :((
<bmoqimi1> zang zadam rahimi fohsh keshidam
<rahmani> سلام فرض کنید یک برنامه با پی اچ پی و مایاس کیو ال نوشتید و ستون برخی جداول های شما نباید عنصر تکراری داشته باشند
<rahmani> وقتی که کاربر یک مقدار تکراری برای اون درج می کند و شما می خواهید به او پیغام دهید آیا با جاوااسکریپت هم میتونین این کار را انجام دهید؟ اگر آره چطوری؟
<rahmani> اینجا کسی هست که پی اچ پی کارباشه؟
<lxsameer> axaran php kar mikonan
<rahmani> lxsameer:  اگر یک خطا توسط پایگاه داده ایجاد بشه و ما بخواهیم به کاربر پیام بدهیم باید از چه زبانی استفاده کنیم؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: ????? khob php
<lxsameer> rahmani: albate age php estefade mikoni
<rahmani> lxsameer: آره منظورم زبان های سمت مشتری است
<rahmani> مثل جاوااسکریپت و ایجکس.
<lxsameer> rahmani: behtare begi che mikhay bokoni ta rahnamait konam
<lxsameer> rahmani: databaset server side chekar be client side dari
<rahmani> lxsameer:
<lxsameer> rahmani: ?
<rahmani> ببینید برخی ستون های جدول ها مقدارشون باید منحصربه فرد باشه
<rahmani> بنابراین توی پایگاه داده یونیک تعریف می کنیم
<rahmani> حالا اگر کاربر مقدار تکراری برای این ستون درج کنه پایگاه داده خطا میده
<rahmani> من می خواهم قبل از این که اون رو درج کنم به کاربر بگم مقدار جدید وارد کن
<lxsameer> rahmani: khob inai ke gofti hameja hast va be lang e server sidet marbut mishe
<rahmani> توضیحم قابل فهم بود؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: are
<lxsameer> rahmani: php va har lang e server side i koli ghabeliat baraye exception(error) handling daran
<rahmani> lxsameer: خب پی اچ پی هست
<lxsameer> rahmani: un driver e DBE i ham ke estefade mikoni ham koli komaket mikone
<lxsameer> rahmani: are
<rahmani> lxsameer: من برنامه را با سیپنل بارذاری کردم و با این درایوها کار نکردم
<lxsameer> rahmani: ?? harfamo dar morede driver faramush kon
<rahmani> lxsameer: راه دیگرش چیست؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: rahe dige i nadare
<lxsameer> rahmani: php ro bayad bishtar motaleee koni
<rahmani> lxsameer:  اینایی که گفتین توی سرورلوکال هوست هم هست؟
<lxsameer> rahmani: are , pishnahad mikonam bishtar php ro motalee koni in chiza kamelan tu ketab haye PHP bahs shode va kheyli zud rah miofti
 * lxsameer raft nahar
<jeus> دوستان من mysql را نصب کردم و خوب هم ران شد و کار کرد ولی بعد از اینکه ریست می کنم دیگه اجرا نمی شه کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه که مشکل ممکنه از کجا باشه ؟
<ubuntuhelper> salam agha man vaghty ba ubuntu 10.10 film mibinam tasvir boride boride mishe har az gahi... lap topam zood dagh mikone jaryan chie??
<ubuntuhelper> momkene drivere geraphic dorost nasb nashode bashe
<ubuntuhelper> هیچکی نیست به ما جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟
<jeus> چه قدر IRC خلوته نکنه ملت رفتن راهپیمایی ؟
<takpar> salam
<takpar> کسی اینجا هست؟
<takpar> بچه هااااا؟
<jeus> takpar, hame raftan rahpeymayi
<jeus> :)
<jeus> lxsameer, moshkelam kamel hal shod
<jeus> dastet dar nakone
<jeus> TNX
<lxsameer> jeus: khahesh
<jeus> lxsameer, dar mored openSSH ye tozih be man midi ?
<lxsameer> jeus: server e ssh e dige
<jeus> bebin toye win vaghti ke mysql ro nasb mikoni rahat mitoni behesh remote  koni lxsameer
<jeus> hala mikham to linux rash bendazam inha ro gofte lxsameer http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<lxsameer> jeus: w8
<lxsameer> jeus: khob alan moshgelet kojast?
<jeus> age haminharoo jolo beram ok mishe lxsameer
<lxsameer> jeus: az aval command hai ke zadio begu bebinam
<jeus> lxsameer, in male chiye ssh user@mysql.nixcraft.i
<lxsameer> jeus: ba user e "user" ssh mikoni be mysql.nixcraft.i
<jeus> na hanooz nazadam goftam aval az U rahnamayi begiram  baed
<jeus> nixcraft.i chiye ? lxsameer
<jeus> man alan ssh ro ro systemam daram ?
<jeus> lxsameer,
<jeus> na hanooz nazadam goftam aval az U rahnamayi begiram  baed
<jeus>  nixcraft.i chiye ? lxsameer
<jeus>  man alan ssh ro ro systemam daram ?
<jeus>  lxsameer
<lxsameer_> jeus: are ssh ro dari
<lxsameer_> jeus: un ye domain e hamin
<jeus> man bayad chi bezanam ?
<lxsameer_> jeus: man nemidunam domain et chie server IP ish chie ya che useri rush dari
<jeus> ssh mikhad connect she be server ?
<lxsameer_> jeus: mysql et alan kojast?
<jeus> alan haminjast roye hamin system mikham ino faal konam base baghiye
<lxsameer_> jeus: khob ssh nemiklhad bejash su koni kafie
<jeus> na mikham rash bendazam base ye system dige
<jeus> lxsameer_, az ye system dige beshe behesh connect shod
<lxsameer_> jeus: farghi nemikone chon ru local et mysql dari lazem nist ssh koni be jai
<lxsameer_> jeus: hamun su bezani kafie
<jeus> yani age man alan posht ye system dige beshinam va bezanam mysql -u root -h <this PC IP > -p connect misham be DB in computer ?
<lxsameer_> jeus: na
<lxsameer_> jeus: man faghat dar morede ssh sohbat mikonam
<lxsameer_> jeus: tu un turorial neveshte ke ssh koni be server mysql et
<jeus> khob rah digee nist joz SSH ?
<lxsameer_> jeus: chon mysql server hamin PC e felie khodete lazem nist ssh koni su koni kafie
<lxsameer_> jeus: daram migam dige su kon jaye ssh
<jeus> lxsameer_, ba query browser kar kardi ?
<lxsameer_> jeus: ba chi ?
<jeus> lxsameer_, query-browser mysql
<lxsameer_> jeus: na kolan alaghei be mysql nadaram
<lxsameer_> jeus: ye pishnahad behet bedam vase inke linux ro behtar yad begiri ?
<jeus> oonja vaghti ke mysql ro nasb kardi roye har systemi oonmoghe tanha kafiye ke IP computer ra vared koni
<jeus> are ama bebin man linux ro faghat kar nemikonam man java jee jsf gwt soa python va mysql oracle JSP va ... hezar ta chiz dige ham kar mikonam va olaviyatam baJEE ast
<jeus> lxsameer_, age rahi dari ke kam vaght begire va amali bashe kheyli ali mishe
<lxsameer__> jeus: ye pishnahad behet bedam vase inke linux ro behtar yad begiri ?
<jeus> <jeus> oonja vaghti ke mysql ro nasb kardi roye har systemi oonmoghe tanha kafiye ke IP computer ra vared koni
<jeus> <jeus> are ama bebin man linux ro faghat kar nemikonam man java jee jsf gwt soa python va mysql oracle JSP va ... hezar ta chiz dige ham kar mikonam va olaviyatam baJEE ast
<jeus> <jeus> lxsameer_, age rahi dari ke kam vaght begire va amali bashe kheyli ali mishe
<lxsameer__> jeus: fekr mikonam mohem tar az hameye ina platformi hast ke rush kar mikoni
<lxsameer__> jeus: bana barin behtare ghable har kari linux ro khub yad begiri
<lxsameer__> jeus: vase inkar kahm yeki 2ta ketab linux rahat rat mindaze
<R3za> salam , bache ha man motherboradam Giga Byte e MA74GM-S2H e va tavanaee ie ino ham dare ke az USB-FDD USB-HDD USB-CDROM chizi load kone va man ubuntu 10.10 ro ba unetbootin rikhtam roo flasham ke bahesh load konam , vali khob har kodom az in gozihe haro test kardam load nakard , kasi nemitoone komakam kone bebinam chetori mishe ubuntu ro az roo flasham load konam ?
<R3za> bmoqimi: bah , chetori dash babak ? :D !
<sadrolla> R3za: سلام اون گزینه هایی که نوشتی به ترتیب مربوط به
<sadrolla> فلاپی یو اس بی ، هارد یو اس بی و سی دی رم یو اس بی هستند
<R3za> sadrolla: mani hashoon ro midoonam manzoooram az in neveshte in bood ke ehtemalan baiad az boot kardam az rooie flash ham support kone motherboardam ehtemalan , bekhatere hamin porsidam ke gozineie khasi hast , ya ye hamchin chizi !
<sadrolla> موقعی هست که سیستم روشن می کنی و پیام می ده مه دکمه DEL رو بزن و وارد تنظیمات شی
<sadrolla> تو بعضی از مادربورد ها میگه فلان دکمه رو بزن ( مال من f8 ) تا لیست بوت منو رو برات بیارم
<sadrolla> از اونجا می طنم رو فلش و بوت می کنم خودم
<sadrolla> یه کار دیگه هم می تونی بکنی
<R3za> sadrolla: are midoonam faghat nemidoonam baraye boot esme gozinash chi mitoone bshe
<R3za> ?
<sadrolla> R3za: ممکنه مادربورد شما فلش رو به عنوان هارد شناسایی کنه د راین صورت باید وارد تنظیمات بشید و فلش رو به عنوان هارد اول وعرفی کنید
<sadrolla> * معرفی کنید
<sadrolla> و بعد سیستم بوت اولش رو هارد باشه
<R3za> sadrolla: yani USB-HDD ?
<sadrolla> نه
<sadrolla> شاید هم اره
<R3za> ok man miram test konam miam
<sadrolla> فراموش نکنید که یابد بررسی کنید
<sadrolla> فلش به عنوان هارد شناخته میشه یا نه
<sadrolla> R3za: به سلامت انشالله که موفق شید
 * ahmadhesni in che vaze filter kardanee!! Ahh
<roshanavand> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-15
<jeus> بچه ها من می خوام ریموت به mysql  راه بندازم توی لینوکس با این لینک توضیحاتی داده http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<jeus> توی قسمت سومش توضیح داده IP را وارد نمایید اما من سوال برام پیش اومده که باید IP همون سیستمی که روش mysql نصب هستم را بدم یا IP لوکال را ؟
<jeus>  یا شایدم IP اون کسی که می خواد به mysql ریموت کنه
<hale> سلام
<jeus> میشه لطفا نظری بدید
<hale> من یه مشکلی تو mysql دارم
<hale> jeus: میتونید کمک کنید؟
<hale> jeus: میشه پی ام بدم؟ بحثم لینوکسی نیستش؟
<jeus> hale, janam
<jeus> دوستان من یک اطلاعات کلی در مورد ssh می خوام و می خوام بدونم وقتی که با ssh ریموت می کنیم به mysql کل مدیریت ریموت را می گیره دستش یا اینکه یک واسطه فقط؟
<lxsameer> jeus: ssh ye tool hast vaseyey in ke betuni ba ye connection e secure be ye computer e dige login koni
<lxsameer> jeus: va kolan rabti be mysql nadare
<jeus> akhe pas coonection remote ro basam be soorat secure peyade mikone lxsameer
<jeus> az rahnamayit mamnoonam lxsameer
<lxsameer> jeus: khahesh
<hale> سلام
<hale> من یه مشکل کوچولو تو mysql دارم. میشه لطفا کمکم کنین؟
<hale> create view vw as select * from accesslog; رو بارم خطا میگیره
<jeus> bache ha baed az zadan uname -a ==> Linux IRONGATE.sanayco.ir 2.6.22.19-72.endian15 #1 SMP Mon Sep 8 11:49:17 EDT 2008 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux  in che distroeee ?
<jeus> lxsameer, ^
<lxsameer> jeus: nemidunam
<hale> lxsameer: 2.6.22 kernelesh hamin
<the-light> jeus: firewall i box i chizie?
<hale> the-light: yes. firewallle.
<jeus> the-light, ina jozv red hat ha hesab mishan
<amirreza> hale: `cat /etc/*-release`
<the-light> jeus: are redhat based dare, CentOS based ham dare
<jeus> the-light, az koja bayad fahmid ke rpm ha rosh nasb mishan ya na |?
<the-light> jeus: wiki o chizaye digasho chek konin tozih dade chetor mishe nasb kard
 * bmoqimi1 donbale ye clinte IRC khub bara windows migarde , help !
<aliva13> bmoqimi1: chatzilla for firefox
<the-light> bmoqimi1: pidgin ham khube ;)
<jeus> bmoqimi1, xchat bahtarine
<pesarkhobeee> man mikham ba sed ye reshte mesle <a href="har chizi"> ro peda konam va ba space replace konam ! ama regex balad nistam :( kasi mitone komak kone?
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: yes
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: baratest in karo bokon :
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee:  cat FILENAME | sed -e "s/<a\href=\"whatever\">/ /g"
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: mamnonam
<pesarkhobeee> beram test konam :LD
<pesarkhobeee> :D
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: test lpm begu
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: " ya in cat FILENAME | sed -e 's/<a\href="whatever">/" "/g'
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee:  ino test kardam doroste :     cat FILENAME | sed -e 's/<a\href="whatever">/ /g'
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: rastesh moshkel on whateverast
<pesarkhobeee> man koli link daram ba koli chiz miz ke to href jastan
<pesarkhobeee> mikham olgosh in bashe ke az <a href=" peda kone , vasatesh mohem nis va dar akhar " > bashe
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: ye chizi melse * :D
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: aha
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: hatman oonja charactere? ya adad ?
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: vala hame chi mitonr bashe hata alaemi mesle ? va / . kholase addrese internetie
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: vali hamon adado caracteresham begi karo ra mindaze ;)
 * pesarkhobeee battry lobtobam dare tamom mishe sharjer nadaram :(
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: ok doros shod
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: damet garm :D
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: cat FILENAME | sed -e 's/<a\href=".*">/" "/g'
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: faghat new line nemitune bashe
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: cat FILENAME | sed -e 's/<ahref=".*">/" "/g'
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: age oon quote ha ro nemikay ham in behtare
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee:   cat FILENAME | sed -e 's/<ahref=".*">/ /g'
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: baad ke mikhay file ro taghiratesh emal beshe sed -i estefade kon ;)
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: khili lotf kardi :)
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: yek donya mamnonetam
<pesarkhobeee> bmoqimi1: alane ke sharjam tamom she :D bazam damet garm ma berim ;)
<bmoqimi1> pesarkhobeee: khosh bahsi
<mohammad67> salam be hame !!!
<mohammad67> kasi hast ke ba fedora 14 kar karde bashe ??
<NarNar> everplays: salam
<NarNar> everplays: az roozbeh che khabar?
<everplays> salaam NarNar , shoma?
<NarNar> everplays: narbeh
<everplays> chetori narbeh? alaan vasat /msg mikonam
<NarNar> everplays: badam.....
<aliva> این
<aliva> -Martinp23-
<aliva> کیه هی
<aliva> global mesasage
<aliva> می‌فرسته؟
<everplays> az admin haye freenode-e aliva
<aliva> بریم ودیشو دربیاریم
<aliva> *پدرش
<everplays> hehe, ehtemalan kick/ban-et mikone hich kas ham nemifahme :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-16
<Navvab> salam
<Navvab> khaste nabashid
<Navvab> soal dashtam.
<Navvab> kasi nist?
<lxsameer> Navvab: bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<Navvab> merc.man alan ba win seven hastam chun ba internet ubunto moshkel peyda kardam.
<Navvab> ba moroorgar az dakhele ubunto mitunam masalan to bazi az sita mesle tabnak,football3,... beram
<Navvab> ama masalan toye softgozar nemitunam beram ya az market ubunto nemitunam narm afzar download kunam
<lxsameer> Navvab: in chand ruze internet be shedat moshgel dare
<Navvab> nemitune vasl she error mide
<Navvab> chera?
<Navvab> chikar kunam?
<Navvab> toro khuda yenafar beman kumak kune.
<lxsameer> Navvab: age moshgelet soraate internet va baz nashodane bishtare site hast in moshgelo alan taghriban hame daran va be internet e mamlekat bar migarde
<lxsameer> Navvab: ama age moshgelet chize digei ye bishtar etellaaat bede ke yeki betune komaket kone
<Navvab> midunam,ama paschera toye win seven intor nist man ba sorat miram toye sita,vase ubunto ham migam to tabnak sari mire,
<lxsameer> Navvab: serf in ke migi komakam konin kasi komak nakhahad kard
<Navvab> bayad che kunam pas?
<lxsameer> Navvab: khob boro tu ubuntu
<lxsameer> Navvab: moshakhasate connectioni ke dari ro bede ta beshe nazar dad
<Navvab> migam azoonja masaln hamin wiki.ubunto.ir ro baz nemikune.man haminu daram migam azoonja nemitunam ba shuma ertebat bargharar kunam.
<Navvab> moshkel haminjast
<Navvab> ama dar eyne hal toye bazi az sita ham ba sorat mire...
<lxsameer> Navvab: man ke bedune hich etelaati nemitunam komaket konam
<Navvab> adsl daram automaticam connect mishe.
<lxsameer> Navvab: pppoe ya bridge ?
<Navvab> pppoe
<lxsameer> Navvab: in dafe ke rafti tu ubuntu nameserver hato check kon /etc/resolv.conf
<Navvab> midunid,engar ye firewall dare ye seri ip haro filter mikune...
<lxsameer> Navvab: ta unjai ke midunam ubuntu by default hich rule i ru iptables nadare
<Navvab> az kuja? man kamelan mobtadidam va az ubunto ghat baram nist...
<lxsameer> Navvab: /etc/resolv.conf
<Navvab> chi bayad azoonja dar biram vasatun va biam inja begam?
<lxsameer> Navvab: ye hamchin chizi
<lxsameer> nameserver ip
<lxsameer> badesh in command o ham bezan
<lxsameer> sudo route -n
<lxsameer> khurujisho mikham
<Navvab> albate yechizam begam seri avval ke nasb kardam heyne nasb update download kard badesham az dakhele khude ubuntu koli update downlowd kard
<Navvab> vali badaz update engar intor shud,baz dobare kamel pak kardam dobare nasb kardam,dige updatam nemishe...
<Navvab> bashe chashm.
<Navvab> faghat ye soal command ro kuja bayad bezanam?
<Navvab> sorry,midunam kheyli mobtadiam...
<lxsameer> ye terminal baz kon va bezan
<lxsameer> alt-f2 ro bezan
<lxsameer> bad benevis gnome-terminal va enter kon
<Navvab> ok.shuma keya hastid?
<lxsameer> man hastam hamishe taghriban
<Navvab> rasti fekunam yahoo unja kar midad,mikhayd idtoon ro add kunam to ubunto az unja baham harf bezanim?
<lxsameer> man yahoo estefade nemikonam
<lxsameer> Navvab: in site o check kon webchat.freenode.net
<Navvab> ok.pas felan.kheyli sepasgozaram...
<Navvab> bebinam mire toosh yana?
<lxsameer> ok
<Navvab> salam.man khuroojiaro gereftam.toye siti ke dadid nashud beram.
<Navvab> toye un masiri ke dadid ye folder bud be name update... bad dakhele un ye file bud be name avahi-deamon ke dakhle un ina bud:
<Navvab> #!/bin/sh # # If we have an unicast .local domain, we immediately disable avahi to avoid # conflicts with the multicast IP4LL .local domain  if [ -x /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh ]; then   exec /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh fi
<Navvab> va azoon dastooriam ke dadid dakhele terminal bezanam khuroojish in bud:
<Navvab> Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<jeus> lxsameer, salam
<lxsameer> jeus: salam
<jeus> lxsameer, man ye moshkel daram dobare ba run shodan mysql vaghti dastoor [sudo /etc/init.d/mysql.server start] ro mizanam error [The server quit without updating PID file (/var/lib/mysql/jeus.pid).] ro mide
<lxsameer> jeus: az ru binary e khode mysql nasb kardi ?
<jeus> kar mikone baed az inke stop mikoni dige start nemishe va in error ro mide
<lxsameer> jeus: rm /var/lib/mysql/jeus.pid
<lxsameer> jeus: ama behtare mosgelo asasi hal koni
<lxsameer> jeus: age az ru binary e khode site e mysql nasb kardi #mysql agaram na tu channele rasmi e distro t bepors
<jeus> lxsameer, aslan hamchin chizi to oon folder nist
<lxsameer> jeus: pas alan bayad betuni runsesh koni
<jeus> na ru nemishe
<lxsameer> jeus: pas #mysql
<Hosein> salam
<Hosein> kasi mitune tu nasbe pardus komakam kone ??
<jeus> lxsameer, tnx
<lxsameer> jeus: khahesh
<Hosein> alooo
<UnKn19wN> Kasi Inja Zendas?
<UnKn19wN> :D
<lllhamedlll> دوستان من درایو swap رو پاک کردم
<lllhamedlll> حالا صدا دیگه از اسپیکر پخش نمیشه
<UnKn19wN> Chera Pak Kardi KhoB?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<UnKn19wN> Dobare BesazeSh
<UnKn19wN> Test Kardi?
<lllhamedlll> گفتن لازم نیست
<UnKn19wN> Ki Goft Lazem nISt
<UnKn19wN> ?
<lllhamedlll> ساختم نشد
<lllhamedlll> دوستان گفتن چون رمم 4 هست نیازی نیست
<lllhamedlll> دوباره 8 گیگشو ساختم نشد
<UnKn19wN> Nazare Mano Age Mikhay
<UnKn19wN> Roo VMWare Nasb KOn
<UnKn19wN> Rahat Tare
<UnKn19wN> In Dango Fangaram Nadare
<lllhamedlll> اونجوری نمیچسبه به آدم
<UnKn19wN> :D
<lllhamedlll> می خوام مستقل باشه
<UnKn19wN> Pas Redhat Nasb Kon
<UnKn19wN> Unbunto Vase Starterayi Mese Mane
<UnKn19wN> Az Linux Vase Che Kari Estefade Mikoni?
<lllhamedlll> چرا؟؟
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<lllhamedlll> اول از ترس ویروس
<lllhamedlll> بعد هم برام جالب بود گفتم یاد بگیرم
<lllhamedlll> رد هت هم مجانیه؟؟
<UnKn19wN> Linux Kollan
<UnKn19wN> Majanie
<UnKn19wN> Open Source Hast
<UnKn19wN> Hame Noskhe Ha Majanian
<lllhamedlll> فرق رد هت با اوبونتو چیه؟
<UnKn19wN> Oon Kamel Tare KhoB
<UnKn19wN> Kheili Herfei Tar Ham Hast
<UnKn19wN> Vase Yad Gereftan Hame Ubunto Ro Pishnehad MIdan
<UnKn19wN> Vali Vaghti Rah Oftadi
<UnKn19wN> Behtare RedHat Nasb Koni
<lllhamedlll> خب من که راه نیفتادم که
<UnKn19wN> Pas Felan ba Hamin Kar KOn
<UnKn19wN> Manam Taze Shoroo Kardam
<UnKn19wN> :)
<lllhamedlll> شما رو لپ تاپ نصب کردی؟
<UnKn19wN> NoPe
<UnKn19wN> Roo PC
<lllhamedlll> اخه خیلی داغ می کنه
<lllhamedlll> تو ویندوز این طوری نست
<lllhamedlll> ممکنه از سوپ باشه؟
<UnKn19wN> Nemidoonam Valla
<lllhamedlll> هاردش داغ تر از سی پی یو بود
<UnKn19wN> Too Forum Ha Gashti Donbale Moshgel?
<lllhamedlll> اره
<lllhamedlll> اخه درست بود
<lllhamedlll> یهو پیش اومد
<lllhamedlll> سایت های خارجی هم می گردم
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<UnKn19wN> Kari Nakardam
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<UnKn19wN> UnBunTu 10:10 Nasb Kardi?
<UnKn19wN> Ya Version Payintar?
<lllhamedlll> اره
<lllhamedlll> 11 هم اومده؟
<UnKn19wN> Na
<UnKn19wN> Akharish Hamine
<UnKn19wN> Channel Haye Dige IRani Ham Sar Bezan
<UnKn19wN> Shayad Bedoonan
<UnKn19wN> #archilinux-ir
<UnKn19wN> #kde-ir
<lllhamedlll> mamnooooooooon
<UnKn19wN> khahesh
<lllhamedlll> channele khareji ham mage mishe vasl shod
<lllhamedlll> ?
<UnKn19wN> Are
<UnKn19wN> Hame Channel Ha MiTooNi Vasl Shi
<lllhamedlll> bede
<UnKn19wN> ubuntu#
<UnKn19wN> Ino Boro
<UnKn19wN> Channele Aslie Ubuntoe
<lllhamedlll> #ubuntu
<UnKn19wN> y
<UnKn19wN> Injoori Ke Join Nemishe
<UnKn19wN> "/join bezan"
<lllhamedlll> alan dakhelesham
<lllhamedlll> roosh click kardam
<UnKn19wN> Ok
<UnKn19wN> Ba CHi Omadi IRC?
<UnKn19wN> Web?
<lllhamedlll> are
<UnKn19wN> pidgin nasb kon
<UnKn19wN> khob
<UnKn19wN> :D
<lllhamedlll> pidgin chie?
<UnKn19wN> Ye Barname Messenger
<UnKn19wN> Yahoo , Aol , IRC ... etc
<UnKn19wN> Hame Chi
<UnKn19wN> Join MIShe
<lllhamedlll> tahte kodoom os?
<UnKn19wN> Hamin Ubuntu Dige
<UnKn19wN> Male Gnu Hast
<UnKn19wN> KDE Ham Hast
<lllhamedlll> to package haye ubuntu hast?
<UnKn19wN> Bezar Link Download BeheT bedam
<UnKn19wN> Downloadesh Kon
<UnKn19wN> Hasti Hanooz?
<lllhamedlll> اره
<UnKn19wN> Man Farsi NemITooNam Type Konam
<UnKn19wN> :(
<UnKn19wN> http://pidgin.im/
<UnKn19wN> Azinja Downloadesh Kon
<UnKn19wN> Baladi Nasb Koni?
<lllhamedlll> sudo apt-get install
<lllhamedlll> are?
<UnKn19wN> Nemikhad In Oon Karo Koni
<UnKn19wN> RooSh Dbl Click Koni
<UnKn19wN> Nasb MiShe
<UnKn19wN> Faghat Badesh Bayad Beri
<lllhamedlll> :D
<UnKn19wN> Too Pakage Manager
<UnKn19wN> Update KoniSh
<UnKn19wN> Midooni KOjas?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<lllhamedlll> na
<lllhamedlll> begoooooo
<UnKn19wN> SySteM\Administrator
<UnKn19wN> Injas
<UnKn19wN> Beza Aslan Amoozeshe
<UnKn19wN> IRC Too
<UnKn19wN> Site Ubuntu Farsi Hast
<UnKn19wN> Bezar Link Oono BeheT Bedam
<lllhamedlll> tnx a lot
<UnKn19wN> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcGuide
<UnKn19wN> Boro Inja
<UnKn19wN> Hamechi Kamel Hast
<UnKn19wN> Rajebe IRC
<lllhamedlll> besyar mamnoooooooon
<UnKn19wN> Ba In Pidgin KHeili Rahat Tari
<UnKn19wN> Hame ID Haro Yeja Miari Bala
<UnKn19wN> Man IRC Yahoo Baham Baz MIkonam
<UnKn19wN> :D
<lllhamedlll> id yahoo to bede karet dashtam biam pishe khodet
<UnKn19wN> Faghat Ye Seri Farmanash Ghadimie
<UnKn19wN> UnKn19wN
<UnKn19wN> Hamin ID Id Yahoo Vo Gmailo ...
<lllhamedlll> ok
<UnKn19wN> Harja Fek Koni
<UnKn19wN> :D
<lllhamedlll> kheily mamnooo
<lllhamedlll> bazam be marame to
<lllhamedlll> to ham 10.10 nasb kardi dige?
<UnKn19wN> Are
<lllhamedlll> pas ehtemalan ziad bahat kar dashte basham
<lllhamedlll> lof karde
<lllhamedlll> mozahem misham
<lllhamedlll> felan !
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> Man Khodamam Noobam dadaSH
<UnKn19wN> Vali Komaki Az Dastam Bar Biad
<UnKn19wN> Dar KHedmatam
<UnKn19wN> Be SalamaT
<UnKn19wN> Cheghad Hame Saketan
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<UnKn19wN> Kasi Too Rin RooM Harfam Mizane?>
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> kasi mitune ye filter shekan be man moarefi kone?
<Omid> too linux
<Kaveh> سلام
<online-it2> salam az doostan kasi meego rooye n900 nasb karde
<Kaveh> salam
<Kaveh> راهی برا برگردوندنش هست؟
<csmasoudi> salam
<dark-sun> سلام
<dark-sun> س. ل. ا. م. دارک سان وربوس مود!
 * dark-sun --v
<dark-sun> جیمیل هم آره؟
<dark-sun> یعنی منظورم اینه که..
<dark-sun> :X
<dark-sun> ؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: سلام مهربون.
<nixoeen> dark-sun: salam, albate esme man mehraboon nist!
<dark-sun> nixoeen: خب باشه «فرشته‌ی مهربون» خوبی؟
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> nixoeen: می‌گم جیمیل فیل شده؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: man iran nistam
<dark-sun> nixoeen: یعنی تهرانی؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: kollan too iran nistam!
<dark-sun> nixoeen: آهان. واسه عید میای؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: na
<dark-sun> nixoeen: تابستون چطور؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: na
<dark-sun> nixoeen: یک دفعه که بخوای بیای کی می‌یای؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: یک روزی بیا
<dark-sun> nixoeen: خوشخال می‌شیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<nixoeen> dark-sun: ehtemalan ta 1-2 saal dige nemiam
<dark-sun> nixoeen: هووم.. باشه. پس الان کجا می‌خوای بری؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: too rakhtekhaab
<dark-sun> nixoeen: آهان. پس اونجا هم شبه.
<dark-sun> nixoeen: باشه .. اینجا هم هوا شب شده
 * dark-sun is sleepy too 
 * dark-sun works on '-safe mode --main-controllers-only' mode.
 * dark-sun|limit is going to shutdown...
 * dark-sun is sending SIGKILL...
 * dark-sun will halt now...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-17
<Sam____> salam bacheha man ye soal ajib dam
<the-light> !ask | Sam____
<lubotu3> Sam____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UnKn19wN> Bache Ha Kasi Hast Javabe Mano Bede?
<UnKn19wN> Man Mikham Bebinam Chejoori MiToonam Too Source Pidgin Dastkari Konam SMiley Hasho Avaz Konam Male Yahoo ro Bezaram
<UnKn19wN> chize Jalebi Mishe
<UnKn19wN> Be Darde Hame Mikhore
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<lxsameer> UnKn19wN: niaz be dast karie source nist
<UnKn19wN> Pas Chikar Bayad Konam?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<lxsameer> tu preferences e pidgin mituni theme e smiley bedi behesh
<UnKn19wN> Az Koja Begiram In Theme Haro?
<lxsameer> UnKn19wN: nemidunam. user e pidgin nistam
<UnKn19wN> Shoma Usere Kojayi Pas?
<UnKn19wN> Ba Chi Kar MIkonid?
<lxsameer> yahoo estefade nemikonam kolan
<UnKn19wN> Ino NemiTooNi Theme Behesh Bedi
<UnKn19wN> Faghat mIShe Behesh Az 2 Ta Theme KHodesh Yekio Entekhab Koni
<lxsameer> UnKn19wN: chera be sadegi mituni themeto besazi va tu un indexi ke dare ezafe koni ta unja beshe 3ta theme
<UnKn19wN> MiShe BEgid Chejoori?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<UnKn19wN> Inja Faghat Ghabeliat Select Dare
<UnKn19wN> Man Hata Nemidoonam In Koja Nasb Shode
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<UnKn19wN> Alan Ye 2 3 Daghighe Moonde In Golden Dict
<UnKn19wN> Nasb She
<UnKn19wN> Yani Download She Az Makhzan
<UnKn19wN> Badesh Ye Search Mizanam Bebinam Peida MIkonam
<UnKn19wN> Smilet
<UnKn19wN> Smiley Theme Barash
<UnKn19wN> Faghat Nemidoonam Chejoori Ezafe Konam Behesh
<UnKn19wN> In Barname Ha Koja Nasb MiShan?
<lxsameer> UnKn19wN: in theme ha ye jai tu filesystem ke axaran /usr/share/..... hast zakhire mishan va omuman ye index daran mituni male khodeto ezafe konio un indexo avaz koni
<UnKn19wN> Man Roo Vmware Nasb Kardam Felan
<UnKn19wN> Ubuntu Ro
<UnKn19wN> Hich Driveri Ro Nashnakhte
<UnKn19wN> In Normale?
<lxsameer> bastegi dare vali omuman hamine
<UnKn19wN> Bazi Ha MIgan Redhat Nasb Kon
<UnKn19wN> Behtare
<UnKn19wN> Age Mikhay Yad Begiri
<UnKn19wN> Oono Nasb Konam
<UnKn19wN> ?
<UnKn19wN> Ya Hamin KHoobe?
<UnKn19wN> Alan unumtu 10.10 Daram
<lxsameer> man shakhsan redhat o in chiza ro khosham nemiad ubuntu ham ziadi asho lashe
<lxsameer> UnKn19wN: vase yad giri parsix o mint o ina khube arch ham kheyli tarifesho shenidam ama etelaat nadaram azash
<shuhin> salam be hamegi
<shuhin> خوبید؟
<shuhin> هیییییییییییی
<shuhin> کسی نیست؟
<UnKn19wN> Inja Hamishe In Tedad Adam Too RooMe
<UnKn19wN> Vali Hich Kas Javab Nemide
<UnKn19wN> Che Vazeshe?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: شما اگه سوالی داری بپرس اگه کسی بدونه و وقتش رو داشته باشه جواب میده
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: البته قبلش سعی کن سرچ کردن و مستندات خوندن رو امتحان کرده باشی
 * Bersam فرار کرد!
<UnKn19wN> Agha
<UnKn19wN> Man Ziad Khoondam
<UnKn19wN> Ziad Search Kardam
<UnKn19wN> NiSt Dadashe Man
<UnKn19wN> Inja Ham Hamishe POre Vali Kasi J Nemide
<UnKn19wN> Che Channelie pas?
<UnKn19wN> Man Talabkar niStaM
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: کانال اوبونتو ایرانه
<UnKn19wN> Vali Khob Yeki Bayad Be Ma Komak Kone
<UnKn19wN> Ma Ra Bioftim Dige
<UnKn19wN> alan Man Chand RoOZe Search Mizanam
<UnKn19wN> Vase Avaz Kardan Smiley Haye Pidgin
<UnKn19wN> Kasi J Nemide
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: باید نیست!
<UnKn19wN> Shoma Dari Siasi Be Ghazie NEga Mikoni
<UnKn19wN> Bayad Manzooram Zoori niSt
<UnKn19wN> Manzoor Ineke Age Kasi Komak Nakone o
<UnKn19wN> Harki Bara Khodesh
<UnKn19wN> In Linux Hich Vaght Too Iran Ja Nemiofte
<UnKn19wN> Man Chand Sale Hey Linuxo Nasb Mikonam
<UnKn19wN> Yekam Var mIram
<UnKn19wN> Azino Oon Miporsam
<UnKn19wN> Mibinam Nemishe
<UnKn19wN> Pak Mikonam
<UnKn19wN> Too Forum Haye Iran Ke Shakheshoon Hamin Ubuntu Wikie
<UnKn19wN> Code Neveshtan Faghat
<UnKn19wN> Tozih Nadadan Vase Chie
<UnKn19wN> Khob Man Inaro Bayad Copy Paste Konam?
<UnKn19wN> Hefz Konam?
<UnKn19wN> Yejoor Nagoftan Asatid KE Adam Yad Begire
<UnKn19wN> Engar Hame Madar Zad Linux Baladan
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: خب فکر می‌کنی این همه آدم چی کار کردن!
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: همینا رو خوندن ...
<dingdangdong> UnKn19wN: tools/smiley themes
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: امتحان کردن
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: تغییر دادن و به نتیجه رسیدن
<UnKn19wN> Ding Dong Dong
<UnKn19wN> Raftam
<UnKn19wN> Oonja Male KHodeshoDare
<UnKn19wN> Chizi NemiToonam Ezafe Konam behesh
<dingdangdong> ahan
<dingdangdong> UnKn19wN: bayad aval filsho peyda koni, baad inja add koni
<UnKn19wN> Add Kardanesh Az Kojas?
<UnKn19wN> Oonja Ke Gozine Add Nadare Ke
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<dingdangdong> paaene panjare
<dingdangdong> balaye close
<dingdangdong> bara man ke dare
<UnKn19wN> Male Man Nadare
<UnKn19wN> Male Shoma Version Chande?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<dingdangdong> Pidgin 2.6.2
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: با دراگ و دروپ هم باید بشه انجامش بدی
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: یا این که برو اینجا
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: ~/.purple/smileys/
<UnKn19wN> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/SmileyThemes
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: tools ==> custom smileys or ctrl + y in pidgin 2.7.10
<UnKn19wN> Are Inja Ham Neveshte
<UnKn19wN> Daram Mikhoonam
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: خوبه .
<UnKn19wN> Male Man 2.7.9 Hast
<UnKn19wN> Ye Soale Fani Dige Ham Dashtam Agha Bersam
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: نسخه‌ی من ۲.۷.۱۰ هست و مشکلی هم نیست باهاش ...
<UnKn19wN> Man barname Haro Nemikham Az Makhzan
<UnKn19wN> Nasb Konam
<UnKn19wN> Mikham Dashte Basham
<UnKn19wN> Ke Badan Net Nadashtam
<UnKn19wN> Roo PC Dige Betoonam Nasb Konam
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: برنامه هایی که از مخازن می‌گیری روی کش ذخیره میشن
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: و این که با برنامه هایی همچون
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: aptoncd
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: می‌تونی ازشون بک‌آپ بگیری
<UnKn19wN> Ye ChiZ Dige
<UnKn19wN> Ye Seri barname Dl Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Pasvandeshoon
<UnKn19wN> tar hast
<UnKn19wN> tar.gz
<UnKn19wN> Hamchin Chizi
<UnKn19wN> Chejoori Nasb Konam Oonaro?
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: /var/cache/apt-get این جا کشش هست
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: اونا احتمالا سورس هستن ... باید بری مستنداتشون رو بخونی
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: یا فایل readme
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: داخل اونا رو بخونی
<UnKn19wN> gyachi-1.1.71.tar.gz
<UnKn19wN> Alan Ino Chejoori MiShe Compile Kard?
<UnKn19wN> Too Terminal NemIShe Compilesh Kard
<UnKn19wN> Ke Az Source Be Khode Barname Tabdil She?
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: باید اول فایلش رو باز کنی
<Bersam> UnKn19wN: توی اوبونتو نه
<UnKn19wN> Shoma Chio Pishnehad MIkoni Nasb Konam?
<UnKn19wN> Alan ubuntu 10.10 Daram
<UnKn19wN> Aksaran Migan Redhat
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<UnKn19wN> Mikham Ye Chiz Herfeyi Bashe
<UnKn19wN> Ke Az RooSh Yad Begiram
<UnKn19wN> Yani DoroS Yad Begiram
<UnKn19wN> Alan Zadam In Pidgin Update She
<UnKn19wN> Fek Konam Moshgelam Hal Beshe Injori
<UnKn19wN> Chand Ta Roome Linux Farsi Kasi Has Moarefi Kone?
<UnKn19wN> Inja Hich Kas Kase Digaro ...esham Hesab Nemikone
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> :-)
<UnKn19wN> :)
<UnKn19wN> )
<UnKn19wN> HAHA Dorosesh Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Vali Dahanam Servise Hala Bayad Behinam Hame Smiley Haro Azaval LiSt Konam
<UnKn19wN> Pooooof
<UnKn19wN> Kasi Midoone Too Pidgin chejoori Mishe S2A Dad?
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> Finaly
<UnKn19wN> :)
<UnKn19wN> ;D
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> #:-S
<UnKn19wN> :o3
<UnKn19wN> (~~)
<jeus> salam dostan man alan dar hal restor kardan ye database roye ye server ghol hastam ama soratesh yek sadom laptop dahe navad mane kasi midone momkene male chi bashe ?
<jeus> lxsameer, salam
<lxsameer> jeus: salam
<jeus> lxsameer, ye chiz jaleb etefagh oftade ke ba aghl man joor dar nemiyad
<jeus> lxsameer, chera fekr konam moshkelesho peyda kardam
<lxsameer> jeus: ?
<jeus> lxsameer, man daram ye file database roo roye ye server khafan ba 18 ta cpu 2800  va 16 GB ram restore mikonam ama soratesh az lapop manam to restore hamoon db kamtare
<jeus> lxsameer, fekr mikonam be khater ine ke az roye hard external dare file ro load mikone
<lxsameer> jeus: :)
<jeus> nemidonam cheshe
<jeus> vali be nazaram bazam ziyad dare tool mikeshe
<AshKin> Hi All
<AshKin> hi
<jeus> bache ha kasi midone chetor mishe calculator key hay keyboard ro bargardoond be halat adadi az halat mouse
<jeus> bache ha kasi midone chetor mishe calculator key hay keyboard ro bargardoond be halat adadi az halat mouse
<jeus> peydas kardam 123456789
<mhrn007> saLaaaaaaaaaam
<jeus> mhrn007, cable ke bahas be modem vasli cable shabake ast?
<jeus> ok
<jeus> hala to address baret ino bezan
<jeus> http://192.168.1.1
<jeus> to firefox ya IE
<jeus> mhrn007, hasti ?
<jeus> mhrn007, inja bashe ke bache ha ham komak konan
<jeus> mhrn007, inja roo mibini ?
<mhrn007> are
<jeus> ok
<jeus> to address bar ye tab jadid  bezan http://192.168.1.1
<jeus> be ehtemal ziyad aZat passwor mikhad
<mhrn007> are
<mhrn007> User o pas khast
<jeus> mhrn007, pass va usereto bezan
<jeus> age nadarish mamoolesh admin / admin
<jeus> mhrn007, ok login shodi ?
<mhrn007> Ok wait
<jeus> baed miri to tanzimat modemet
<mhrn007> are
<jeus> mhrn007, oonja ye gozine bayad peda koni ke username va pass ADSL eto vared mikoni
<mhrn007> Login shodam
<mhrn007> mishe Bishtar tozih bedi?
<jeus> model kamel modemeto bede bebinam
<jeus> bebin allan halat bridge dorost
<jeus> hala bayad halat ro taghir bedi ta 2 ta field biyad ke user name va pass azat bekhad
<mhrn007> modele modemam:
<jeus> mhrn007, ....
<mhrn007> bebin
<mhrn007> Bande lan ye ax az oon safhe tanzimat barat up mikonam!
<jeus> mhrn007, alan kari ke mikhaym bokonim ine ke connection ro az pc bebarim ro modem
<jeus> yani dige lazem nabashe yo connect koni modem khodesh connect mikone
<mhrn007> Ok
<mhrn007> Ta inja ro fahmidam
<mhrn007> Amma oon ghesmate taghirati ke Gofti ro nafahmidam!
<jeus> injoori harvaght har systemi ro ke vasl koni be modem internet dare
<jeus> UP kon
<jeus> modelesho bedi kheyli behtare
<mhrn007> in az Ax :
<mhrn007> http://uploadtak.com/images/vaagvuo362za1kb2pqf9.jpg
<mhrn007> in az model: Tp-link
<mhrn007> Adsl2+
<mhrn007> modem router
<mhrn007> Td-8811
<jeus> are hamine
<jeus> TD-8811
<mhrn007> khob Alan chikar konam? :d
<jeus> ye lahze sabr kon daram manualesho migiram
<mhrn007> Ok
<jeus> mhrn007, boro to advanced stup
<mhrn007> khob
<jeus> baed boro to WAN age dare
<jeus> age na ye print screen azash up kon
<mhrn007> alan up mikonam
<mhrn007> http://uploadtak.com/images/vvzm5ek3o2dm2xcble9u.jpg
<mhrn007> up kardam
<jeus> mhrn007, add ro bezan
<mhrn007> khob
<jeus> az inja be baedesh sade ast
<mhrn007> !
<mhrn007> dobare ax bedam??
<jeus> pppoe ro entekhab kon
<jeus> next ro bezan
<jeus> mhrn007, user name va passet ro vared kon
<mhrn007> ye lahze vaysa
<mhrn007> in ax ro bebin ((ba kamale sharmandegi))
<mhrn007> http://uploadtak.com/images/lb6jk6mb06vlyawct7i.jpg
<jeus> ok bsyd 0/35 bashe  ehtemalan
<mhrn007> VCI: [32-65535]
<mhrn007> ro bezaram  0/35?
<mhrn007> Service Category ro chi entekhab konam?
<jeus> chiy dare ?
<mhrn007> http://uploadtak.com/images/3244shx14jkj6xkjxqa6.jpg
<mhrn007> Too in safhe man chi ro taghir Bedam?
<jeus> mhrn007, injaro daghig yadam nist pish farz o bezar bezan next va Up kon baram
<mhrn007> http://uploadtak.com/images/idcj8w4bquoykvhpc0pr.jpg
<jeus> mhrn007, donbal safee begard ke betooni user name va pass ro vared koni natars be ham nemirize internetet
<jeus> mitoni az service dahande Internetet ham komak begiri
<mhrn007> Mitoonam bahashoon tamas begiram
<mhrn007> Beheshoon chi begam?
<jeus> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=manual+TD_8811+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<jeus> behgeshoon bego mikham connectionam ro modemam bashe va tozih bede ke linux mikhay estefade koni va majboori ke inkaro koni
<mhrn007> bebin
<mhrn007> Man too tanzimate yekishoon raftam alan
<mhrn007> ye gozine oomad
<mhrn007> ke
<jeus> mhrn007, man bayad beram ta 20 min die on misham
<mhrn007> Select the type of network protocol for IP over Ethernet as WAN interface  PPP over ATM (PPPoA)    PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)    MAC Encapsulation Routing (MER)    IP over ATM (IPoA)    Bridging
<mhrn007> Ok
<jeus> ok hamine bayad pppoe ro entekhab koni
<mhrn007> roo chi bezaramesh?
<jeus> az halat bridge dar miyad va mire ro halat PPPOE
<jeus> yani khodesh Peer to peer mishe
<jeus> felan
<mhrn007> chand ta ppope hast
<mhrn007> Kodoom ro entekhab konam???????????
<mhrn007> aha
<mhrn007> Didam
<mhrn007> hame ro az bridge kharej konam???????
<mhrn007> zang Zadam beheshoonGoftan momkene be moshkel bar bokhoriGoftan shanbe modem ro biar barat ko konimSharmande Mozahemet shodamMovaffagh bashi
<mhrn007> bye
 * dark-sun hates invite only channels! >:(
<dark-sun> woo woo... kasi bidare?
<dark-sun> خب انگار یک عده اینجا دارن چرت می‌زنن.. بد نیست واستون یک قصه بگم که قشنگ بخوابین
<dark-sun> یکی بود، یکی نبود
<dark-sun> یک روز یک گرگه سفیدی بود به اسم چارلی.
<dark-sun> چارلی برخلاف بقیه‌ی گرگ‌ها گیاه‌خوار بود
<dark-sun> یک روز چارلی با خودش فکر کرد که چرا باید گوشت بخوره؟
<dark-sun> با خودش فکر کرد، هر موجودی که توی جنگل هست مثل خودش زنده است
<dark-sun> و خب حتما خانواده‌ای داره
<dark-sun> و دوستایی داره
<dark-sun> و ممکنه حتی ازدواج کرده باشه
<dark-sun> بعد از اون، چارلی تصمیم گرفت گوشت نخوره
<dark-sun> ولی این کار اسونی نبود.
<dark-sun> دوستاش مسخر‌ه‌اش می‌کردن
<dark-sun> خانواده‌اش تردش کردن
<dark-sun> و خلاصه گرگی نبود توی جنگل که داستان چارلی رو شنیده باشه و بهش نخندیده باشه
<dark-sun> با این حال چارلی هنوز بین گرگ‌ها زندگی می‌کرد
<dark-sun> سال‌ها گذشت
<dark-sun> تا اینکه یک سال زمستان سختی پیش اومد
<dark-sun> همه جا یخبندان شد و پیدا کردن خوراکی واسه همه سخت شد
<dark-sun> شیر‌ها، پلنگ‌ها و ببرها نمی‌تونستن حیونی رو برای شکار پیدا کنن
<dark-sun> گرگ‌ها هم مستثنی نبودن
<dark-sun> پلنگ‌ها و شیرها تصمیم گرفتن به غار خرس‌ها حمله کنن
<dark-sun> چون خرس‌ها زمستون‌ها به خواب زمستونی می‌رفتن
<dark-sun> ببرها دو دسته شدن
<dark-sun> یک عده که به گرگ‌ها حمله می‌کردن
<dark-sun> و یک عده دیگه که گیاه خوار شدن
<dark-sun> خرگوش‌ها متوجه شدن تعداد گیاه‌خوارهای جنگل داره روز به روز بیشتر می‌شه
<dark-sun> و از طرف دیگه چون نمی‌تونستن بین ببرهای گیاه خوار و گوشت خوار تمیز بدن
<dark-sun> تصمیم گرفتن گوشت خوار بشن و به گرگ‌ها حمله کنن
<dark-sun> خلاصه زمستان اون سال گذشت
<dark-sun> بهار وقتی آدم‌ها برای شکار به جنگل رفته بودن متوجه شدن که هیچ روباهی توی جنگل نیست
<dark-sun> فکر می‌کنین چه اتفاقی برای روباه‌ها افتاده بود؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-18
<mrj1368> salam soal daram mamnon misham kasi javab bede:
<mrj1368> man slackware ro nasb kardam v ba alsaconf
<mrj1368> alsa ro config kardam vali bazam seda nadaram !
<mrj1368> player ha neshon midan ke daran pakhsh mikonan ama seda nadaram
<mrj1368> plz help!
<royaflash> salam
<royaflash> dostan
<royaflash> ye soal
<royaflash> modiriyat seda 2 linux
<royaflash> alsa ast
<royaflash> hal man mikham ye device soti ro import konam (masir bedem )
<royaflash> ke bayad bedam
<royaflash> alsa://plughw:0,0
<royaflash> ke in parametr ha dar har bar restart kardan tagir mikone
<royaflash> bara mesal
<royaflash> mishe
<royaflash> lughw:2,0
<royaflash> lughw:1,0
<royaflash> va ...
<royaflash> hal man mikham betor sabet bashe
<royaflash> mesle device videoyi ke hast
<royaflash> hal
<royaflash> chetor mitonam hal konam
<royaflash> ke mesle device video sabet bashe masalan /dev/video0
<UnKn19wN> Salam
<UnKn19wN> Agha Man Az RooT
<UnKn19wN> Chejoori MiTooNam Be Ye File
<UnKn19wN> Too Ye User Be Esme Mansour Masalan
<UnKn19wN> Dastresi Peida KOnam?
<UnKn19wN> Barname Too User Mansoure
<UnKn19wN> Alan Too RooTAM
<UnKn19wN> Mikham Nasbesh Konam
<UnKn19wN> KOMAK
<UnKn19wN> HELP
<UnKn19wN> Hi Ashkan
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> B-):D
<UnKn19wN> :((
<royaflash> su <username>
<royaflash> UnKn19wN: su <username>
<UnKn19wN> Are
<UnKn19wN> Oon Moshgel Hal Shod
<UnKn19wN> su username nabood
<UnKn19wN> sudo su zadam
<UnKn19wN> cd /home/...
<UnKn19wN> injoori bood
<royaflash> khob raft be reshe
<UnKn19wN> Directory az HOme shoroo MiShod
<royaflash> ba sudo -s ham mitoni
<royaflash> ba sudo -i ham
<UnKn19wN> Ina Chikar MIkone?
<UnKn19wN> Sudo -s Sudo -i
<UnKn19wN> ?
<royaflash> bale
<UnKn19wN> Ye Moshgele Asasi Ke Man Daram
<royaflash> ya sudo -s
<UnKn19wN> Hallam Nashod Akhar In Bood Ke
<royaflash> ya sudo -i
<UnKn19wN> Man Mikhastam SkDownloader Nasb Konam
<UnKn19wN> Bad Java Mikhast
<UnKn19wN> Raftam Az Java Pach Haye Java Ro Dl Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Hardotaro
<UnKn19wN> Nasb Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Hala Jayi Ke Java Nasb Shode
<UnKn19wN> Ro
<UnKn19wN> Moghe Nasbe SkDownloader
<royaflash> java run time ro nasb kon
<UnKn19wN> Permisiion On Denied MIde
<UnKn19wN> Man Az Java.com Dl Kardam Nasb Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Run Time Web Ya Mamooli?
<royaflash> bezan
<royaflash> mitoni az makazen begiri
<UnKn19wN> Midoonam
<UnKn19wN> Kodoomo Begiram
<royaflash> mesle synaptic ya apt-get ya aptitude
<UnKn19wN> Runtimesho
<UnKn19wN> Rutime Mamooli Ya Web?
<royaflash> formate barnamat .jar hast
<UnKn19wN> Midoonam
<UnKn19wN> Man Mikhastam Download Shode Ro Nasb Konam
<UnKn19wN> File Bin Bood
<UnKn19wN> Bad Extract miShod
<UnKn19wN> Be Sakhti Nasbesham Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Vali Baz Errore Jadid MIde
<UnKn19wN> Hala Daram
<UnKn19wN> Ba Software Centre
<UnKn19wN> Run Time Webesh Ro Dl Mikonam
<royaflash> dost aziz
<royaflash> moshkeleto dagig bego
<royaflash> barnameyi ke mikhay nasb koni chiy
<royaflash> che formatiye
<UnKn19wN> SKDownloader Barnameyie Ke Mikham Nasb Konam
<royaflash> che chiz hayi nasb kardi
<UnKn19wN> PasVandesh SH Hast
<royaflash> che eroori mide
<UnKn19wN> Va Java Mikhad
<UnKn19wN> Java Ro az Site Java.com Nasb Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Ke Pasvandesham .BIn Bood
<UnKn19wN> Hala SK Downloader Ro Mizanam Nasb She
<royaflash> yani inke ye barname shell script hast
<royaflash> ke ba java neveshte shode
<UnKn19wN> Az Poosheyi Ke Java ro TooSh Nasb Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Error Migire
<UnKn19wN> Mige
<royaflash> agar java run time ro nasb koni ejra mishe
<UnKn19wN> "Poosheyi Ke Java Nasbe" Permission On Denied
<royaflash> be de chmod 777 -R <directory name >
<royaflash> albate ba sudo
<UnKn19wN> Inkaro Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Ba SU Ham Hata Raftam Zadam Nasb
<UnKn19wN> Hamoon Errore Ghablo Dad
<royaflash> ya sudo  chmod +rwx -R <directory name>
<UnKn19wN> Man In Ham Emtehan Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Ba Nashod
<UnKn19wN> chmod a+x
<UnKn19wN> khode Filo Permission Dadam
<UnKn19wN> Nashod
<UnKn19wN> Alan Permission Folder 777e
<UnKn19wN> Too Terminal Ba ls Ke MIzanam Kamel Sabze
<royaflash> runtime ro nasb kardi
<UnKn19wN> Dare Download MiShe
<UnKn19wN> Boro Baz
<UnKn19wN> Male Man Net Shadid Ride
<UnKn19wN> Aslan Server NemiTooNam baz Konam
<UnKn19wN> Chat Ha Zoori Mire Miad
<UnKn19wN> E
<UnKn19wN> Eshteba Dadam
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<UnKn19wN> Alan Dare Ba ubuntu Software Centre Download Mishe
<UnKn19wN> Badan MiTooNam Baresh Daram?
<UnKn19wN> Ke Dige Dafe Bad Download Nakonam?
<UnKn19wN> Age Mishe Az Koja?
<UnKn19wN> salam
<UnKn19wN> sdf
<UnKn19wN> royaflash Hastid?
<UnKn19wN> Barname Hayi Ke Az Software Centre Dl Mikonam
<UnKn19wN> Koja MIre?
<UnKn19wN> /usr/cahe?
<UnKn19wN> Agha
<UnKn19wN> HELP
<UnKn19wN> PLS
<UnKn19wN> AJABA
<UnKn19wN> :((
<the-light> UnKn19wN: /var/cache/apt/pkg/
<the-light> pkg esh fekr konam chize digei bashe
<UnKn19wN> In Var Kojas KHob?
<UnKn19wN> Man Ubuntu 10.10 Daram
<UnKn19wN> Pooshe Var Na Too RoOt Daram
<UnKn19wN> Na Too User Khdoam
<the-light> UnKn19wN: dakhel root bayad bashe
<samira> hi
<UnKn19wN> hi :)
<samira> :)
<samira> man ye moshkeli peyda kardam
<samira> tuye nasbe knoppix 6.4
<UnKn19wN> Man KHodam 1000 Ta Moshgel Daram Kasi Nist Ke Javab Bede :))
<samira> mishe komakam konid?
<samira> :(
<UnKn19wN> Hala Begoo Bebinim MoshgeleT Chie
<samira> cd ra mizaram boot mishe va
<samira> be surate live bala miad
<samira> bad miram tu ghesmate terminl
<samira> bad su
<samira> bad ham knoppix-installer ra mizanam
<UnKn19wN> Mikhay Knoppix Nasb Koni ?
<samira> ke nasbesh konam vali mige
<samira> bale
<UnKn19wN> Chera Knopix?
<samira> chon baghie bala nemian
<samira> asabama khoord kardan :(
<samira> alo
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> Ubuntu
<UnKn19wN> Nasb Kon
<UnKn19wN> Khob
<UnKn19wN> Rahat Tare
<UnKn19wN> Parsix Ham Man Shenidam Rahate
<UnKn19wN> Vali Kar Nakardam
<samira> nemishe
<UnKn19wN> Chi Nemishe?
<samira> hich kodum boot nemishan
<UnKn19wN> Khob Bad Write Zadi
<UnKn19wN> Aval Yebar Ba Vmware Nasb Kon
<UnKn19wN> Ra Ke Oftadi
<UnKn19wN> Badan Kamel Joda Nasbeshoon Kon
<samira> laptop am ba hamashun moshkel dare
<samira> tu vmware rahat nasb mishan
<samira> vali be surate vaghei boot nemishan
<UnKn19wN> ubuntu
<UnKn19wN> Che Versioni Dari
<UnKn19wN> Ke MIgi BooT Nemishe?
<samira> 10.4
<UnKn19wN> 10.10
<UnKn19wN> Az Khode Sitesh
<UnKn19wN> Download Kon
<UnKn19wN> Write Kon
<UnKn19wN> Rahat Boot Mishe
<samira> motmaenam nemishe
<UnKn19wN> Motmaeni First Boot Devise Ro Doros Tanzim Kardi?
<UnKn19wN> :D
<samira> x-(
<samira> pas chera knoppix boot mishe ??
<UnKn19wN> Nemidoonam Chi Begam Vala
<samira> pardus ham bad az nasb reboot ke mishe bala nemiad
<UnKn19wN> Teja Mikhad BooT She
<UnKn19wN> Mige Enteri Chizi BEzanid
<samira> teja??
<UnKn19wN> Bere BooT
<UnKn19wN> Oonja Ham MIzani?
<UnKn19wN> Hamoon Aval
<UnKn19wN> Mese Windows Ha
<UnKn19wN> Ke MIge Pres Any Key Too Boot From Cd ....
<samira> dige inghad ham mobtadi nistammm
<UnKn19wN> @-)
<samira> ye soal?
<UnKn19wN> :-\
<samira> baraye nasbe knoppix che dasturi bayad bezanam?
<UnKn19wN> Nemidoonam Valla
<samira> knoppix-installer ra mizanam mige not found
<UnKn19wN> Sudo Ro Test Kardi?
<samira> bale
<UnKn19wN> Bezan Sudo Su
<UnKn19wN> Bad Installer Ro Bezan
<samira> ye lahze
<UnKn19wN> Man Knoppix Faghat Live Kar Kardam
<UnKn19wN> Ina Ke MIgam Hadso Gomane
<UnKn19wN> :D
<samira> command not found :(
<UnKn19wN> sudo Su Zadi
<UnKn19wN> Ino Goft/
<UnKn19wN> ?
<samira> na
<samira> sudo su zadam root shod
<samira> bad installer ke goftid ra zadam
<samira> not found dad
<UnKn19wN> Root Ke Shodi
<UnKn19wN> Begard Donbale Hamoon Farmane Installer
<UnKn19wN> Dige
<samira> chetori?
<UnKn19wN> Hmmmm
<UnKn19wN> Chejoori
<UnKn19wN> Roo VB Nasb Mikardi?
<samira> man ba vb bootesh kardam
<samira> alan bala umade
<samira> dar zemn ta hala natunestam noskhei ra kamel ru lapyopam nasb konam
<samira> hamashun moshkel daran
<UnKn19wN> Hamashoon MOshgel Nadaran
<samira> llaptopam sony cw26fg hat
<UnKn19wN> Ma Balad Nistim
<UnKn19wN> :D
<samira> chera moshkel daran
<samira> :(
<samira> pardus ra nasb kardam
<samira> bad reboor ke shod vaghti bala miad
<samira> tu safheye load gir mikone
<samira> ubuntu ke kolan bala nemiad
<samira> knoppix ham ke bala umade dasture nasbesh ra not found mizane
<UnKn19wN> Dastoore Nasbi Ke Shoma MIzani
<UnKn19wN> Eshtebas
<UnKn19wN> 100%
<samira> debian ham ke nasbidam bad az yek hafte parid
<UnKn19wN> --help Bezan
<UnKn19wN> Bebin Chi Miad
<samira> command not found :)
<UnKn19wN> Ajab
<UnKn19wN> :D
<UnKn19wN> Man Knoppix KHob Kare Nkaardam
<samira> help
<UnKn19wN> Baw ubuntu Nasb Kon KHob
<UnKn19wN> :D
<samira> javab mide
<samira> khob migam ke nemisheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<UnKn19wN> :-S
<UnKn19wN> Ba VMware Ke MIshe
<samira> alan daram tu vb minasbam ke bad moshkeli pish nayad vali hanuz dasture nasb ra nafahmidam chie
<aliva> samira: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Main_Page#Hard_Drive_Installation
<ahmad_> slam
<ahmad_> man modem ro he jory nasb konam
<ahmad_> من چه جوری مودم مو تو کوبونتو نصب کنم
<ahmad_> ؟
<jomjome> salam be hame
<Pooya> سلام دوستان :)
<Pooya> من می خوام fingerprint رو برای اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ راه بندازم
<Pooya> ولی منبع خوبی پیدا نکردم
<Pooya> می شه یه منبع خوب معرفی کنید؟
<Bersam> Pooya: منظورت از فینگر پرینت چیه؟
<Pooya> فینگر پرینت دیگه!
<Pooya> تو لپتاپ هایی که این قبلیت رو دارن
<Pooya> می تونیم با اثر انگشت لاگین کنیم :)
<Bersam> Pooya: اهان اوکی
<Pooya> شما منبع خوبی می شناسید؟
<Bersam> Pooya: نه ... من فکر کردم فینگر‌پرینت مربوط به رمز‌نگاری رو می‌خوای
<Bersam> Pooya: gpg --fingerprint
<Pooya> :)
<Pooya> :D
<Pooya> نه
<Pooya> :)
<Bersam> Pooya: ولی اونم باید باشه ... مدل لپ‌تاپت چیه؟
<Pooya> Û±Û³Û²Û°
<Bersam> !
<Pooya> چطور مگه؟
<Bersam> Pooya: http://www.linlap.com/
<Bersam> Pooya: این جا برو لپ‌تاپت رو پیدا کن ...
<Bersam> Pooya: اگه باشه احتمالا نوشته که از چه درایوری باید براش استفاده کنی!
<jomjome> :D
<reza> Salam :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-19
 * everplays pokes bmoqimi 
<bmoqimi> everplays: ?
<everplays> bmoqimi, mardak! in bastanie man chi shod?
<everplays> hamash mipichoonia
<ferdows> سلام
<ferdows> من برای کوکی ها در پی اچ پی مشکل دارم
<ferdows> من یک برنامه سبد خرید نوشتم که برای ذخیره کالاهای مورد نظر کاربر از کوکی استفاده کردم
<lxsameer> ferdows: moshgelet chie
<ferdows> <lxsameer> : مشکل زمانی است که کاربر می خواهد تعداد مورد نظرش را تغییر دهد
<lxsameer> ferdows: chera az sesion estefade nemikoni? cookie amn nist
<ferdows> با این کد کالا را در کوکی ذخیره میکنم
<ferdows>  		$_COOKIE[$cardTypeId] = $selectedCard; 	
<ferdows> setcookie($cardTypeId , $selectedCard , time()+7200);
<lxsameer> ferdows: ba in hesab kolan az cookie estefade nakon
<lxsameer> ferdows: az $_SESSION  estefade kon
<ferdows> <lxsameer> سعی کردم اما مشکل پیش اومد
<lxsameer> ferdows: manzuret chie ? raveshe estefade az session ba cookie fargh dare ha
<ferdows> من می خوام هر چند تا کالایی که کاربر بخواد بتونه  انتخاب کنه
<ferdows> <lxsameer> سایت های مشابهب رو که دیدم امکان فقط یک کالا رو میدادن
<ferdows> <lxsameer> موقع استفاده از نشست یا همون سشن وقتی کاربر یک کالای جدید رو انتخاب می کنه قبلی پاک میشه با وجود این که من هر متغیر را با نام متفاوت در نشست ذخیره می کنم
<lxsameer> ferdows: kari be site et nadaram, kolan ino migam ke data tu cookie set kardan kare dorosti nist
<lxsameer> ferdows: behtare tu session e user set koni
<lxsameer> ferdows: ??????
<lxsameer> ferdows: rabti nadare
<lxsameer> ferdows: session ke nemifahme to chi zakhire kardi , faghat data i ke midi ro negah midare
<lxsameer> ferdows: ziad php yadam nemiad ama fekr mikonam har objecti ro mituni tu session negah dari
<ferdows> <lxsameer> خب درسته اما وقتی من میخوام کاربر امکان افزایش ، حذف و ویرایش کالاهاشو داشته باشه باید چکار کنم؟
<lxsameer> ferdows: tu session esh ye list(array) az ajnasi ke select karde negah dar ke ba ye key index mishan
<lxsameer> ferdows: bad besadegi vase delete e ye jense un key ro az tu un array tu session delete mikoni
<lxsameer> ferdows: vase add ham jenso ba idish michepuni un tu
<ferdows> <lxsameer> بی زحمت برین توی این نشانی
<ferdows> <lxsameer> http://store.ir01.ir/card/buyer/
<ferdows> lxsameer :
<lxsameer> ferdows: khob
<ferdows> lxsameer :  یک چند تا کالا را حذف و اضافه کنید
<ferdows> lxsameer : ارایه اول که نشون میدهد : ارایه پرینته. آرایه دوم کوکی و آرایه سوم نشست هست
<lxsameer> ferdows: array?
<lxsameer> ferdows: ahahaa
<lxsameer> ferdows: hes mikonam code i ke zadi moshgel dare
<lxsameer> ferdows: man alan age meghdare ye cookie o avaz konam mitunam mohasebateto berizam beham
<ferdows> lxsameer : خسته نباشی
<lxsameer> ferdows: kolan cookie chize khubi nist
<lxsameer> ferdows: salamat bashi in faghat ye nasihate dustane bud dige baghish ba khodete
<ferdows> lxsameer : درست میگی اما همون طور که می بینی نشست هم مشکل داره
<lxsameer> ferdows: session mosgeli nadare ehtemalan tu logic i ke az session estefade mikone eshtebah kardi
<lxsameer> ferdows: fekr mikonam har dafe session e ghabli ro override mikoni jaye in ke behesh append koni
<ferdows> lxsameer : من قبلا از نشست استفاده کردم اما خودت میبینی با اون که اندیس عنصر توی آرایه نشست فرق می کنه عنصر جدید رو جایگزین می کنه چرا
<lxsameer> ferdows: man felan bayad beram age dust dashti in bahso edame bedim behem email bezan
<lxsameer> ferdows: lxsameer@gnu.org
<lxsameer> ferdows: felan
<McPels> سلام
<McPels> چطوری می شه اون تایمی که توی گراب هست را افزایش داد؟
<the-light> McPels: file e grub ro baz konin avalesh hast
<nkh> McPels: Salam ! Too File /etc/defalt/grub , khate #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<nkh> McPels: in : /etc/default/grub
<nkh> ;)
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> من دنبال یک منبع تووپ واسه طراحی کامپایلر می‌گردم
<dark-sun> کسی چیزی سراغ داره؟
<dark-sun> فارسی باشه بهتر
<dark-sun> :{
<dark-sun> سیبیل اینجوری مد شده
<dark-sun> قبلا اینجوری مد بود
<dark-sun> :|
<dark-sun> http://aghazeh.com/programing-language-ebooks/445.html
<dark-sun> الان دارم اینو می‌خونم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> هووم.. «طراحی یک زبان جدید» وسوسه انگیزه!
<dark-sun> تعریف زبان‌های نسل چهارم: زبان‌های تحت ویندوز(؟!!) مثل وی بی/ ویژوال سی!
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> فکر می‌کردم زبان‌های برنامه‌نویسی نسل اول کاملا منقرض شدن!
<dark-sun> ویکی پدیا: زبان‌های نسل اول گاه در کرنل سیستم عامل‌ها، درایورها و اغلب در بازی‌ها، نرم افزار‌های ویرایش ویدیو و... به کار می‌رود.
<dark-sun> خب دیگه من برم. پست رو تحویل می‌دم به میلاد
<dark-sun> میلاد جان یا علی/
<MiladKhajavi> dark-sun: کوجا پ؟
<dark-sun> نه دیگه .. دیره باید برم!
<MiladKhajavi> dark-sun: یا علی
<dark-sun> سامر هم داره چشم غره می‌ره
<dark-sun> سمیر
<dark-sun> ;)
<jomjome> hmm
<jomjome> salam be hame
<Abismo> سلام . چطور میشه فلش پلیر رو در اپرا آپدیت کرد؟ من از فایرفاکس خوشم نمیاد و اپرا رو ترجیح میدم
<nixoeen> Abismo: drivere jadidesho begir nasb kon, update mishe
<nixoeen> Abismo: s/drivere/flashe
<Abismo> merci ye soale dige in barnameye  gyachi ke yahoo voice va web dare ro chejori mishe geref? az saitesh harcheghad mikham download konam nemishe
<Abismo> در ضمن این کدی که گفتید رو کجا باید بزنم من مبتدی هستم
<Abismo> nixoeen jan dc shodam.fonte farsimam too safe haye web na khanas too bazi jaha bejash moraba miad
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-20
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> az doostan kasi hast ? :D
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> doostan az iran kasi mitoone az VPN ya SSH estefade kone ?
<everplays> SaEeDIRHA, na, too mamlekat-e emam zaman chera bayad ssh koni? hamin leader.ir baste dige hamoono baz kon
<SaEeDIRHA> ;)
<the-light> SaEeDIRHA: ssh inja baze
<SaEeDIRHA> the-light, mishe esme isp it ro beporsam?
<the-light> SaEeDIRHA: parsonline
<SaEeDIRHA> the-light, man ba datak hastam baz nist
<SaEeDIRHA> :(
<the-light> SaEeDIRHA: are aksare jaha ssh ghate, zaheran faghat inja baze!
<SaEeDIRHA> the-light, mer30
<hale> salam
<maleknet> apache2: could not log pid to file /var/run/apache2.pid
<maleknet> kessi midone ke in error dar che sorati pish miad
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bebakhshid kasi dar morede
<Omid> sakhtare file haye ejraii dar linux tutorial nadare be man bede?
<Omid> dalile inke linux virusi nemishe o...
<x-test> ajab sokooti ! :-X
<x-test> inja sysyadmin darim?
<lxsameer_> x-test: age soali dari bepors kasi bedune javab mide
 * farhad_hf khoda compile glib rooye armo nasibe gorge biaboon nakone, service karde mano :((
<the-light> !ask | zpix
<lubotu3> zpix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Abismo> سلام یکی کمک کنه به من لطفن
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-13
<[Own3R]> :)
<[Own3R]> Isolated
<mahdy> sami: hi
<sami> mahdy: salam
<dark-sun> fzerorubigd: salam, /msg?
<fzerorubigd> ok
<fzerorubigd> dark-sun: ?
<mohammad> سلام خدمت همه‌ی دوستان
<Guest13718> حقیقت اینکه  من بعد از نصب اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ متوجه شدم که بعد از نصب nvidia accelrator در قسمت additional driver ررر CPU
<Guest13718> بهشدت کار میکنه
<Guest13718> علت زیاد کار مردن سی پی یو همینه
<Guest13718> ولی نمیدونم چطوری اون رو درسش کنم
<Guest13718> اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> تو اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ یه چیزی سمت راست هست که یه سری برنامه مثل اوپن افیس توشه چه جوری میشه جاشو عوض کرد
<ahmad> مثلا گزاشتش سمت چپ؟
<dark-sun> :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, chetori debyan kar
<dark-sun> Isolated: :P
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ busy hast, mozahemesh nasho :D
<sterNiX> mage na dark-sun ?! :D
 * dark-sun ye gushe kanal mishine ba fandakesh bazi mikone...
<dark-sun> sterNiX: A
<Isolated> sterNiX, chashm , mozaheme dark-sun-e hamishe busy nemisha
<dark-sun> filmemon kardina
<dark-sun> :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, mage busy nisti ?
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ to hame ro film mikoni!! :D
 * dark-sun eynak dudi miposhe... donbale farshe ghermez migarde...
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ kafe kafshe man hamish ghermeze, vase inke ro farshe ghermez hamishe rah beram
 * dark-sun hamle mikone kafshaye sterNiX ro dar miare khodesh miposhe...
<Isolated> dark-sun, kde kar mikoni ?
 * dark-sun ruye zamin tof mikone... 
<dark-sun> Isolated:  esme ono pishe man nabar
<Isolated> dark-sun, fahmidam ba oon tofi ke kafe channel kardi :P
 * sterNiX shilango miyare migire vasat room, dad mizane bi farhang
<dark-sun> sterNiX: dastet dard nakone, vali daste khodam nist, injuri bozorg shodam ;)
 * sterNiX shilnago migire be dark-sun 
<[Own3R]> ye soal dashtam Kasi hast?
<[Own3R]> ye soal dashtam Kasi hast?
<dark-sun> sterNiX: hooo! khisam kardi
<Isolated> dark-sun, kheyli bi farhangiii
 * Isolated be dark-sun mige ey bi farhang-e busy
<[Own3R]> Isolated :  in codec dishab dorost nashod hA
 * dark-sun shilango az sterNiX migire hame hozar ro khis mikone...
<[Own3R]> to ham ke dige javab nadadi
<Isolated> sterNiX, [Own3R] moshkele file .dat dare , be nazaret chikar bayad bokone ???
<Isolated> dark-sun, to nazari dar morede moshkele [Own3R] nadari ?
<[Own3R]> ey nobate ma mirese hame saket mishan :)
<Isolated> [Own3R], google kon ;) ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372179
<[Own3R]> pk
<[Own3R]> ok
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ nazari nadaram, tahala say nakardam, dat ro bazkona, gablna ba opensuse, baz kardam, halaro nemidonam mise ya na
<Isolated> sterNiX, link dadam be [Own3R]
<Isolated> sterNiX, merci
<dark-sun> Isolated: nemidunam
<dark-sun> Isolated: link besh bede :P :D
<Isolated> dark-sun, hamin karo kardam
<Isolated> :D
<Isolated> [Own3R], linko bekhon , solved shod
<[Own3R]> in gstreamer vase man har 4 pakagesh nasbe
<Isolated> [Own3R], google kon
<[Own3R]> ok
<Isolated> sterNiX, WTF.... xface?
<sterNiX> koja Isolated ?!
<Isolated> sterNiX, developere too Y!
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ gir dadi be Y!?!
<sterNiX> invisible sho
<Isolated> sterNiX, bekhodaaa man kari be Y! nadaram , oon dare hey msg mide !! asabam rikhte be haaam !! invise ham ke misham hey poshte sare ham soal miporse
<sterNiX> khob Isolated beporse?!
<sterNiX> mage majbor javab bedie
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ bebin dark-sun chi kar mikone?! to ham haminkaro bokon D:
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ yekam be Isolated yad bede
<Isolated> dark-sun, ping
<Isolated> sterNiX, babaaa nemizare tamarkoz konam
<dark-sun> Isolated: chi migi?
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ khob bebandesh
<sterNiX> kamel signout kon
<Isolated> dark-sun, waghti kasi az to soalaye alaki kone chikar mikonii daghighan ???
<dark-sun> Isolated: soalaye alaki?
<dark-sun> vazeh nist
<dark-sun> bishtar tozih bede
<Isolated> dark-sun, masalan beporse , debian file-haye deb ro mikhoone ya na !!! baadesh javab bedi , dobare soalaye hamchenini bokone , masalan x86 dl konam ya x86-64
<Isolated> sterNiX, ye sooje bahal :D yeki miporse ke nehzate savad amoozi kelasaye LINUX ro bargozar mikone !!!!
<dark-sun> Isolated: dooste aziz mote'asefane alan saram shologhe, lotfan az tarighe google ya kanale #ubuntu-ir soalateton ro beporsid
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ dark-sun ali goft :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, are khoondam wali entezar nadashtam az dark-sun ke enghade moadabane javab bede :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, sooje ro khoondi :D waaaaaaay mordam az khande :D
<dark-sun> Isolated: moadabane sohbat koni, taraf bishtar be vaghtet ahamiat mide ;)
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ are
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ vase hamin to trolli!! :D
<Isolated> sterNiX, wow che harfe sangini zad ali :D khosham oomad az harfesh
 * dark-sun sings "it's just the way I am"..  :smiley eminem:
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ dark-sun age imool omad mishe ye khabari behem bedin?
<sterNiX> mamnon
<Isolated> sterNiX, bashe chashm
<dark-sun> ok
<sterNiX> mamnon
<dark-sun> Isolated: age imool omad bem bego k be sterNiX begam
<Isolated> dark-sun, ok :))
<sterNiX> taraf amosh mimire, zang mizane radio, mige ye ahange darkhasti mikham, taghdim be amom, ke taze foot karde
<sterNiX> migan che ahnagi mikjhay?
<sterNiX> mige highway to hell - ac/dc
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmad> سلام جای Launcher را چه جوری میشه از سمت چپ برد سمت راست؟
<Isolated> dark-sun, be sterNiX begoo ke imool oomad
<dark-sun> sterNiX: bebin, Isolated mige imool omade
<dark-sun> Isolated: dastet dard nakone :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ didam, daste Isolated dard nakone
<Isolated> dark-sun, dastet dard nakone :D nemidoonestam chejoori be sterNiX begam ke imool oomade ... chi chiii ovorde
<Isolated> sterNiX, chera dark-sun dar raft
<sterNiX> tarsid Isolated
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ omad hoosh mikonim
<Isolated> sterNiX, are :D payam
<sterNiX> payam?!
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ na man payamam na dark-sun
<Isolated> sterNiX, hamash mano zaye kon :-S
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ kho dari be man migi payam
<sterNiX> man payam nistma
<sterNiX> <Isolated> sterNiX, are :D payam(پیام)
<Isolated> sterNiX, paye hastam , yaaani manam miam komaket mikonam ke hoosh konim
<sterNiX> khob pas chera migi payam ?! :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ tarsoo bargashti!?!
<dark-sun> sterNiX: tarso? na bargashtam danduna hamatono ba anbor dast bekeshim
<Isolated> dark-sun, hoooo , tarsoooo
<dark-sun> az farda hame be soosk migin shoshk!
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ az alan be to migim soosk bejash :D
<dark-sun> sterNiX: shoooshki dadash :D
 * sterNiX lope dark-sun ro mikshe
<dark-sun> :)
 * Isolated be dark-sun mige aaaay sheytoon
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ yad begir be in migan kare gorohi :D
 * dark-sun kafashash ro bar midare yavashaki farar mikone...
 * Isolated midoe dare channelo ghofl mikone ke dark-sun farar nakone
<sterNiX> kafshahso begir pa berahne bere
 * dark-sun gohan dare.. ab dahanesho ghort mide, ba tars nigah mikone...
<sterNiX> tobeye gorg marge :D
 * dark-sun gitaresh ro baz mikone ahang mizane...
 * Isolated mire simaye guitare dark-sun ro mibore ke adab beshe
 * dark-sun shelik mikone :smiley disprado:
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-14
<hadi> hi
<hadi> i have a big problem can anybody help me ?
<hadi> :(
<sterNiX> no can help you, because they dont know your problem
<hadi> i can not install skype, pidgin and google chromium
<hadi> when i put this on terminal sudo -apt-get install skype
<hadi> terminal send error for me
<hadi>  skype : Depends: libxss1 but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sterNiX> khob bezan sudo apt-get install pidgin
<hadi> khob azizam mizanam bazam hamon ash va hamon kase hast in libxss1 pedare mano dar avorde khdoaie
<sterNiX> hadi☣ sudo apt-get -f install
<hadi> inam zadam nashod hata zadam sudo apt-get update ham nashod
<sterNiX> hadi☣ sudo apt-get -f check
<hadi> zadam
<hadi> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<sterNiX> inja paste nakon hadi
<hadi> pas chikar konam dada?
<sterNiX> apt-get -f install
<hadi> zadam chizi nashod baz
<sterNiX> error dad hadi ?
<hadi> na eroori nabod chetori begam chi dad ? alanam ke migi past nakonam
<hadi> :-?
<sterNiX> beriz to pastebin.com
<hadi> khob onja paste kardam bad che konam ?
<hadi> hastin? :)
<sterNiX> addresho bede behem
<sterNiX> on paste ro ke mirizi ye link mide behet
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/QetaTfwp
<hadi> befarmaied
<hadi> alan migin chikar konam ?
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get autoremove
<hadi> ok zadam
<hadi> va Y ham zadam
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get install skype
<sterNiX> hadi☣ ^
<sterNiX> ok
<hadi> nashod
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/heDZmNn1
<hadi> :-? che konam doste aziz ?
<sterNiX> sabr
<hadi> chashm .
<sterNiX> hadi☣ sudo apt-get install libxss1
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/kUF3ZXmA
<hadi> nashod
<sterNiX> hadi☣ ino zadi?
<sterNiX> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<hadi> ino chetori bezanam addresse  site ham dare tosh ?
<sterNiX> bezan to terminal dige
<hadi> ino kolan copy paste kardam to terminal chizi nashod hichi
<hadi> bad baz jaye dastor omad ke dastro bedam
<hadi> hichi nashod
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<sterNiX> hadi☣
<sterNiX> age kar nakard dige vaysa farda bepors
<sterNiX> man miram lala
<hadi> bashe ino dad
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/C4pteZDd
<hadi> ye soal beporsam ?
<sterNiX> in khodesh ye soal bod hadi
<hadi> kodom aziz?
<sterNiX> <hadi> ye soal beporsam ? in ye soale :D
<sterNiX> hala soalet chi hast hadi ?
<hadi> man alan ro laptopam windows vista orginal daram bekhatere copy right bad ubuntu ro ham az sitesh DL kardam gozahstam to win nasb kardam hala fek konam kenaresh oftade
<hadi> mishe moshkel az inja bashe ke kenareshe ?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezan apt-get upgrade
<sterNiX> na aslan beham rabti ndaran
<sterNiX> in moshkele vase tadakhole posh niyaz hast
<hadi> bad vaghti boot mishe ye menu miad 3 ta gozine dare vase linux akharin last version hast  fek konam bad az update omade 2taye digash ham nemidonam chi bodan esmehson
<sterNiX> grub miyad bala
<hadi> are fek konam hamin
<sterNiX> hadi☣ aslan be in chiza rabti ndare
<sterNiX> moshkel yeja digast
<sterNiX> farda biya
<sterNiX> man alan daram miram bekhabam
<sterNiX> khosh bahshi
<sterNiX> bedroud
<hadi> mamnonam bazam
<hadi> khob bekhabin
<sterNiX> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libxss1
<sterNiX> farda biya gae man nabodam bahce ha hastan
<sterNiX> felan
<hadi> felan
<btral> salam
<btral> passwd mitone password ro az motaghayer ya begire?
<btral1> 4
<mehran3> hey everybody
<sami> bache ha kasi hast windows am kar kone
<sami> ?
<sami> man ba nahveye karkarde mdaemon moshkel daram
<mahdy_> sami: windows ? FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Isolated> sami, FUSW
<Isolated> mahdy_, catchaa :D ^
<mahdy_> Isolated: Catcha !! to az koja baladi ?
<mahdy_> Isolated: to idini ?
<Isolated> mahdy_, khaste nabashiiii
<Isolated> mahdy_, inhame too PMG bat harf zadam taze mano shenakhtiii ???
<sami> khob windows alan system amele ghalebe
<sami> ke aksare jaha estefade mishe
<mahdy_> sami: system amel ? FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu
<sami> linux ghavi e ama karbar pasand nist
<Isolated> sami, :-O FUSW
<sami> yani karbar pasand ke nemishe goft
<mahdy_> sami: اینجا کانال اوبونتو هست حاجی ما هم حوصله وراجی نداریم
<sami> manzuram in bud ke
<sami> khob takhaosie
<Isolated> sami, ta hala be gheyr az windows , OS-e digeiiii ham didiiii ???
<mahdy_> sami: بابا من با پنجاه سال سن متخصصه ؟؟؟؟؟
<sami> khob user interfac esh khub nist
<mahdy_> sami: برو یکم مطالعه کن ، تست کن بعد بیا
<sami> ma be shakhse user interface seven o ba ubuntu avaz nemikonam
<Isolated> sami, :-O FUSW
<Isolated> !kick sami
<sami> seven zahere ghashangi dare
<mahdy_> sami:  GTFO ----->
<mahdy_> !kick sami
<mahdy_> sami: خداحافظ
<sami> khob shoma darid mote'asebane harf mizanid
<mahdy_> sami: روی آزادی باید تعصب داشت
<Isolated> mahdy_, sami hanooz nemidooone , 7 , az kde taghlid karde :D
<Isolated> !kick sami
<mahdy_> sami: یوزر اینترفیس رو بیخیال
<mahdy_> sami: برو مطالعه کن در مورد نرم افزار آزاد و بیا
<sami> microsoft omresh bishtare az unix
<Isolated> sami, :-O
<mahdy_> sami: نه نیست
<Isolated> sami, boro google kon
<sami> man motale'e kardam
<mahdy_> sami: برو مطالعه کن تا فحش ندادم
<Isolated> sami, unix ghadimi tare :-O
<Isolated> mahdy_, dare dahane mano ham baz mikone
<sami> eeee
<sami> mo'adab bashid
<sami> bebinid migan kasi ke kam biare dahan be fosh baz mikone
<mahdy_> sami: اینجا ادب در کار نیست ، ما مودباشیم صبر کن بقیه هم میان حالا
<Isolated> dark-sun,
<mahdy_> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Isolated> sterNiX,
<sami> dark-sun: mo'adabe
<mahdy_> ادمین این خراب شده کدوم خریه
<sami> man mishnasamesh
<mahdy_> اینو بنداز بیرون
<sami> biiiii adab
<Isolated> sami, dark-sun ro az koja mishnasish ?
<sami> man ba to hich harfi nadaram
<mahdy_> Isolated: sad rahmat be aghaye catcha
<sami> man ba shoma bi adaba hich harfi nadaram
<sami> ke nemitunid nazaraye mokhalefetuno bebinid
<Isolated> mahdy_, are bekhodaaaa , catchaa
<mahdy_> sami: خونتون کجاست ؟
<Isolated> sami, monopolist
<Isolated> sami, fanboi
<Isolated> sami, doubleclicknutedhead
<Isolated> mahdy_, catcha !!!
<Isolated> !kick sami
<mahdy_> sami: poker face
<Isolated> sami, FUSW
<mahdy_> sami: چند سالته ؟
<sami> 22
<Isolated> sami, be gheyr az windows , OS-e digeii ham didiiii ?
<sami> hama ro didam
<sami> open suse
<mahdy_> sami: خونتون کجاست ؟ اینجا رو کی یاد داده بهت ؟<
<sami> ubuntu
<sami> sun
<sami> khodam yad gereftam
<sami> solaris
<sami> solaris am khoshgel tare az in linux
<mahdy_> sami: خب حالا اومدی اینجا بعد نمیدونی اینجا ویندوز کار نمیکنن اومدی سوال ویندوزی میکنی ؟
<Isolated> sami, ye terminale UniX-Like ... be 100ta versione windows mi-aarze
<mahdy_> sami: بعد تو که ویندوز کار میکنی اینجا چیکار میکنی
 * mahdy_ دچار دور باطل شده
<sami> man yemohandese computer am
<Isolated> mahdy_, ^
<sami> va ba hameye system amela kar mikonam
<mahdy_> sami: mohandes , boandes
<Isolated> mahdy_, dige khoonesh halal shod
<sami> motanaseb ba prozham
<mahdy_> Isolated: طرف هم دانشجو دکترا بود یادته ؟ کچا
<mahdy_> sami: فارسی بنویس لعنتی
<mahdy_> Isolated: تو هم همینطور
<sami> vali solariso tatjih midam be in ubuntu
<sami> ubuntu az beine tozi haye linux am az baghie daghun tare
<sami> baz hala masalan redhat ye chizie
<mahdy> sami: حالا که چی ؟
<mahdy> sami: تو کانال اوبونتو داری اینا رو میگی که چی ؟ فحش میخوای ؟
<mahdy> sami: آقای مهندس
<sami> :-D
<sami> hal mide hale mote'aseba ro begiri
<mahdy> sami: ویندوزیه له
<mahdy> sami: ما داریم بهت میخندیم بنده خدا
<sami> shoma chan saletune juje ha
<sami> ?
<mahdy> sami: گمشو بیرون بابا
<sami> senetun ke be bache ha mikhore
<mahdy> sami: ولی جدی یکم مطالعه کن در مورد نرم افزار آزاد
<mahdy> sami: منبع بدم میخونی ؟
<mahdy> sami: نگفتی خونتون کجاست ؟
<sami> az lahne harf zadanetun malume ke bache eed
<mahdy> Isolated: mahdy> sami: ما داریم بهت میخندیم بنده خدا
<mahdy> <sami> shoma chan saletune juje ha
<mahdy> <sami> ?
<mahdy> <mahdy> sami: گمشو بیرون بابا
<mahdy> <sami> senetun ke be bache ha mikhore
<mahdy> <mahdy> sami: ولی جدی یکم مطالعه کن در مورد نرم افزار آزاد
<mahdy> <mahdy> sami: منبع بدم میخونی ؟
<sami> khunamun ye ja ei zire asemune khodast
<mahdy> <mahdy> sami: نگفتی خونتون کجاست ؟
<mahdy> <sami> az lahne harf zadanetun malume ke bache eed
<sami> hamin nazdikia
 * dark-sun ba RPG mahdy va sami  ro mizane.... <<BOOOM>>>
<mahdy> dark-sun: but , but , whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ?
<mahdy> dark-sun: تو دیگه کی هستی ؟
<mahdy> :)
 * dark-sun :smiley terminator: hastala vista baby
<mahdy> sami: عجب آدمی هستی میخوام بدونم کدوم شهری بچه ها رو معرفی کنم بری پیششون روشنت کنن
<Isolated> <Isolated> sami, سولاریس ؟؟؟ من شک دارم که تو مهندس کامپیوتر باشــــــی
<Isolated> <Isolated> sami, نکنه ترم اولـــی هستی ؟
<Isolated> <Isolated> mahdy_, اووون یارو کچـــا داشت روی پروژه دکتراش کار میکرد
<sami> man roshan am agha mehdi
<mahdy> sami: فکر میکنی ، نیستی داداش
<psychicist> salam Isolated
<Isolated> psychicist, salaam , khoobi ?
<psychicist> salam dark-sun
<mahdy> sami: ضرر نداره که فوقش شما ما رو روشن میکنی
<dark-sun> kasi inja hast betune vasam hamin emruz domain .com reg kone?
<dark-sun> psychicist✪ salam khoshkele ;)
<psychicist> Isolated, are khoobam, mamnoon
<psychicist> :)
<mahdy> dark-sun: online sabt kon khob
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ ??
<mahdy> dark-sun: iranhost.com masalan\
<psychicist> Isolated, khodet khobi?
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ badan sare jabeja kardan aziat nemikone bege hazine enteghale domain bayad bedim?
<Isolated> psychicist, merci manam khoobam , che khabaraaa ?
<Isolated> dark-sun, to sami ro mishnasi ?
<Isolated> dark-sun, migoft ke doooste samimie toe !!!
<Isolated> dark-sun, alaki miyay injaaa !! khodet ye pa fanboi hastiyaaaa
<sami> doroughgu am ke hasti
<dark-sun> :D
<sami> Isolated: man goftam mishnasamesh
<dark-sun> Isolated✪ doostame
<sami> mese shoma bi adab nist
<dark-sun> Isolated✪ moshkeli hast?
<mahdy> dark-sun: momkene
<mahdy> dark-sun: sabr kon
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ RPG?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ 1 linki bede k sare ja be ja kardane domain pool nagire
<Isolated> sami, nagofti az koja dark-sun ro mishnasi ?
<dark-sun> Isolated✪ ba man sohbat kon!
<dark-sun> :D
<mahdy> dark-sun: sare ja be ja kardan hazine tamdid yek sale migiran hame dige
<psychicist> Isolated, man "move" kardam (yani umziehen be almani), be in khatere man ruz o shab tu internet alan nistam
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ na khob, yani bekham montaghel konam domain ro be 1i dige. masalan bedam be 1 hosting dige
<mahdy> dark-sun: http://www.jooyeshgar.com , in ashnast
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ va3 enteghale domain pool migire?
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ to khodet az koja migiri?
<mahdy> dark-sun: man az hamin migiram
<mahdy> dark-sun: enteghal be host ke mohem nist , dns avaz mikoni faghat
<mahdy> dark-sun: baraye enteghal be ye adame dige , poole tamdid bayad bedi
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ na babaaaa , host ro nemigam ghorbune sheklet
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ hamin dige, man az 1 ja migiram majani enteghal ro anjam mide
<dark-sun> dorosesh ham hamine
<mahdy> dark-sun: خب به یکی دیگه باید یک سال تمدیدش کنی که بشه منتقل کرد
<dark-sun> agha shoma 1 sal kar kardi
<dark-sun> khoshet nayomad, mikhay beri jaye dige tamdid koni
<dark-sun> zoore k 2 bar poole tamdid ro bedi
<mahdy> dark-sun: panel domain ro bekhay avaz koni migi dige ? ye bar bayad bedi oonvaght fekr konam
<mahdy> dark-sun: یه زنگ بزن بهش ، آقای امین زاده هست اسمش . بگو بیگی معرفی کرده
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ in pardakht online nadare engar!
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ shomare ro /msg kon vasam
<mahdy> dark-sun: http://www.jooyeshgar.com/contactus
<mahdy> dark-sun: بگو با امین زاده کار دارم
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ ok, tnx
<mahdy> dark-sun: نه ، بریز به حسابش براش
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ where are you from please?
<dark-sun> :D
<mahdy> dark-sun: wow , hard question
<mahdy> dark-sun: esfahan
<Isolated> mahdy, catchaaa
<mahdy> Isolated: catchaa
<dark-sun> Isolated, mahdy , recaptcha
<dark-sun> :D
<mahdy> Isolated: you , and you dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> mahdy✪ AHWAAAAZ :D
<Isolated> mahdy, AHWAAAAZ :D
 * dark-sun thinks about threesome... :D
<mahdy> sami: بیا اینا یک نفر لازم دارن گویا
<sami> mahdy: vase che kari?
<sterNiX> <sami> microsoft omresh bishtare az unix
<mahdy> sami: نوشته دیگه
<sterNiX> sami☣ ino az koja dar ovordi!!
<mahdy> sterNiX: ولش حاجی خودتو درگیر نکن
<sterNiX> ya to nemidoni unix chiye? ya shomardan balad nisi
<mahdy> sterNiX: خون کثیف خودتو کثیف تر نکن بیخیال
<Isolated> sterNiX, babaaa mohandese computere
<mahdy> sterNiX: تو میخوای به یه مهندس چیز یاد بدی ؟؟ خجالت نمیکشی ؟
<sterNiX> hamine ke dige, be ma migan jahan sevom!!!
<sterNiX> taraf mire daneshgah mige mohandesam!!!
<Isolated> sterNiX, dare rooo projectesh kar mikone , projecte lisans
<sami> khob hala harki tarikh nadune jahan sevome
<sami> be farz ke omre unix bishtar bashe khob
<mahdy> sterNiX: تو میدونی پروژه چیه ؟ میدونی لیسانس یه چی میگن ؟ از راه اومدی میخوای چیز یاد بدی ؟
<sterNiX> sami☣ age deghat mikardi ke nakardi motoasefane mididie shoare M$ in bood, windows a better unix the unix
<sterNiX> hala ya to unix ro ba linux eshtebah gerfti
<sami> ma jahan sevomim chon hame chio ya siah mibinim ya sefid
<sami> nemidunimkhakestari chie
<sterNiX> ya inke nemidoni ke denis ritchi ke c ro sakht vase unix sakht
 * dark-sun source linux ro avorde print karde, atishesh mizane! 
<sterNiX> unix ham vase multics bood
 * dark-sun smiley shooreshi...
<sami> hala age kasi ye tarikho eshteba goft dalil nemishe savadesh va hame chizesho zire so'al bebarim
<Isolated> sterNiX, bezar sami , theory bede , dasht nazarie mohandesiii midad ...
<sterNiX> ke ye porzhe bood vase mit va sanaye defa amrica
<sterNiX> man savadeto nabordam zire soal, ino bordam ke ba ghateiyat migi!!
<sterNiX> Unix (officially trademarked as UNIX, sometimes also written as Unix) is a multitasking, multi-user computer operating system originally developed in 1969 by a group of AT&T employees at Bell Labs, including Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, Brian Kernighan, Douglas McIlroy, and Joe Ossanna.
<mahdy> sterNiX: اومدی بازیمون رو خراب کردی لعنتی ، مافیا که فعال نیست ما آواره شدیم
<sterNiX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<sterNiX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
<sterNiX> microsoft 1975 tazae tasis shod
<Isolated> mahdy, chikar konim halaaa ?? kash pingesh nemikardam :D
<sterNiX> onam basic minevesht vase altiar
<sterNiX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
<sterNiX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Microsoft
<mahdy> Isolated: خریت کردی
<Isolated> mahdy, bi adaaab !!! mamanam gofte ba bi adaabaaa harf nazanaaaam
<mahdy> Isolated: نمیشه کیکش کرد الان ؟
<Isolated> mahdy, kash richardo ping mikardam
<Isolated> amoo richard
<eiman> salam be hame dostan
<eiman> kasy mitone bege man chetore mitonam ubuntu ra be chand roz ghabl bargardonam?
<eiman> mamnon
<eiman> chon man ye kami systemam ra dastkary kardam va hala kami ba moshkel movajeh shodam
<eiman> mikham bedonam chetor bayad restore konam
<dark-sun> eiman✪ macOS nasb kon
<dark-sun> eiman✪ man k tu ubuntu hamchin chizi nadidam
<Isolated> http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/24/back-in-time-system-restore-on-ubuntu/
<Isolated> eiman, ^
<eiman> baz ham salam
<eiman> kasi midone chera posthaye forom baz nemishe?
<eiman> baraye man injorie
<eiman> ya eshkal omomie
<eiman> chon ye soal daram
<eiman> kasy mitone begeh chetore systemam ra bayad restore konam bar gardonam be chand roz ghabl
<Salehi> dorood-ye barname mese proxifire vase ubuntu nist?
<Sourena> salam be hamegi , dostan ba TERMINAL chetori mishe permission FOLDER ro avaz kard ???
<Sourena> dige nmikhad hal shod :D
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ chmod file
<Sourena> sterNiX , meghsi hal shod
<sterNiX> ok Sourena
<HellO> سلام
<Sourena> HellO , salam
<sterNiX> salam
<HellO> ببخشید دوستان من اوبونتو رو با ووبی نصب کردم و اول صدا داشتم اما بعد از آپدیت جدید دیگه صدا ندارم؟چی کار کنم؟
<Sourena> HellO , behtar bood az BOOT nasb mikardi intori ke ba Wubi nasb mishe yekamaki naghes hastesh
<HellO> حالا ممکنه بعدا عوضش کنم آخر شنیده بودم با بوت نصب کردم ممکنه به قیمت فرمت شدن هاردم تموم بشه
<Sourena> albate man taze kar hastam dostan agar bedoonan rahnamaeii haye lazem ro be shoma migan
<sterNiX> HellO☣ az ki ino shenide boodi?
<Sourena> HellO , are ettefaghan vase manam ghablan pish omade bood vali khob oon moghe 8.10 bood :D vali alan ba 11.10 moshkel nadashtam , harchand yeki az dostam in etefagh barash oftad
<Sourena> sterNiX , etefaghan mikhastam azat beporsam
<sterNiX> chi beporsi Sourena ?
<HellO> از یه نفر شنیدم که خودش هاردش فرمت شد سر اوبونتو
<Sourena> chera intori shod vase yeki az dostam ??? kollan to partion bandi ke bood kole HDD ro ke 500gb bood ro ba rang germez neshoon midad
<HellO> !
<Sourena> ba inke ham ye 100 GB frespace dasht , yedone ham Fat32 zad baghi ham NFTS
<sterNiX> chon ke dorost partition bandi nakarde bod
<Sourena> baraye man moshkeli pish naumade moghe nasb vali in dostam intori shod vasash khodamam mondam chera intori shod !!!
<sterNiX> on fat32 ehtemalan vase recovery bode
<Sourena> HellO , shoma ye emtehani kon chon man ba nasbesh hich moshkeli nadashtam va khyli az dostam moshkeli nadashtan fagaht yeki onam motmaenan be klhatere eshtebahe khodesh bode ke be moshkel bar khorde
<Sourena> HellO , shoma kafiye 2 ta partition besazi yedone / EXT4 yedone ham Swap
<Sourena> hamin :-bd
<Sourena> sterNiX , manam ehtemal midam in dostam hamoon aval ro new table hast chi hast onja roye oon click karde bood !!!
<HellO> اون گزینه خودش برای نصب کنار ویندوز خرابه؟؟؟؟منظورم اینه که بعضی وقت ها اشتباه میکنه؟
<Sourena> شما از گزینه ی آخر قسمت پارتیشن بندی استفاده کنید
<Sourena> somthing else
<HellO> همون جا میشه پارتیشن بندی کرد یا تو ویندوز خودم درست کنم؟
<sterNiX> HellO☣
<sterNiX> aval to windows ye defrag bokon
<sterNiX> bad ham age onja ye partition bandi bokoni bad nist
<sterNiX> nemikhad on partition jadido format koni, bezar khali bashe
<sterNiX> onjori moghe nasb ubuntu kamtar moshkel khahi dasht
<Sourena> 100 % hamin ke SterNiX goft behtarin o rahat tarin rah hastesh khode man ham az hamin ravesh estefade kardam
<HellO> ubuntu ham ke hamaash update mide.....
<HellO> haminn chand hafte 370 meg
<Sourena> HellO , in ke khyli khobe
<HellO> bale vali internet ham hajmesh moheme akhe chera enghadrd hajm bala?
<Sourena> HellO , pishnahad mikonam hatman baad az nasb ye UPDATE kon bekhosoos SECURITY haro
<sterNiX> khob HellO on package haie ro ke masraf nadariyo pak kon
<Sourena> HellO , shabane bezar halesho bbar
<HellO> secirity haro hamasho update kardam
<HellO> security!
<sterNiX> HellO☣ khob age ba ubuntu hal nemikoni distoroto avaz kon
<sterNiX> arch,debian,gentoo,opensuse va ...koli dige hast
<dark-sun> mohre haftom poshte gardan dard begire bayad che kar kard?
<fzerorubigd> dark-sun: man yeki mishnakhtam dandone haftomesh dard gereft keshid andakht di\or, to ham hamin kar ro bokon
<fzerorubigd> s/di\or/dor
<lord-ashkan> salam be hame
<lord-ashkan> bebakhshid komake fori niaz daram
<lord-ashkan> :(
<lord-ashkan> alo... pm miad?
<imohammadd> salam dustan
<dark-sun> imohammadd: doshmanan chi?
<imohammadd> in keyboard ro chjuri farsi konam?
<lord-ashkan> salam duste jadid
 * dark-sun ba mosalsal vaysade dar kanal, mask zade k kasi nashnasadesh...
<imohammadd> dark-sun: :D
<imohammadd> salam lord-ashkan :D
<dark-sun> imohammadd: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<lord-ashkan> agha tu nasbe ubuntu 11.10 in moshkelo daram, be nazare shomam moshkel graphice?
<lord-ashkan> agha man mikham verzhene 11.10 nasb konam,
<lord-ashkan> avayele nasb , tu hamun marhale loading avval
<lord-ashkan> bade loading, dige mesle ye kanale barfak, sefid mishe,
<lord-ashkan> mesle vaghti ke VGA kheeeeeeili dagh karde bashe
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: bezan shabake khabar :D
<lord-ashkan> dg nasb edame peida nemikone
<lord-ashkan> mamnoon vaghean!
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: VGA chie?
<lord-ashkan> kart graphic dige
 * dark-sun saresh ro mikharoone...
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: manzuram ine k modelesh chie jenabe lord
<lord-ashkan> :D
<lord-ashkan> sry
<lord-ashkan> GT240 DDR5
<lord-ashkan> alo
 * dark-sun tries to google : GT240 DDR5 problem with ubuntu 11 installer
<lord-ashkan> ooooo
<lord-ashkan> mamnoon!
<dark-sun> np
<lord-ashkan> yani hich karish nemishe kard in GT240 lanati ro?
<lord-ashkan> :(
<imohammadd> dark-sun: ru virtual pc nasb mikoni?
<lord-ashkan> na, boot mikonam
<lord-ashkan> lazeme?
<imohammadd> na
<vahid> dark-sun: chtori ??
<imohammadd> tu vpc in eror hast
<dark-sun> vahid: goshname,
<dark-sun> miram sham
<lord-ashkan> agha,
<lord-ashkan> age ba ye VGA dg nasb konam,
<lord-ashkan> badesh male khodamo bezaram chy?
<lord-ashkan> nemishe?
<lord-ashkan> :(
<vahid> dark-sun: betereki
<lord-ashkan> aloO
<soheil-sh> salam
<soheil-sh> ye soAl dashtam, man taze karam too ubuntu
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: emtehan kon farzand
<dark-sun> !ask | soheil-sh
<dark-sun> ee robote koo pas?
<dark-sun> hamin k mikhay nisesh
<vahid> dark-sun: khabide
<dark-sun> bot ha bot haye ghadim
<dark-sun> in chiniha hamash az zire kar dar miran
<soheil-sh> man mikham ba hamin narm afzar k too wiki goftin az ubuntu windows ro baz konam, vali miram too sitesh, link haye dl kharabe!
<dark-sun> vahid: chi mige? wubi ro mige?
<vahid> dark-sun: az ehsan khabar nadari?
<dark-sun> vahid: ahvaz nist, mosaferat rafte engar
<soheil-sh> ba mani?
<vahid> dark-sun: ohom
<dark-sun> soheil-sh: A
<soheil-sh> fek konam eshteb gerefti, man taze varedam
<dark-sun> soheil-sh: linke wiki ro bede
<soheil-sh> sab kon
 * dark-sun mire docharkhe savari... :P
<soheil-sh> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/VirtualBoxHowto
<soheil-sh> inam link: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/VirtualBoxHowto
<soheil-sh> aloooooooooooooooo
<vahid> soheil-sh: chi shode?
<vahid> moshkel chiye?
<soheil-sh> link mikhasti
<soheil-sh> dadam
<soheil-sh> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/VirtualBoxHowto
<vahid> soheil-sh: moshkelet ba virtual box  chiye?
<soheil-sh> hala didi? chera javab nemidi?
<soheil-sh> nemishe dl kard
<soheil-sh> nemishe downloadesh kard
<vahid> soheil-sh: ohom
<vahid> soheil-sh: ino toye terminal bezan
<soheil-sh> khob chejouri dl konam? mamnoon misham rahnamaiym koni
<vahid> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<soheil-sh> man hanooz terminal ro faal nakardam!
<vahid> khob faal kon
<soheil-sh> ok
 * vahid manzoresh chiye????
<lord-ashkan> aaaah... divoone shodam baw... yeki be man bege ke in moshkele nahs faghat graphic mitune bashe?:(
<lord-ashkan> آقا ببخشید، من میخوام اوبونتو 11.10 رو نصب کنم، گرافیک GT240 DDR5 و سی پی یو 7500 دارم، تو همون مراحل اول لودینگ نصب، یک دفعه صفحه برفک میشه، مثل زمانی که کارت گرافیک خییییییییییلی داغ کرده باشه، دیگه نصب ادامه پیدا نمیکنه! لطفا کمک!
<lord-ashkan> ah
<vahid> lord-ashkan: farsi nanevis
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: kasi nemidune lorde aziz, moshkele shoma khase
<lord-ashkan> copy paste bud, sry
<lord-ashkan> pa chikaresh konam?!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: khodetun emtehan konin, ya az google komak begirid
<lord-ashkan> neshastam 695MB dl kardam, par?
<lord-ashkan> :(
<alabd> lord-ashkan: karte geraphic tuye os dige moshkeli nadare?
<lord-ashkan> google hich tush nist!
<lord-ashkan> gashtam
<lord-ashkan> na baw
<lord-ashkan> saleme salem!
<vahid> lord-ashkan: shoma on erroi ro ke mide ro peyda kon
<lord-ashkan> aslan error nemide azize man,
<vahid> lord-ashkan: alt clt f1 ro begir bebin chi minevise
<lord-ashkan> barfake televizion did? in sabeteshe
<lord-ashkan> tu un vaghte barfak?!!!
<dark-sun> ubuntu 11 installer has a bug with GT240 DDR
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: age mituni ba 1 vga dige emtehan kon nasb ro
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: linux ba avaz shodane sakht afzar, say mikone driveraye moaseb ro be kar begire
<lord-ashkan> khob badesh age bar farze mahal,
<lord-ashkan> nasbid,
<lord-ashkan> badesh ba VGA khodam kar khahad kard?
<dark-sun> lord-ashkan: momkene kar bede.
<alabd> lord-ashkan:  https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=GT240+DDR5+ubuntu+install+problem&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<lord-ashkan> thnx vaghean, vali in site baz nemishe:
<lord-ashkan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/661939
<vahid> sterNiX: ping
<alabd> lord-ashkan: Can you boot with the safe graphics setting from the installation CD?
<sterNiX> vahid☣
<vahid> sterNiX: maloome kojaee?
<lord-ashkan> yani chetor?
<lord-ashkan> :S
<sterNiX> vahid☣ khone
<vahid> sterNiX: mariz shodi?
<vahid> sterNiX: ba gf et ghahr kardi? harfet shode?
<sterNiX> na vahid
<sterNiX> bahashon ke dava kardam vahid, vali alan dargire ye prozham
<vahid> sterNiX: che project i?
<sterNiX> vahid☣ powder metallurgy
<vahid> hom
<sterNiX> alanam netam taze vasl shod asabam nadashtam aslan :/
<vahid> maloome
<vahid> sterNiX: ye pdf farsi ro har kari kardaam edit nashod
<vahid> sterNiX: asabamo rikhte beham
<sterNiX> vahid☣ encoding daghon mirizan, injori mishe
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ ghahri ba on channel?
<sterNiX> vahid☣ ye barname ocr bood, taraf 400 mifrokhtesh
<sterNiX> vase farsi nadarim, age dashtim khob mishod
<alabd> lord-ashkan: tashid darid ?
<lord-ashkan> baaaale
 * vahid yeki joloye mano begire mikham sterNiX ro bezanam
<alabd> lord-ashkan: ino test konid tu hamun safhe bud > http://pastebin.com/KkaePsgx
<vahid> sterNiX: hala man chikar konam
<sterNiX> kesi jolo vahid o nagire sterNiX ro bezane
<sterNiX> vahid☣ dasti kar kon
<vahid> sterNiX: be fekram reside ba gimp kar konam ehtemalan fard sob tamoom mishe
<lord-ashkan> Live CD chie?
<lord-ashkan> :S
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ edition live, az ro cd boot mishe bedone nasb kardan bar roye system
<lord-ashkan> inam nemishe!
<lord-ashkan> :(
<sterNiX> vahid☣ nihidoanm rastesh :/
<lord-ashkan> alo
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ moshkelet chi hast?
<sterNiX> man to jaryan nistam aslan lord-ashkan
<lord-ashkan> آقا ببخشید، من میخوام اوبونتو 11.10 رو نصب کنم، گرافیک GT240 DDR5 و سی پی یو 7500 دارم، تو همون مراحل اول لودینگ نصب، یک دفعه صفحه برفک میشه، مثل زمانی که کارت گرافیک خییییییییییلی داغ کرده باشه، دیگه نصب ادامه پیدا نمیکنه! لطفا کمک!
<lord-ashkan> befarma
<lord-ashkan> :(
<lord-ashkan> inam moshkel
<dark-sun> sterNiX: nim sa'ate darim migim buge ;)
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ ye debian nasb kon bebin mishe
<lord-ashkan> midunam agha
<lord-ashkan> migam charash chie?
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ ya mint
<lord-ashkan> :S
<lord-ashkan> chiiiiiiiii?!!!
<lord-ashkan> :S
<lord-ashkan> yani chy?
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ distroto avaz kon
<lord-ashkan> distro chie?
<lord-ashkan> :(
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ chand vaghte linux kar mikoni?
<lord-ashkan> taaaaze avvalame
<lord-ashkan> :(
<lord-ashkan> mikham nasb konam
<lord-ashkan> albatte fedora nasb kardam
<lord-ashkan> ubuntu avvalame
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ age bache ha migan bug hast pas karish nemitoni bokoni
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ to google saerch kon linux mint
<sterNiX> bad boro az onja dl kon ye iso dare
<sterNiX> ono beriz ro cd, bad ono bezar to system biyad bala
<alabd|away> lord-ashkan: To skip this problem, I install Ubuntu from alternate CD and right after  installation I install proprietal nVidia drivers in a terminal
<lord-ashkan> hala nasbe driver dar terminal yani chy?!!
<lord-ashkan> :S
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ ye khorde ketab va matlab bekhon dar bare linux,
<alabd> aal moghdamate linux ro yad begirid bad rahy ke eshare shod khate bala anjam bedid ya ino kamel bekhunid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/661939 ya http://pastebin.com/KkaePsgx bekhunid ya version haye paeen tare ubuntu ro test konid ya distro dige   ...age dar in mavared soali darid beporsid o montazer bemunid ta rahanamyee bishtar beshid
<lord-ashkan> tnx, vali kar bahasho balada, ta haddi, amma man mikham in moshkelo bedunam faghat
<sterNiX> lord-ashkan☣ goftan ke bug hast, va hich karish nemishe kard
<lord-ashkan> :(
<alabd> sterNiX: ki goft karish nemishe kard?
<alabd> lord-ashkan: harfe shoma mesle ine ke man faghat mikham beram ta sare meidoon nemikham bedunam kalaj mashin chie
<sterNiX> khob pas beshin halesh kon age karish mishe kard
<alabd> lord-ashkan: aval tashif bebarid moghadatame linux ro yad begirid age khastid moshkeltun ro hal konid khodetun
<alabd> lord-ashkan: bad ke moghadamate ro yad gereftid in chand rah ro darid
<alabd> 1 - To skip this problem, I install Ubuntu from alternate CD and right after  installation I install proprietal nVidia drivers in a terminal
<alabd> 2 - http://pastebin.com/KkaePsgx
<alabd> 3 - nasbe version haye dige ubuntu
<alabd> movafgah bashid
<sterNiX> wb Isolated
<Isolated> merci sterNiX
<hamid> hi
<sterNiX> hi
<Guest31763> is ubuntu compatible  with scientifics softwares
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-15
<soheil> salam be hamegi, agha man ubuntu nasb kardam bedoone hich moshkeli ham hast,faghat windows vaghti miram mige bayad recovery koni ya repair koni....
<soheil> kasi hast komak kone
<soheil> ?
<soheil> kasi nist????????????????!!!!!!!
<imohammad> salam b hame
<imohammad> kasi ta hala socks ru ubunto set karde?
<vahid> imohammad: saalam, moshkelet chiye?
<imohammad> salam vahid
<imohammad> mikham az socks estefade konam
<imohammad> barname khasi dare?
<vahid> imohammad: manozooret socks proxy hastesh?
<vahid> imohammad: tor ro nasb kon
<imohammad> socks ekhtesasi daram
<imohammad> tu win ba proxifier miaram bala
<imohammad> ???
<vahid> imohammad: toye firefox set kon dige
<vahid> imohammad: tahala proxy set nakardi toye ff ye chromium ?
<imohammad> passwordesho che konam unvaqt?
<imohammad> ???
<vahid> imohammad: nemidonam shayad khodesh bekhad azat
<imohammad> migire vali baz sita filtere :(
<imohammad> kar nmikone
<vahid> on dige moshkel az proxy hastesh
<imohammad> ru win ke rahat kar mikone
<HEllO> salam
<HEllO> doostan hengam moror web ba moshkel be ham rikhtan movajeham !chekonam?
<samira> salam
<samira> kesi hast?
<samira> soal daram azatun
<alabd> samira: aleikom salam befarmaeed
<samira> belakhare yeki peyda shod
<alabd> lotfan sary
<samira> chera?
<alabd> bayad beram
<samira> koja
<samira> man rahnamayi mikham
<anoNxeRo> samira☣ salam,
<anoNxeRo> samira☣ rahnamie vase chi?
<samira> bara nasbe felash player
<samira> hasti?
<anoNxeRo> flash samira ?
<anoNxeRo> khob bayad az to site adobe packge ro begiri
<samira> gereftam vali kar nemikone
<samira> aslan nemidunam bayad chikaresh konam
<anoNxeRo> samira☣ ye file .so behet dade na?!
<anoNxeRo> samira☣ flash ro vase firefox mikhay dige mage na?
<samira> aslan az ina ke migi sar dar nemiyaram
<anoNxeRo> biya pm samira
<samira> ye chize dg aslan nemidunam alan kojam
<anoNxeRo> to alan to irc freenode hasti
<anoNxeRo> to room #ubuntu-ir
<samira> hamintori shansi umadam inja
<samira> ey khoda ina ke migi chi hastan
<samira> vaghean dg daram ehsase bi savadi  mikonam
<samira> rafti??
<centooos> salam,
<centooos> dostan, vaghty ba dadane ye link migan session key ham dade mishe va inkar secure nis yani chi?
<fzerorubigd> centooos: oon dar soratie ke session key ham to link bashe, dar 90% mavared nist
<centooos> fzerorubigd: to g+ login bodam badesh link dadam
<fzerorubigd> centooos: khodesh kenare post ha link mide oon arrow kochike ro ke bezani, vali na khatari nadare, session to link nist
<centooos> fzerorubigd: man ono nemizadam moteasefane va rosh clik ras mikardam va copy url link ro mizadam
<centooos> "You should log out and back in again, now."
<centooos> "I've seen people write IRC bots explicitly for this purpose."
<fzerorubigd> centooos: dar oon sorat ham na, kolan google session ro tanha to link nazashte
<centooos> behem gof inkaro nakon dg
<hamedmemar> salam kasi hast
<hamedmemar> من اوبونتو 11.4 نصب کردم و تازه کارم برنامه مدیریت ایمیل Thunderbird رو نصب کردم اما جایگزین پیشفرض نمیشه چیکار باید کرد ؟؟؟؟
<hamedmemar> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<dark-sun> hamedmemar✪ tuye tanzimatesh begard
<hamedmemar> Thunderbird is already set as your default mail client.
<hamedmemar> این پیغام رو میده
<dark-sun> hamedmemar✪ kho doroste dige
<dark-sun> hamedmemar✪ donbale chi hasti to zendegi?
<dark-sun> :)
<hamedmemar> :)   هیچی
<dark-sun> hamedmemar✪ manam donbale hamunam. bia k khosh omadi ;)
<hamedmemar> مرسی
<hamedmemar> عذر میخوام بالای صفحه آیکون نامه هست که روش کلیک بشه منوی مسنجر و ایمیل و برادکست باز میشه من روی ایمیل کلیک میکنم اما اجرا نمیکنه Thunderbird
<hamedmemar> من ایمیل پیشفرض رو پاک کردم بعد Thunderbird رو نصب کردم اینطوری شده
<hamedmemar> Thunderbird باز و اجرا میشه اما نه از طریق اون منوی بالای صفحه
<dark-sun> خب این به اون ابزار خاص مربوطه
<dark-sun> شما ببین راست کلیک می‌تونی بکنی روش
<dark-sun> احتمالا از طریق تنظیماتش بتونی
<dark-sun> تنظیم کنی که چی اجرا بشه
<dark-sun> تنظیمات خود اون چیزی که اون گوشه هست!
<hamedmemar> نه راست کلیک نمیشه و تو تنظیماتش چیزی وجود نداره
<dark-sun> من الان واقعا دارم کمک می‌کنم!
<hamedmemar> آره
<dark-sun> :)
<hamedmemar> ممنونم که وقت میزاری
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم والله
<dark-sun> حقیقتش من اوبونتو ندارم
<dark-sun> کمی صبر کن
<hamedmemar> جالب شد
<dark-sun> بقیه ممکنه بتونن کمک کنن
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> جالبه
<dark-sun> صدا و سیما برای فروش تجهیزات دیجیتال
<hamedmemar> من کاربر حرفه ای ویندوزم اما بعد 12 سال 2 ماهه که با لینوکس اوبونتو دارم کار میکنم همه وقت و زندگیم رو گرفته نمیتونم فکرشم بکنم که برگردم سمت ویندوز اما گیجم کرده
<dark-sun> برداشته فیلم‌های زیرخاکی پخش می‌کنه که مردم ترغیب بشن برای دیدن فیلمای با کیفیت‌تر
<dark-sun> برن رسانه دیجیتال بگیرن
<dark-sun> رسیور دیجیتال
<dark-sun> چه کوفتی اسمشه نمی‌دونم
<hamedmemar> همون که گفتی رسیور دیجیتال
<dark-sun> :)
<hamedmemar> برای راهنمایی و کمک بیشتر غیر از ویکی اوبونتو سایتی مرجعی مقاله ای چیزی سراغ دارین
<dark-sun> google
<hamedmemar> خب اون که همیشه هست اما من ف ی ل ت ر شکن ندارم رو اوبونتو دارم دیوونه میشم بیشتر سایتها فیلتره تو ویندوز میشد ف ی ل ت ر ش ک ن پیدا کرد اما برای اوبونتو هیچی نیست !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
<dark-sun> there's always a way
<centooos> hamedmemar: ro firefoxet tor nasb kon
<hamedmemar> ?
<centooos> ya yourfreedom
<hamedmemar> نحوه نصبشون رو نمیدونم فایلشون رو ندارم از مخزن گرفتم اما کار نکرد!!!
<centooos> hamedmemar: to winet ba filter shekan boro yourfreedom dl kon
<centooos> bad to ubuntu nasb kon
<centooos> albate wine ham ghablesh bayad nasb koni fk konam
<hamedmemar> تر چطور ؟
<centooos> toro vala kheili vaght pish dl kardam k sitesham etefaghat filter nabod
<centooos> ye search bezan peida mikoni to ham
<hamedmemar> ok hala be nazaret bayad az freedom estefadeh konam    bavar kon 2 hafte ast daram search mikonam ama movafagh nashodam
<centooos> yourfreedom ro systeme man kar nakard ama kheili az dostam daran
<centooos> man tor daram
<centooos> az sitesh yourfreedom ro begir
<centooos> hamonja ham register kon
<hamedmemar> khob azizam tor ro mitoni baram email koni ya rahi behem neshon bedi man khodamam to win tor nasb dashtam alieh
<centooos> na
<hamedmemar> mr30
<hamedmemar> :'(
<centooos> bebakhshid
<centooos> :D
<centooos> eshtebah inja type karam
<centooos> lol
<hamedmemar> O:-)
<hamedmemar> ajab
<centooos> waisa bbeinam linkesho shayad peida kardam barat
<hamedmemar> bazam haminke vaght mizarid rahnamaaee konid mamnonam
<hamedmemar> mr30
<centooos> hamedmemar: ino didi?
<hamedmemar> chio ?
<centooos> http://tor.amorphis.eu/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.fa
<centooos> ino :)
<hamedmemar> wooooooooooow pesar shokhi mmikoni mr33300000
<hamedmemar> binahayat sepasgozaram
<centooos> khahesh mikonam .
<hamedmemar> mr30
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-16
<miladraisi> hi
<vahid> miladraisi: salam, pm khososi be kasi nadid age soal darid inja matrah konid
<Parandeh> salam
<Parandeh> in code captcha chieh gozashtin
<Parandeh> salam be hame
<Parandeh> میتونین بمن تو نصب درایور یک قطعه سخت افزاری کمک کنید ؟
<Parandeh> من یه قطعه سخت افزاری دارم
<Parandeh> کارت دی وی بی
<Parandeh> مثل کارت تی وی هست
<Parandeh> ولی اینم کارت دی وی بی هست
<Parandeh> DVB Card
<Parandeh> میخوام رو لینوکس نصبش کنم
<Parandeh> تو سایت خودش یه چیزایی نوشته ولی من چون تازه کارم زیاد چیزی حالیم نیست
<Parandeh> از اینجا :   http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,29387.msg201092.html#msg201092
<Parandeh> کمکـــــــ
<hamedmemar> کارت تی وی یو اس بی .....کسی برنامه ای برای استفاده ازش داره برنامه ای برای پخش تلویزیون از کارت تی وی.... یو اس بی
<hamedmemar> کارت تی وی یو اس بی .....کسی برنامه ای برای استفاده ازش داره برنامه ای برای پخش تلویزیون از کارت تی وی.... یو اس بی
<sami> che khalvate kanal
<sami> :-)
<Isolated> sami, soal dari bepors
<sami> Isolated: no tnx
<hamedmemar> man usb tv daram ba che api estefade mitonam bokonam
<hamedmemar> be laptap vasl mikonam ama barnameh baray ejra nadaram
<vahid> hamedmemar: driveresh nasbe?
<hamedmemar> are
<Isolated> hamedmemar, kaffein ro test kardi ?
<hamedmemar> ba digital tv control center liste barnameha peyda mishe az makhzan gereftam ama pakhsh nemikone
<Isolated> vahid, salaaam arz shod
<vahid> hamedmemar: edeye nadaram
<hamedmemar> emtehan mikonam alan mr30
<vahid> Isolated: salam :)
<hamedmemar> salam
<mahdy> Isolated: Catcha !
<Isolated> mahdy, Catcha Catcha
<Isolated> mahdy, oomade bood mohandesemoon
<mahdy> Isolated: خب
<mahdy> Isolated: چی میگفت آقای انجینیر ؟
<Isolated> mahdy, faghat goft che khalvate kanal :D aghaye mohandes fekr konam english nakhoonde :-/
<Isolated> mahdy, baad besh goftam soali dari bepors
<Isolated> mahdy, baad goft no tnx :D raaf baadesh
<mahdy> Isolated: فکر کرده چت رومه اینجا پدر سگ عوضی
<Isolated> mahdy, wagheaaan , khoda vakili montezer boodam ye trip biaaad manam khodamo khali konam
<hamedmemar> bi adab nabashin lotfan
<Isolated> mahdy, Catcha !!!
<mahdy> hamedmemar: bitch please :)
<mahdy> hamedmemar: آخه تو که نمیدونی ، خیلی رو اعصاب بود
<Isolated> mahdy, khob rast migoft :D windows ghadimitarin OS-e :))
<Isolated> mahdy, midoonestii linux aslan user-friendly nist :-/
<hamedmemar> mohem nist chi shode bod mohem ine ke gozasht tamom shod edame nadid lotfan
<hamedmemar> :-X
<mahdy> hamedmemar: ما داریم حال میکنیم با این قضیه تو چیکار داری ؟
<mahdy> Isolated: گیری کردیما
<Isolated> mahdy, are be khodaaaa ...
<mahdy> hamedmemar: بیا به ما بپیوند
<Isolated> mahdy, tooye jame maa mohendesin jaeii nadaran :D
<Isolated> anoNxeRo, wb
<hamedmemar> man az dishab neshestam harf nemizanam faghat soal beporsam hala dargir in nemisham bikhial
<hamedmemar> mr30 kaffein javab dad ejra mikone
<Isolated> hamedmemar, khahesh mikonam
<hamedmemar> bejoz rss khan liferea feed reader ap digei soragh darin
<hamedmemar> vaghti 1 feed ro mikhonam to liferea feed reader az barnameh kharej mishe ?
<Isolated> hamedmemar, tooye softwarecenter search kon ... az RSS readere online ham mitooni estefade koni
<hamedmemar> ok tnks
<Kooshky> salam , man taze ubunto10.4 ro nasb kardam ,az koja befahmam lan nasbe ?
<Isolated> Kooshky, ifconfig
<Kooshky> age yek linke rahnama to web bedin mamnon misham
<Isolated> Kooshky, doc-e khode ubuntu ro bekhoon , az hame chiz behtare
<Kooshky> mamnon
<Kooshky> bb
<sterNiX> chetroi Isolated
<Isolated> sterNiX, khoobam merci,to chetorii ?
<Isolated> sterNiX, karet rah oftaaaad
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ kodom karam?!
<Isolated> sterNiX, dishab gofti ke emrooz sobh kar dariii :-/
<sterNiX> yadam nist Isolated chi bood
<Isolated> sterNiX, :D pas bikhiaaal ... chetori ??
<sterNiX> mamnon khobam Isolated
<sterNiX> khodet chetori?
<Isolated> sterNiX, khoobam mamnoon
<Isolated> sterNiX, rastiii ye bande khodaeii mikhaad site golestan ro too linux open kone , to nemidooni bayad chikar kone :-/
<Isolated> sterNiX, golestan = systeme daneshgahi hastesh ke faghat ba IE baz mishe
<sterNiX> ie for linux hast
<sterNiX> wine ham
<sterNiX> hast
<sterNiX> foghesh bayd ye vbox bezane
<Isolated> mahdy, ^
<Isolated> sterNiX, merci
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ np
<hamedmemar> Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/hamed/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<hamedmemar> komak
<hamedmemar> ?
<hamedmemar> mr30 plugin to makhzan ubuntu bod dorost shod:)
<hamedmemar> dostan to barname kaffeine man seda nadaram !!!! che konam??
<hamedmemar> to barname kaffeine vaghti tv negah mikonam az tarigh usb tv seda nadaram ????
<hamedmemar> driver o bar name o plugin nasbe tasvir daram seda nadaram kasi midone chera?????
<sterNiX> alsamixer bebin mute nabashe
<hamedmemar> mute nist aziz
<hamedmemar> tamame tanzimato didam chizi nadare seday asli system ham vasle faghat alan ke kart tv ro vasl kardam tasvir daram seda ghate chera nemidonam????????????/!!!!!!!
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ pcm dar che haliye?
<sterNiX> line in chi?
<hamedmemar> afatech af9013 dvb-tv  modeleshe
<hamedmemar> pcm chie?
<sterNiX> to alsamixer
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: line in chi?    ???yani chi???
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ to alsamixer vase card tv gozine jodaie dare vase seda
<sterNiX> vase man ke injoriye
<hamedmemar> test mikonam migam mr30
<hamedmemar> alsamixer  ro az makhzan begiram doroste
<hamedmemar> na
<hamedmemar> alsamixer ham komaki nemikone hame seda ha baze ama man hanoz seda nadaram to kaffeine moghe pakhsh usb tv
<hamedmemar> restart kardam barname ro baz o baste kardam usb kart tv ro darovordam baz vasl kardam ama hanoz seda nadaram
<hamedmemar> ????
<Isolated> hamedmemar, pulseaudio nasb dariiiii ?
<hamedmemar> na az makhzan begiram
<hamedmemar> ?
<Isolated> hamedmemar, na
<Isolated> hamedmemar, tooye ghesmate audio -e kaffein hardware ro wasaash alsa taariif kon
<hamedmemar> az software centerpeyda nemikonam
<hamedmemar> ozr mikham
<hamedmemar> to kaffeine peyda nemikonam
<hamedmemar> kodom menu hast
<hamedmemar> ozr mikham vaghtet ro migiram
<hamedmemar> Isolated: hamedmemar, tooye ghesmate audio -e kaffein hardware ro wasaash alsa taariif kon    ... chetori peydash nemikonam??
<hamedmemar> dostan zane estefadeh az usb tv dar barname kaffeine seda nadaram ???
<hamedmemar> dar zamane
<hamedmemar> dostan zane estefadeh az usb tv dar barname kaffeine seda nadaram ???
<hamedmemar> dostan dar zamane estefadeh az usb tv dar barname kaffeine seda nadaram ???
<Sourena> salam be hamegi , dostan chera libreoffice write "Right to Left" kar nmikone ?????!!!!
<samira> salam
<samira> pas chera kesi javab nemide??
<anoNxeRo> salam samira
<centooos> samira: salam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khobi? /msg?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, sure
<hamedmemar> kasi be man mige chera to barname kaffeine vaghti usb tv vasl mikonam tasvir daram ama seda nadaram?????????????????????????/
<hamedmemar> HELP ME?
<hamedmemar> kasi hast be man bege chera usb tv digital dar barname kaffeine tasvir dare ama seda nadare ki midone lotfan????
<hamedmemar> O:-)
<centooos> hamedmemar:  ubuntu dari?
<hamedmemar> are 11.4
<hamedmemar> ro laptop dell 1564
<hamedmemar> driver nasbe shabake haro gereftam ama seda nadaram
<vahid> hamedmemar: in bara chandomin bar hast ke in soal ro inja tekrar mikonid
<vahid> hamedmemar: age kasi balad bod javab midad, pishnehad mikonam  google koni
<hamedmemar> vahid : doroste chon hanoz moshkel hal nashode ozr mikham ke alan 4 roze google o wiki kardam o koli anjoman gashtam ama hanoz dorost nashode bazam ozr mikham moshkel daram
<vahid> hamedmemar: ba gdb baladi kar koni?
<hamedmemar> vahid: man moteasefane tazekaram ama zod yad migiram
<hamedmemar> debager hast doroste
<vahid> hamedmemar: bale
<hamedmemar> vahid: khob doste man chikar konam
<vahid> hamedmemar: computeret music pakhsh mikone?
<vahid> hamedmemar: motmaeni ke karte seda nasbe?
<hamedmemar> vahid: are fail hay soti tasviri dvd ro rahat pakhsh mikone nasbe
<hamedmemar> vahid: plugin haro nasb kardam
<Saeid> salam
<hamedmemar> salam
<Saeid> baraye C programming Chanele farsi hast ?
<vahid> hamedmemar: tanzimate hamin narm afzareto didi chejore?
<hamedmemar> vahid: kaffeine har formati ro pakhsh mikone usb tv ro ham mishnase shabake haro mibinam ama faghat tv seda nadare
<centooos> Saeid: liste channel haro biar bebin hamchin channeli hast ya na . in ye raheshe.
<hamedmemar> vahid: are didam hamash doroste be zaher seda vasle ama moghe pakhsh tv seda ghate
<vahid> hamedmemar: in barname bayad log file tolod kone
<vahid> hamedmemar: log file haro check kon
<vahid> hamedmemar: dmesg ro bebin chi mige
<hamedmemar> vahid: ok sabr kon
<vahid> hamedmemar: in barname ro toye terminal run kon badesh bebin toye terminal chi minevise
<Saeid> inja kasi C balade ? darbareye Pointer ha va TypeCasting soal daram
<hamedmemar> vahid : [h264 @ 0x1eefe20]non-existing SPS 0 referenced in buffering period
<hamedmemar> [h264 @ 0x1eefe20]non-existing PPS 0 referenced
<hamedmemar> [h264 @ 0x1eefe20]decode_slice_header error
<hamedmemar> ino mige
<centooos> Saeid: soaleto bepors age kesi bedone javab mide.
<Saeid> centooos: mamnun , chera void* ba char* fargh dare , har jofteshun 4 byte e va eshare gar hastand be yek addres
<Saeid> kollan mikham karborde void* ro bebinam nahveye typecast ha va ... ba void*
<centooos> Saeid to goole bezan : "char vs void pointer" chizay khobi miad fk kona mb dardet bekhore
<Saeid> mamnun albatte soalam kolli tare , dar bareye hameye pointera bud , in 2 taro mesal zadam
<centooos> Saeid: khob pas age conceptesho mikhay google pore farsi ham hatman hast
<Saeid> ok mamnun , rajebesh ziyad khundam vali bazam moshkel daram
<centooos> Saeid: practice , practice, practice :)
<Saeid> yes ! tnx :D dear centooos
<Saeid> bye
<centooos> :)
<hamedmemar> !<factoid>
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-17
<samira> kesi nisttttttttttttttttttttttt?
<dark-sun> samira✪ salam, be ubuntu khosh omadin, age soali darin beporsin
 * dark-sun smiley operatore irancell
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> kanal oftade daste troll HA
<dark-sun> YO HA HA HA HA....
<dark-sun> omg
<dark-sun> wb khodam
<dark-sun> :)
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: سلام
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: می شه کمکم کنی تا ابونتو نصب کنم
<dark-sun> jufostnl: na! khodet nasb kon ta yad begiri samte in chiza nari
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> rahnamaye nasbe ubuntu to google rikhte
<dark-sun> soali dashti mituni beporsi
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: نه می خوام شما کمک کنی / چون می گن شما استاد بین المللی این کار هستی
<dark-sun> jufostnl: man ostade sakhtgiri hastam, sakht shagerd migiram
<dark-sun> har shagerd bayad 30 ta mosht bokhore ghabl az avalin dars!
<jufostnl> ‎dark-sun: Ghabole ama bayad gablesh baram moshak befresti ya dastor pokhtesh ro bedi
<dark-sun> jufostnl: :D ey sheytooon malum shod mikhay beri behesht :smiley haj agha: :D
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: علی گند زدم و نتونستم موشک درست کنم
<dark-sun> jufostnl: eh, chetoor?
<dark-sun> jufostnl: tu bastanesh?
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: آره
<dark-sun> jufostnl: خو اون یکی لینکه که با عکس قشنگ نشون داده بود
<dark-sun> خودم واست کلیپ می‌گیرم با گوشی.
<dark-sun> فقط نونش رو نداریم
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> ایمیلش می‌کنم بهت
<jufostnl> ‏مگه داری ایمیلمو
 * dark-sun just added samira to his blacklist... 
<samira> chera kasi beham javab nemide??
<jufostnl> ‏samira: مگه شما چیزی پرسیدید
<sterNiX> salam samira
<dark-sun> sterNiX: in balad nst win 7 ro shutdown kone!
<dark-sun> :o
 * dark-sun khodaya man ro nejat bede...
<samira> salam
<samira> kasi ba lampp to linux kar karde?
<tayebi> سلام
<tayebi> کسی هست
<Isolated> tayebi, soal dari bepors
<Isolated> tayebi, age kasi balad bashe javab mide
<tayebi> من امروز تازه ابونتو نصب کردم
<tayebi> همه چیز درسته به جز تنظیمات وایر لسش گیجم کرده
<Isolated> tayebi, broadcom dari ?
<tayebi> اره
<tayebi> چه تنظیماتی از اون رو باید مقدار داد
<Isolated> tayebi, oon drivere pishnahadi ro nasb kardi ?
<Isolated> tayebi, tooye Additional Drivers , oon STA ro nasb kardi ?
<tayebi> من توی تنظیماتش میرم درایورش رو شناخته
<Isolated> tayebi, tooye Additional Drivers , oon STA ro nasb kardi ?
<tayebi> این درایو رو از کجا دانلودش کنم
<tayebi> Additional Drivers
<tayebi> ؟
<Isolated> tayebi, age activesh kardii , removesh kon baadesh inaro az software center nasb kon ==> 1- b43-fwcutter  2- firmware-b43-installer ... baadesh restart kon
<tayebi> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<tayebi> موقعه حذف خطا میده
<Isolated> tayebi, chon apt dare kar mikone
<Isolated> dari chizi nasb mikoni ? ya kari ba apt ya software center anjam midi ? tayebi
<tayebi> اره
<Isolated> tayebi, khob waghti tamoom shod karet ba software center in karaeii ro ke goftam anjam bede
<tayebi> این نرم افزارها که دانلود مکنه کجا  میریزه؟
<Isolated> tooye /var
<tayebi> مهندس اسم شما چیه؟
<tayebi> البته اگر دوست دارید بگین؟
<mahdy> Isolated: catcha , catcha  catcha
<Isolated> mahdy, catcha catcha
<Isolated> mahdy, namordimo mohandes shodim :D
<mahdy> Isolated: ایییی خااااااااااک
<Isolated> mahdy, be man che khob , digaran nesbat midan
<mahdy> Isolated: تو با رفتارت باعث شدی ، مقصر خودتی آقا مهندس
<tayebi> من برنامه نویس جاوا هستم .تا حالا با ویندوز کار میکردم.اما امروز دیگه تصمیم گرفتم لینوکس نصب کنم
<Isolated> mahdy, man anti-mohandes hastam , faghat catcha
<tayebi> isolated: jdk deb koja mitonam download konm?
<Isolated> tayebi, openjdk too software center
<tayebi> من میخواستم دانلود کنم بعدا داشته باشم
<Isolated> tayebi, mitooni az in dastoor estefade konii ==> sudo apt-get pkgname --downloadonly ... baadesh .deb ro bet mide
<tayebi> password root default chie?
<Isolated> ino bezan tayebi ==> sudo su -
<Isolated> baadesh bezan passwd root
<Isolated> baadesh ye pass bezar roosh
<tayebi> isolated, command ke bary download gofte bodin ro dobare mifrstin.tnx
<Isolated> tayebi, sudo apt-get install pkgname --downloadonly
<sterNiX> danialbehzadi☣ toam rafti mafia!
<danialbehzadi> sterNiX: این‌جا که خبری نیست :دی
<sterNiX> are danialbehzadi :)
<sterNiX> rasti karamozit chi shod?
<danialbehzadi> هنوز که هیچی
<danialbehzadi> باید کلاسا شروع شه استاد رو پیدا کنم
<sterNiX> shirini yadet nare ha!
<sterNiX> man nemizaram emza konana!
<danialbehzadi> باشه ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-18
<hamedmemar> tor ro chetor tanzim konam ta kar kone
<hamedmemar> tor ro roy ubuntu 11.10 nasb kardam az software center
<amin> hello
<amin> excusem i have a question
<amin> who can help me to find a suitable program for pdf highlighting?
<amin> no answer??
<Sourena> salam be hamegi , mikham terminator ro be Desktop bechasboonam | che kar bas kard ???
<samira> man xampp nasbidam ro linux vali vaghti to shell startesh mikonam mizane: Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.2... XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running. XAMPP: Starting MySQL... XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD... XAMPP for Linux started.      dar halike nemidonam in webservere dge chye.va vaghti ham test mikonam vase nasbesh in erora mizane:    It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is runn
<samira> hala bayad chekar konam?
<samira> ghablesham salam be hamegi
 * dark-sun says bye
<barbapapa> سلام دوستان .بیزحمت یک راهنمای خوب برای نصب میل سرور روی اوبانتو می خواستم .ممکنه لینک بدین؟
<javad74> salam be hame doostan, agha man ba firefox moshkel daram vaghti ye safhe ro baz mikonam faghat english namayesh dade mishe va farsi ha sefidan firefoxam akharin versione az ubuntu 11.10 estefade mikonam
<javad74> kasi rahi soragh nadare???
<javad74> doostani ke jadid oomadin:agha man ba firefox moshkel daram vaghti ye safhe ro baz mikonam faghat english namayesh dade mishe va farsi ha sefidan firefoxam akharin versione az ubuntu 11.10 estefade mikonam
<Sourena> javad74 , sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer ttf-farsiweb
<javad74> farsi web nasb hast roo ubuntu
<javad74> agha kasi midoone chejoori mishe ru ubuntu 11.10 be proxy https connect shod?
<Isolated> javad74☿ tor - tsocks - proxychains
<javad74> tsocks ro az software center download kardam chejoori azash estefade konam?
<Isolated> javad74☿ file tsocks.conf ro bayad config koni
<javad74> az koja? chejoori?
<Isolated> javad74☿ baade inke config kardi , az tooye terminal bezan tsocks esme barname
<javad74> file config ro az koja biaram?
<Isolated> javad74☿ tooye /etc
<Isolated> javad74☿ bezan man tsocks
<javad74> file ro baz karadam
<javad74> alan chi?
<javad74> chia ro bayad edit konam?
<hadi> salam dostan , ye moshkeli daram ki mitone mohabat kone rahnaimein kone?
<Isolated> hadi☿ soaleto bepors kasi balad bashe javab mide
<hadi> man moshkel ba libxss1 daram hichi nemitonam nasb konam hey be in gir mide sudo apt-get update zadam nashod, sudo apt-get install libxss1 zadam nashod
<hadi> man ubuntu ro kenare vista nasb kardam
<hadi> last version hast
<hadi> va mogheye boot mizane ubuntu  and linux 3.0.0-16
<hadi> nemidonam dige che konam
<hadi> skype pidgin
<hadi> hichi nemitonam nasb konam
<Isolated> hadi☿ mirroret moshkel dare fekr konam , libxssl ro dasti nasb kon
<Isolated> hadi☿ ya ba vpn boro & update kon
<hadi> dasti chetori nasb konam man turkey hastam
<hadi> vpn fek nakonam niaz bashe
<Isolated> ahaaa
<Isolated> daghighan che errori mide
<Isolated> mishe begi
<hadi> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package libxss1 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'libxss1' has no installation candidate
<hadi> :-?
<Isolated> hadi☿ dasti nasbesh kon .... boro too site package haye ubuntu & versione makhsoos be khodeto dl kono dasti nasbesh kon
<hadi> mishe link bedin va begin kodom dl konam verison khodamo ham nemidonam
<hadi> :(
<Isolated> waysaaa hadi
<hadi> chashm
<Isolated> hadi☿ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/libssl-dev
<Isolated> hadi☿ https://answers.launchpad.net/nova/+question/177017
<hadi> merci hala az koja bedonam version man kodome ke kodomo dl konam ?
<Isolated> ubuntu 11.10 mage nadari ?
<hadi> fek konam bazam begin check konam bebinam hamone
<Isolated> system monitor ro baz kon neweshte hadi
<Isolated> hadi☿ linke dowom , marboot be moshkelete
<hadi> safe dovom ro zadam dastor hasho bazam moshkel dad :(
<Isolated> dasti az linke awal begiresho nasbesh kon
<hadi> zadam dl shod fast dubel click kardam dare nasb mishe zaheran :-?
<hadi> zadam zad finish dad baz zadam install libxss1 to terminal
<hadi> baz zad
<hadi> E: Package 'libxss1' has no installation candidate
<hadi> kash team viewer ina dasht midadam khodeton mididin kalafe shodam vala :|
<Isolated> hadi☿ team viewer noskheye linuxi dare
<hadi> age nasb shod shoma mitonini biaien pc man ?
<Isolated> hadi☿ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11699528
<hadi> heh :D in male khodame :D
<hadi> En onja zadam
<hadi> bazam be natije naresidam :D
<hadi> agha team nasb shod mitonin baiien to pc man ? :) plz
<Isolated> hadi☿ internete man stable nist
<hadi> :( pas dada che konam ba in libxss1 :( har dastor ke az zehnet begzare zadam nashod ke nashod :(
<Isolated> hadi☿ waysa
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ moshkel chiye?
<hadi> pidgin ham az software archive zadam nasb she ino goft
<sterNiX> libxssl?
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ are
<hadi> are aziz moshkel hamon roz ke bahaton chat kardam
<sterNiX> ye min
<Isolated> hadi☿ nazare man ine ke dasti bayad nasbesh koniii ... .waysaa sterNiX ham nazaresho bede
<hadi> dasti ham zadam bazam ... :( vase hamin goftam ba team yeki biad to pc man :(
<hadi> :-?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezan apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk
<hadi> E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-gtk
<sterNiX> hadi bezan apt-get update
<hadi> chashm
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/vjbfd2Ma
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezan uname -m
<hadi> i686
<sterNiX> aaha
<sterNiX> tp 686 hasti
<sterNiX> on vase 64 bit bood
<hadi> on chiye?
<hadi> tp 686 chiye migin ? :-?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ i686 noe procesore syteteme
<hadi> ahan :-?
<hadi> pas bayad che konim?
<sterNiX> sabr kon yemin
<hadi> chashm
<hadi> :-?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ kodom debian ro dari?
<hadi> hala ono az koja befahmam kodomo daram ya na ?
<sterNiX> Isolated☣
<Isolated> sterNiX☿
<sterNiX> az koja befahme kodom ubuntu ro dare?
<Isolated> system monitor
<Isolated> terminal => gnome-system-monitor
<Isolated> baadesh tabe awal neweshte
<hadi> ** (gnome-system-monitor:4974): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<hadi> badesh ye page bas shod
<hadi> relase 11.19 (oneiric)
<Isolated> 11.10 *
<hadi> kernel linux 30.0-16 generic
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ manam linke downloade pkge oneiric ro besh dadam
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ goftam ke dasti nasb kone
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ man migam in apt-get moshkel dare
<sterNiX> had bezan
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ be nazaram source.listesh moshkel dare
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get check
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get -f install
<hadi> ok
<sterNiX> hadi☣ /etc/apt/sources.list ro beriz to pastebing please
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ mage apt moshkel dashte bashe khodesh nemige ke apt-get -f install ro estefade konid ?
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/xVu0Y635
<hadi> :)
<hadi> on masir ke goftin filesho az koja biaram ?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ /etc/apt/sources.list ro beriz to pastebin please
<hadi> chejori be on masir beram aziz?
<sterNiX> hadi bezan
<sterNiX> apt-get install pastebinit
<hadi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  pastebinit : Depends: python-configobj but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ mishe inkaro kone ??? ==> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list > source.txt
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ na
<sterNiX> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list > source.txt
<Isolated> oh are cat yadam nabood
<Isolated> hadi☿ dastoori ke sterNiX gofto bezan baadesh file txt ro beriz roo pastiebin
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/iTUp9ztZ
<hadi> zadam in shod
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezan
<sterNiX> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ nasb shode ?? be nazaram nasb nashode haaaa
<hadi> are nasb nemishe
<Isolated> hadi☿ sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list > source.txt
<hadi> zadam hichi nashod
<sterNiX> yemin
<sterNiX> hadi☣ onike Isolated gofto bokon
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ bedoone cat ?
<hadi> oni ke gofte bodan ro zadam hichi nashod aslan
<Isolated> hadi☿ sudo  /etc/apt/sources.list > source.txt
<hadi> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Isolated> hadi☿ sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list > source.txt , ino zadi che etefaghi oftad ?
<hadi> na hichi
<Isolated> hadi☿ pwd
<hadi> home / hadi
<Isolated> hadi☿ boro be hamin address file source.txt ro bezar too pastiebin
<hadi> chejori beram to on adress ? mese windows nis ke beram to driver chetori beram :)
<hadi> hoom ? :)
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezan less ~/source.txt
<hamedmemar> tor ro az makhzan nasb kardam ama kar nemikone ubuntu 11.10 daram ??
<sterNiX> hadi☣ sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣  sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/0kxQMtBT
<sterNiX> Isolated☣
<Isolated> sterNiX☿
<sterNiX> bebin ^
<Isolated> didam
<sterNiX> nazaret chiye Isolated ?
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ harchi repo boode uncomment karde ...
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ dorostesh mikoni berizi to pastebin dobare?!
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: to terminal zadam done shod ama hanoz baz mikonam vasl nemishe
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ be nazaret file libxssl ro ba dpkg nasb kone faydeii dare ?
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ ye addon dare vase ff on begir
<Isolated> manual *
<sterNiX> na Isolated
<sterNiX> baeed bedonam
<sterNiX> chon ke dep haye dige dare
<sterNiX> ino sources ro bayd doorst kar
<Isolated> deaparo dasht , age nadasht ke apt besh migoft , doroste ?
<Isolated> dep*
<hamedmemar> vidalia ro az makhzan gereftam add on nadare ????
<sterNiX> vidaliaro baz kon kho
<hamedmemar> khob bazeh error mide
<sterNiX> chi mige?
<hadi> manam hastama :(
<Isolated> hadi☿ oon file libxssl ro ke dl kardi ro ba dpkg -i nasbesh kon
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: Feb 19 03:06:23.634 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<hamedmemar> Feb 19 03:06:23.634 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<hadi> dastoresho migin chetori bezanam?
<Isolated> hadi☿ file ro koja gozoshti ?
<hadi> to downloads hast
<hadi> libcrypto1.0.0-udeb_1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.2_i386.udeb
<hadi> be in esm
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ udeb chie ?
<hadi> pasvandeshe :-?
<Isolated> hadi☿ libxssl ro chera nagereftii
<Isolated> hadi☿ in yeki az dependency hashe
<hadi> khob natostam peydash konam ino zadam dl nemidonam kodom bod vala :(
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ nemidonam cheshe?:/
<Isolated> hadi☿ boro be hamoon linki ke bet dadam , libxssl ro dl kon
<hadi> akhe nemidonam kodomo bezanam dl
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ to libxssl ro dari roo systemet ?
<hamedmemar> sterNiX:  man faghat vidalia ro az software center nasb kardam bad ejra ama vasl nemishe ??
<sterNiX> nemidonam
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ nemidonam alan, felan srry
<hamedmemar> sterNiX:  ok mr30
<sterNiX> khabam miyad hamedmemar alan havasam nist
<hamedmemar> ok :) moshkeli nist man saboram mr30
<sterNiX> brb felan, shayadam khabidam
<hadi> :) man chi ? :)
<sterNiX> hadi☣ zadi apt-get update?! chizi behet nadad?
<hadi> zadam na nadad :)
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ ghable inke berii be in negah mikoni
<Isolated> http://pastebin.com/qxENCp9w
<Isolated> hadi☿ in source.listo copy kon tooye sourc.liste khodet
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ eshkal dare
<hadi> chetori aziz ?
<sterNiX> 2ta duplicate dare
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ ## ?
<Isolated> hadi☿ w8 sorry
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ 32 33 ba 41-42 yekian
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ src haro ham uncomment konam ?
<Isolated> oh waysaa
<Isolated> gereftam
<hadi> :)
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ uncommentia dorost boodan ?
<sterNiX> Isolated☣ multiverse chiye
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ be in negah kardam UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Isolated> ## team
<sterNiX> ok
<sterNiX> are doroste
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ merciii
<Isolated> hadi☿ http://pastebin.com/ArmTjN6E
<hadi> khob janam
<Isolated> ino jaygozine source.list khodet kon baadesh bezan sudo apt-get update
<hadi> chetori jaygozin konam?
<Isolated> hadi☿ inaro copy kon baadesh ba root boro be /etc/apt/sourc.list bazesh kon baadesh pastesh kon hamasho bbaadesh save
<hadi> bash: /etc/apt/sourc.list: No such file or directory
<hadi> dastore kamelesho migin ?
<sterNiX> hadi ino bezan
<Isolated> sudo natilus ... baadesh boro be /etc/apt/sourc.list
<hadi> sudo: natilus: command not found
<hadi> :D dastani shode bekhoda
<Isolated> hadi☿ sudo nautilus
<hadi> ye errori dad bad desktop ro avord :-?
<sterNiX> hadi bezan sudo cp /etc/apt/sourc.list /etc/apt/sourc.list~
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-19
<hadi> cp: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sourc.list': No such file or directory
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezann file /etc/apt/sourc.list
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/jG8zSLVC
<Isolated> hadi☿ source.list *
<sterNiX> hadi☣ sorry eshtebahaz mn bood
<Isolated> hadi☿ tooye dastoor ye e kam hast
<hadi> bazam hamono dad
<Isolated> hadi☿ sudo cp /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/source.list~
<hadi> haji bazam hamon
<hadi> FUCK in dige che maskhare bazi hast in ubuntu dar miare akhe
<sterNiX> hadi☣
<sterNiX> farda biya
<sterNiX> teamvier ro begi nasb kon
<sterNiX> az inja vasat dorstesh konam
<hadi> daram team ro
<hadi> user pass bedam team ro ?
<sterNiX> hadi☣ alan na
<sterNiX> khabam miyad kheili
<hadi> :( bashe
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ shabet bekheyr
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: faghat hamin 1 lahze
<sterNiX> shabet khosh Isolated
<sterNiX> hamedmemar☣ jun?
<hamedmemar> sterNiX: tanzime ip tor to fire fox chie
<sterNiX> 127.0.0.1 port 9999 engar
<hamedmemar> 127.0.0.1 :8118 ?
<hamedmemar> mr30000000000000
<hadi> agha ye soal
<sterNiX> 9050
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ fekr konam 9108 ya 9105 bood :-/
<Isolated> are 9050
<hadi> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied in chetori acceess bedam ?
<hamedmemar> shabeton khosh linuxton pabarja
<Isolated> hadi☿ goftam ke ba root bayad beri
<sterNiX> hadi☣ ba sudo
<hadi> ba su root raftam dige
<hamedmemar> :-[
<hadi> ba su root raftam to terminal khob :(
<sterNiX> hadi☣ bezar farda alan gijam
<hadi> :D ok
<Isolated> sterNiX☿ boro bekhaaab , shabet bekheyr , khoob bekhabi
<sterNiX> shab khosh Isolated
<Isolated> hadi☿ bebin yeki yeki karaeii ke migam ro anjam bede bashe !!!!
<hamedmemar> hich kodaom dorost nabod!!!
<hadi> chASHM
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ 9050
<Isolated> hadi☿ awal terminalo baz kon baadesh bezan su baadesh password ro bede
<Isolated> hadi☿ ok ?
<hadi> su: Authentication failure
<Isolated> hadi☿ ino bezan ... sudo su -
<hadi> ok
<hadi> khob
<Isolated> hadi☿ aalaan ba root hasti , doroste ?
<hadi> bale ba su root
<Isolated> hadi☿ halaaa bezan nautilus
<hadi> khob baz shod panjare
<hamedmemar> Isolated:  azizam ino mige :It appears you have configured your web browser to use Tor as an HTTP proxy. This is not correct: Tor is a SOCKS proxy, not an HTTP proxy. Please configure your client accordingly.
<hamedmemar> Isolated: ozr mikham bad moghe miporsam
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ sorry , ye lahze
<Isolated> hadi☿ ye kari kon , ino too terminal bezan ... hamoon root ke raftii ... gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Isolated> hadi☿ har moghe text editor baz shod begoo
<hadi> baz shod
<Isolated> hadi☿ text editor baz shod , dorsote ?
<hadi> bale azizam
<Isolated> hadi☿ toosh koli newehste mibini , doroste ???
<Isolated> mesle hamoni ke gozoshtii too pastebin
<Isolated> are ?
<hadi> na khaliye
<hadi> khaliye khaliye
<Isolated> hadi☿ sorry ye harf kam gozoshtam ... text editor ro beband , ino bezan too hamoon root ...  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Isolated> hadi☿ s * nazashte boodam
<hadi> ahan alan baz shod koli neveshte toshe
<Isolated> hadi☿ khob halaa in linko baz kon => http://pastebin.com/ArmTjN6E
<Isolated> baadesh az hamash ye copy begir
<hadi> copy kardam onja hamaro delet konam paste konam save konam ?
<Isolated> hadi☿ are
<hadi> ok hala update bezanam?
<Isolated> hadi☿ are
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ ff ro roo halate socks bezar na HTTP
<hadi> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Isolated> hadi☿ in warninnge
<hadi> pas che konim ? :-?
<Isolated> hadi☿ mage update nakard ?
<hadi> kard vali inja error dad
<hadi> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Isolated> hadi☿ waysa duplacate darii , alan bet migam
<Isolated> waysaaa
<hadi> bashe
<hamedmemar> Isolated: doret begardam mr30 azizam : man taze karam bebakhsh : dorost shod :-*
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ khahesh mikonam
<Isolated> hamedmemar☿ khosh'halam ke toonestam komaki karde basham
<Isolated> hadi☿ update kard ?? motmaeni ke update shod ?
<hadi> w8 pastebin  bedam
<hadi> http://pastebin.com/VwNCTv9Y
<hadi> bia
<Isolated> hadi☿ ok halaaa dastoore nasbe libxssl ro bede
<hadi> bashe
<hadi> bazam hamon asho hamon kase :|
<hadi> agha man in laptop ro 2 tike konam az vasat aslan rahat shim? :|
<Isolated> waysaaa
<Isolated> hadi☿ 32 bit ?
<hadi> fek konam
<hadi> az koja bedonam 32 hast ya 64?
<Isolated> hadi☿ http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libxss1/download
<hadi_> sry dada
<hadi_> kodomo bezanam dl ?
<Isolated> hadi_☿ http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/libx/libxss/libxss1_1.2.1-2_i386.deb
<hadi_> ok alan dl shod to downloads chetori nasbesh konam ?
<Isolated> hadi_☿ halaaa terminalo baz kon , bezan cd /home/hadi/Downloads
<Isolated> hadi_☿ chikar kardi ?
<hadi> aziz net ghat shod
<hadi> on file dl shod to downloads
<hadi> chetori nasbesh konam?
<Isolated> hadi☿ halaaa terminalo baz kon , bezan cd /home/hadi/Downloads
<hadi> zadam
<Isolated> baadesh bezan sudo dpkg -i libxss1_1.2.1-2_i386.deb
<hadi> ok shod
<Isolated> hadi☿ halaaa bebin mitooni pidgin nasb koni
<hadi> pidgin na
<hadi> vali skype zadam
<hadi> dare dl mikone
<Isolated> hadi☿ ok pas dorost shod
<Isolated> hadi☿ alaan mitooni source listo edit koni
<hadi> chejori yani?
<Isolated> waysaaa
<Isolated> skype ro gereft ?
<hadi> are nasb shod zadam baz ham shod
<Isolated> hadi☿ khob moshkelet hal shod :)
<hadi> E: Package 'pidgin' has no installation candidate
<hadi> pas in chi mige? :D
<Isolated> hadi update kon awal baadesh bezan
<hadi> chashm
<hadi> nashod baz :P
<Isolated> software centereto baz kono pidgin ro search kon
<hadi> az hamonja nasb kardam erroresh ine
<hadi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  pidgin-otr: Depends: libotr2 (>= 3.2.0) but it is not going to be installed             Depends: pidgin (< 1:3.0) but it is not going to be installed             Depends: pidgin (>= 1:2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<Isolated> hadi☿ source.listet az awal moshkel dasht waysaaaa ye lahze
<hadi> chahsm
<Isolated> hadi☿ yadete sources.list ro chejoori copy / past kardi ?
<hadi> are vali dastoresh ke beram bazesh konam yadam nis chon DC shodam hamash parid
<Isolated> ok hadi , ye terminal baz kon
<hadi> baze
<Isolated> baadesh bezan sudo su -
<hadi> zadam
<Isolated> baadesh bezan gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , baadesh in linko bebin http://pastebin.com/9jMJ3d9m copy/past kon baadesh update
<hadi> ok kardam hamontori ke gofti
<hadi> vali
<hadi> bade update
<hadi> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Isolated> waysa hadi
<hadi> chashm
<hadi> dada man daraam mimiram az bikhabi :(
<Isolated> hadi☿ boro bekhaaab
<hadi> farda yadet mimone biam baz edaame bedim? :(
<Isolated> hadi☿ are yadam hast
<hadi> merci babate zahmati ke keshidi merci az tahamolet
<Isolated> hadi☿ kari nakardam :) khosh'halam ke hadeaghal nesfe moshkelet hal shod
<hadi> merci azizam felan shabet khosho por setare
<Isolated> hadi☿ shab khosh
<mahdy> من یه دامنه به شکل example.com دارم میخوام BIND9 رو برای ns1.example.com تنظیم کنم . سرور دبیان پایداره و تنظیمات مربوط به glue record رو هم روی دامنه انجام دادم کسی میتونه یه راهنمایی کوچیک بکنه ؟
<btral> salam
<btral> ye soal?
<btral> age moghe download, ye proxy bein e rah bashe nemishoe on download ro pause kard>
<btral> ?
<mahdy> btral: بستگی به پروکسیش داره
<mahdy> btral: معمولا میشه
<btral> http proxy hast
<btral> ke faghat chand ta ip ro mitone bypass kone
<btral> ke manam ip ro bara bypass tayin nakardam
<btral> vaghti proxy off mishe downloadam ro mishe pause kard
<btral> ama vaghti on has pause disable mishe
<mahdy> btral: بستگی به اون هاستی که فایل رو هاست کرده هم داره البته این مساله
 * Isolated brb
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-11
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ye soal daram
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, injai?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo, janam
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, hichi saolamo porsidam!:D
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, soalam in bood ke injaie ya na hamin!:D
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo, :D
<aaaaa> salam
<aaaaa> kasi has?
<aaaaa> جواب بده
<aaaaa> ؟
<totimkopf> na
<aaaaa> :D
<aaaaa> e
<aaaaa> vali man soal daram
<aaaaa> :-?
<lxsameer> soaleto bepors
<aaaaa> man alan windows daram,mikham ye meghdary az hardam ro
<aaaaa> bbezaram vase ubonu che konam?
<aaaaa> ye barname parti shen bandi mikham behem mo arefi konid
<lxsameer> aaaaa, rahe aval search kardane rahe dovom inke ba partition magic i chizi khali kon
<aaaaa> mamnun vali tu anjoman e inja chizi
<aaaaa> vase partishen nayaftam
<aaaaa> :(
<lxsameer> mage vase windows nemikhay
<aaaaa> are
<lxsameer> partition magic
<aaaaa> mamnun
<aaaaa> ye soal dg beporsam,ba ejazatun
<aaaaa> tu ubuntu vase nasbe jdk
<aaaaa> iran tARHIME?
<aaaaa> messe windows ya na azade?
<lxsameer> az tu repository mituni openjdk nasb koni
<taze> salam
<taze> dustan man ye soal daram
<taze> yani soal nis moshkel e
<taze> kasi has?
<taze> ?
<taze> الو
<taze> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<taze> من به کمکتون احتیاج مبرم دارم
<taze> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<elisa87> Hi do you know why I am receiving the following error? /cuda# sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<elisa87> No protocol specified
<elisa87> No protocol specified
<elisa87> Cannot open display:
<elisa87> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<elisa87> ** (gedit:16712): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=dde955f0448b5cd8c9acf42a00000581 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: No protocol specified\nNo protocol specified\nAutolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<autorUn> salam
<autorUn> kasi hast?
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> autorUn: bali, salam
<narbeh> !
<narbeh> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<autorUn> salam narbeh
<narbeh> salam autorUn
<autorUn> soal nadashtam vala
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> aha
<narbeh> :d
<autorUn> umadam bebinam chejorias !
<autorUn> :d
<narbeh> autorUn: injoorias
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> Shoma nazere anjoman hastin
<autorUn> doroste?
<autorUn> raftin?
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> autorUn: bali
<autorUn> Kheili bae'ese khoshvaghtie
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> autorUn: :D chie mage
<autorUn> shakhse mohemi hastin
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> autorUn: vay :D
<autorUn> mitonam emaileton ru dashte basham?
<autorUn> :D
<narbeh> autorUn: hame ja hast
<narbeh> autorUn: narbeh.ir
<autorUn> tnx
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> rasti
<autorUn> inja kasi az trisquel estefade karde?
<narbeh> nemidonam
<autorUn> tnx
<autorUn> :D
<AnyThingYouThink> salam , daram fedora nasb mikonam vali moghe partition bandi ghati mikone kasi hast komak kone
<AnyThingYouThink> ?
<AnyThingYouThink> kasi nist ?
<AnyThingYouThink> alllooooooo
<msm1365> سلام دوستان
<msm1365> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<AnyThingYouThink> peyda kardi ke inja kasi javab bede mari ham khabar kon
<msm1365> خوبه یه صدایی اومد
<msm1365> جای امیدواریه
<msm1365> من چند تا سوال در مورد لینوکس دارم
<AnyThingYouThink> akhe khode manam soal dashtam omadam inja , hala to chera omadi ?
<AnyThingYouThink> bepors agar bedonam javab midam
<msm1365> یکی اینکه وقتی نسخه جدید توزیه میاد
<msm1365> آپدیت میشه
<msm1365> یا باید جدیدشو نصب کنی؟
<AnyThingYouThink> age bekhay mituni dobare download o nasb koni , vali mamolan az Upgrade estefade mikonan\
<msm1365> یعد این سایت های اصلی توزیع
<msm1365> مثل ردهت
<AnyThingYouThink> ke khodesh be version jadid upgrade mishe o hame chiz auto anjam mishe
<msm1365> اوبونتو
<msm1365> پول میگیرن که
<msm1365> داستانش چیه؟
<AnyThingYouThink> yani chi ?
<AnyThingYouThink> pooooolllllll baraye chi ?
<msm1365> بخای دانبود کنی
<msm1365> باید پویا بدی
<msm1365> پول باید بدی
<AnyThingYouThink> na baw in OS ha hamashon FreeSoftware hastan
<msm1365> مثلا ردهت پول مگیره
<msm1365> باور کن
<msm1365> خودم دیدم
<AnyThingYouThink> oon bahsesh jodast
<msm1365> چه جدایی؟
<AnyThingYouThink> on version Enterprize o az in bahsast
<msm1365> اوکی
<AnyThingYouThink> avazesh Fedora Jameye mehvare
<msm1365> شما خودت چی داری؟
<AnyThingYouThink> az nazar ghavanin GNU forosh ye barname Azad hich moshkeli nadare
<AnyThingYouThink> man hame chizo test kardam
<msm1365> به نظرت چه دلیلی داره از ویندوز بیام لینوکس؟
<msm1365> چه مزایایی داره؟
<AnyThingYouThink> alanam mikham bargardam be aval o Fedora ro nasb konam vali roye partition moshkel peyda kardam nmidunam chi shode ghati karde fekr konam chon bad partition bandi kardam injoori shode
<AnyThingYouThink> kheyli dalayel
<AnyThingYouThink> mazaya kheyli ziya
<AnyThingYouThink> aval bego reshtat chiye ? shayad behtar betoonam komak konam
<msm1365> من راننده ام
<AnyThingYouThink> khob pas intori behtare beporsam chon karbar Windows ham hasti in soal ro aval agar dorost javab bedi khodet ham motevajeh mishi
<AnyThingYouThink> az systemet baraye che karhaeii estefade mikoni ?
<msm1365> فعلا که کارای ساده
<msm1365> اما سیستم قوی میخام بگیرم
<AnyThingYouThink> che hadaf haeii dari ? be chi alaghe dari ?
<msm1365> ویرایش فیلم
<msm1365> گیم
<msm1365> فتوشاپ
<msm1365> ببین من بیشتر به خاطر نرم افزار رایگان میخام نصب کنم
<msm1365> خسته شدم بس که دنبال کرک و سریال گشتم
<AnyThingYouThink> khob bbin in dalayel kamelan manteghi hast vase hamin aval bayad bbini mituni sharayet ro avaz koni ?! , yani chi yani mituni be jaye photoshop az Gimp estefade koni vali khob in taghirat ro mituni ghabool koni
<AnyThingYouThink> toye hamoon Windows ham mituni bejaye PS az Gimp estefade koni farghi nadare
<msm1365> یعنی نرم افزارهای متن آزاد برای ویندوز هم جواب میده؟
<AnyThingYouThink> baraye Game ham inja hanooz mesle Windows ziyad shologh nist o tazegi ha dare dor migire
<AnyThingYouThink> bale
<msm1365> جالب
<msm1365> نمیدونستم
<AnyThingYouThink> barname Azad hast + OpenSource banabarin dalili nadare ke agar shoma bekhay natoni roye WIndows azash estefade koni vali in ro ham dar nazar begir
<AnyThingYouThink> agar faghat baraye Raygan boodan hast ke toye WIndows barname haye Freeware kheyli ham ziyad hastan vali
<AnyThingYouThink> barname haye Azad ke beheshoon migan FREE SOFTWARE ( na be oon mani majani manzoor azad hastesh ) toye hame OS ha dide mishan vali toye GNU/LINUX  rayej tar hastan
<AnyThingYouThink> chon paye OS GNU/Linux khodesh ham Azad hast
<msm1365> ولی خوب برام سواله آنتی ویروس مجانی چه طور میتونه کارایی آنتی ویروس پولی رو داشته باشه
<msm1365> یعنی یه عده آدم بیکار میان برا رضای خدا
<AnyThingYouThink> hala oon bahs ha ke opensource ba freesoftware fargh dare ro felan bikhiyal badan vaght dari baraye khondan dalayeleshoon
<AnyThingYouThink> are oon ede adam bikar nistan azad kar hastan bishtar vaght ha man o shoma bekhater kari ke ona kardan beheshoon komak mikonim
<msm1365> چه کمکی؟
<AnyThingYouThink> avazesh etminan darim + majani boodan dalil azad boodan nist , azad boodan ham dalil majani boodan nist
<AnyThingYouThink> masalan man agar ye moshkeli to barname peyda konam beheshon migam ta ono raf konan , man to toseo pishraft barname bahashoon hamkari mikonam , va hatta man hazeram beheshoon komak mali ham konam
<msm1365> من یه موقعی اون قدیما
<msm1365> ردهت داشتم
<msm1365> محیطش خیلی سریع و جذاب بود
<AnyThingYouThink> avazesh ye barname azad be vojod miyad ke az hame nazar khobe , amniyat dare , sar khod kari nmikone ( toye windows ma ke nmidonim che kar dare mikonan barname ha kasi ham joz tose dahandashoon khabar nadare ) vali inja hame chiz ro ham khode shoma ham kheyli az hacker ha o barname nevis haye kheyli herfeeii check mikonan ta moshkeli vojod nadashte bashe
<AnyThingYouThink> are alan kheyli taghirat bishtar dashte manam oon ghadima ba RedHat o Fedora kar mikardam vali badesh raftam UBUNTU o alan dobare mikham beram Fedora
<msm1365> پس فدورا رو بیشتر میپسندی
<msm1365> حالا مثلا من یه گیم بخرم
<msm1365> روی لینوکس اجرا میشه؟
<AnyThingYouThink> man be dalayeli omadam ta hamin dirooz OpenSuse dashtam kar mikardam vali chon az aval Az Gnome khosham miumad daram bar migardam be Fedora vali UBUNTU ham khobe agar oon Bug Reportesh bezare :D
<AnyThingYouThink> khob in ye ghalam ro chon khode manam paye har chi bazi hastam khode moni begam 50 , 50 hastesh yani chi ? yani agar bekhay mituni barname Wine ( ye narmafzar hast toye Gnu/Linux ke kheyli rahat az toye app manager nasb mikoni ) nasb koni o bishtar bazi ha va barname haye Windows ro mituni ba in barname toye mohit Gnu/Linux ejra koni
<AnyThingYouThink> albate be tazegi ham Valve Steam ro baraye Ubuntu port karde o mituni ono besorat rasmi nasb koni to ubuntu o azash estefade koni
<AnyThingYouThink> bazi az bazi ha ham kollan version Gnu/linux daran
<msm1365> بعد این فرمت ان تی اف اس ویندوز
<msm1365> توی لینوکس شناخته میشه
<msm1365> یعنی درایوهای ویندوز رو میشناسه
<AnyThingYouThink> are to Gnu/Linux hame Format ha shenakhte mishe bedone moshkel , vali to windows dar halat adi shenakhte nmishe ke ba nasb linuxreader mishe hallesh kard
<msm1365> خوبه
<AnyThingYouThink> bbin dostane migam windows yani dorogh yani ye omr saret ro koni zir barf o khodet ham nakhay bedoni dorovaret che khabare
<msm1365> یه خورده واضح تر بگو
<msm1365> یه مثال عینی رت
<AnyThingYouThink> aslan ham in jomle ke gnu/linux ro faghat afrad kheyli herfeii kar mikonan o bayad hamash code nevisi koni o in chiza ro bavar nakon
<AnyThingYouThink> masalan :
<pouyana> ba bah daavat be dine mobine linux dare anjam mishe :D
<AnyThingYouThink> :))))))))))))
<msm1365> دقیقا
<msm1365> الان میخاد منو خ کنه
<pouyana> khube ke
<AnyThingYouThink> bbin to aslan nmiduni dari che kar mikoni to windows faghat mige click kon bedone inke bege chera vali inja agar khasti mitoni dalilesh ro peyda koni
<AnyThingYouThink> to windows nmikhan to yad begiri
<AnyThingYouThink> nmikhan to khodet pishraft koni mikhan to faghat masraf koni
<msm1365> مثلا یکی از کارهایی که شما انجام دادی چیه
<msm1365> یه تغییر مهم
<pouyana> http://www.cae.wisc.edu/whyuselinux
<AnyThingYouThink> ye jomleeii hast ke mige agar khar bashi savaret mishan agar gav bashi midushanet faghat az fahmidanet mitarsand hamine
<pouyana> agha ino bekhun khube
<AnyThingYouThink> ye taghiir na kheyli ziyad
<AnyThingYouThink> man be onvane kasi ke barname nevisi mikard eteraf mikonam ba tavajo be reshte tahsilin fargh beyne Compiler o IDE ro nmidonestam
<AnyThingYouThink> man nmiduneshtam chera bayad toye Console Code zad
<AnyThingYouThink> hame chiiz ro ba did Visoual mididam ke bayad click koni ta badesh code bezani
<AnyThingYouThink> khob man hatta nmidunestam UI ba Code aslan yeki nistan o 2 ta chiz joda hastan
<msm1365> خوب خیلیا هم نمیدونن رجیستری چیه
<msm1365> بعضیا هم میدونن
<pouyana> faghat ozr mikham ke vasat bahs miam, Linux oon moghe man iran boodam koli zendegimo jolo bord tonestam bedoone FilT be internet azad dastrasi dashte basham koli, savade shabake kasb kardam va inke chejoori mishe in system mozakhraf internet irano door zad. hamasham sare in bood ke mishod ghashang did network chjoori kar mikone
<AnyThingYouThink> vali in ke Windows nmikhad to bedooni hamoon registry chetori kar mikone o vaghean chi hast shakki nist onaeii ham ke migan baladan hanooz nmidonan che kolahii rafte sareshoon
<msm1365> واقعا میشه بدون وی پی ان رفت تو سایت فیلتر شده؟
<pouyana> faghat vpn nist ke az in ||| iran migzare
<pouyana> :D
<pouyana> migam Linux base hamin chiza khube, mishe bahash har kar bekhay bokoni
<msm1365> یه خورده توضیح بده
<AnyThingYouThink> pouyana , dastet dard nakone bazam dalayel biyar chon man nmidunam chetor bayad tozih bedam bezar dostemoon vaghean haghighat ro behtar dark kone
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: bashe
<msm1365> یعنی میشه ما خیلی شیک و تمیز بریم فیس بوک
<pouyana> Shoma Bayad ye Tunnel amn ijad koni be serveri ke filter nist
<pouyana> in tunnel mitoone vpn bashe
<pouyana> mitoone tor bashe
<pouyana> mitoone Squid bashe + SSLwrap
<pouyana> in chiza ro kheili rahat tar az windows mishe ro linux piade kard
<pouyana> hala be joz in bahsa
<pouyana> linux package manager dare
<pouyana> chizi ke windows 8 mikhad ba app masalan behesh berese (too Khab)
<msm1365> چیکارا میکنه این پکیج منیجر
<AnyThingYouThink> bbin ye chiz dige man alan midunam code zadan ba .net yani mahdodiyat alan mitunam ba python ya har zabani ke cross hast code bezanam bedone moshkel roye har chizi bala biyad , man to kar Graphic boodam bishtar az 5 saal ba 3dmax kar kardam alan hodoode 1 sali mishe ke ba Blender kar mikonam kheyli bishtar az oon 5 salli ke omram ro hadar dadam yad gereftam o hozore jame karbari o tosse ono mitunam hes konam
<pouyana> ba package manager kheili rahat mishe har narmafazari ro nasb kard bedoone virus/code mokhareb va ghayere
<pouyana> choon ro server haye Distro Linux morede nazar maaroof be (Repo)
<pouyana> gharar daranad
<pouyana> update kardan dar linux kheili rahat tare
<msm1365> خوب فیلتر رو نگفتی آخرش
<pouyana> jash inja nist :D
<msm1365> زکی
<pouyana> basat private link midam
<pouyana> zeki ham be gole root :D
<msm1365> بده
<AnyThingYouThink> baw man bavar kon oon Win8 ro nmidonam be chish minazan ?! tamam tarh haro dozdi karde o ye 4 ta zalanbo zimbo zade to goshesh hame daran khodeshono jeeer midan ke windows jadid hala migam begin chi jadid dare ghabeliyatesh chiye migan safhe lamsi dare metro dare az lamsi behtar poshtibani mikone ?! yani eyyn belanesbat khaar to gel mimonan
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: man migam ta 10 sal dige microsoft khudesh linux mide birooon migi na negah kon :D
<AnyThingYouThink> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/06/microsoft-considering-a-linux-version-of-office-in-2014/
<AnyThingYouThink> bbin bahal tarin chizi ke man toye arch linux didam miduni chi bood toye internet charkh zadan to mohit console (terminal) bedone nasb X11 ya har chize digeii
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: lynx
<AnyThingYouThink> pouyana , jaleb boood >:))))
<msm1365> من برم این مطلب رو بخونم
<msm1365> ببینم داستانش چیه
<AnyThingYouThink> pouyana , vaghean man to windows hichi nmidonestam az vaghti kamelan koch kardam daram hasrat mikhoram ke bbin toro khoda hame ina daran alan to GNU/Linux zendegi mikonan ma ye omr khodemono gol mizadim
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: vala man ghablesh nemidoonestam ham chin chizi hast, rafighae nabab maro be Gnu/Linux ashna kard.
<AnyThingYouThink> be ostadam migam ostad Drupal ke az nazar amniyati kheyli behtare , mige na oon khob nist chon ba PHP hast khob nist .netNuke khobe ke ba ASP hast man yani (loooooool!!!!!!!!!!!)
<AnyThingYouThink> pouyana , rasti kojaeii to alan ?
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: belade kofr
<AnyThingYouThink> pouyana, kodom dahatesh ? :D
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: almanam
<AnyThingYouThink> hey jaye ma ham zendegi kon :D , agha bbin chand ta soal azat daram , chetori tonesti master ya visa begiri ?
<pouyana> AnyThingYouThink: na man bachelor mikhinuam inja
<ars_> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-12
<aybaw> salam , chetori toye fedora keys ro nasb mikonan ?
<lxsameer> aybaw, chio nasb koni
<aybaw> baraye nasb codec o in harfa rafram ta repo ro install konam khodesh keys ro nagereft hala mikham khodam keys ro nasb konam , zaheran ye bug hastesh beram aval update konam shayad dorost shod ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-13
<mostafa> سلام کسی هست؟
<salmaan> سلام دوستان
<adel> slam
<adel> khabin doostan?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-14
<Ghanbari> Mr. 'lxsameer', mitonam ye soal azaton beporsam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, befarma
<Ghanbari> salam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, salam
<Ghanbari> aya niyaz be partition boot baraye ubuntu, vaghti ke mikhahim bahd az windows 8 nasbesh konim, hast
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, /boot ye chize optional e
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vase desktop ziad estefade nemishe
<Ghanbari> agar nazaram, va ye zamani grub kharab beshe, mitonam 2bare dorostedh konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, are moshgeli nakhahi dasht
<Ghanbari> partition swap chi?,( 2 gig ram daram ro system)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, karet chie ?
<Ghanbari> man barnamenevisiye web mikonam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ba chi ?
<Ghanbari> hamash ye apache va php va mysql-server run hast ro system
<Ghanbari> ba php
<Ghanbari> chon alan swap ro nadaram, va ye joraii fekr mikonam system nesbat be ghabl bad kar mikone
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, 2 gig mitune kefayad kone, ama age fekr mikoni IDE o in jur chizaye sangini dari 4gig bezar
<Ghanbari> pas kolan swap ro besazam, chon alan bayad partition ha ro bayad tagir bedam
<Ghanbari> agha kheyli mamnoon
<Ghanbari> rasti ye soal doge
<lxsameer> befarma
<Ghanbari> agar swap logic bashe moshkel ke nadare
<Ghanbari> ?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, please tu jomlehat highlight kon
<lxsameer> na moshgeli nist
<Ghanbari> chetori bayad highlight konam, yad nadaram?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, nickname e mano tu jomlat biar
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> mamnoon
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khahesh
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, btw chera php
<Ghanbari> motevajeh nashodam?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> motevajeh manzoreton nashodam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, manzuram inke chera php kar mikoni ?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> chon behtarin hastesh, va kolan barname nevisiye web ro bishtar az application dost daram
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> reshteye daneshgahim, narm afzar hast
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> shoma behtar az php soragh dari? ;)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hmmmmmmm
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, php ke behtarin nist
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vali az man mishnavi php dige dorash tamum e
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> az che lahazi?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, kolan che nokteye mosbati tu php mibini ? ( ghasdam komake na jebhe giri )
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> alan dari php ro ba chi moghayese mikoni?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ba hichi, mikham bedunam shoma chi tu php didi ke alan dari azash estefade mikoni
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> tahrif az khodam nabashe, ama alan daram ro ye cms tejari kar mikonam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob, kheyli alie, hala che chizai ro dar more php dust dari
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> avalin chiz, open source va hajme code hayii ke mitonam bekhonam va yad begiram va azashon to proje haye khodam estefade konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob dige chi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>  man hamin alan to proje ye khodam az 'smarty' & 'html_purifier' & 'tiny mce' estefade mikonam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> man agar mikhastam ke hamin 3 ta ro faghat khodam benvisam, 6 mah tol mikeshid
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob kheyli khube, dige che dalayeli hast?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> va kheyli az ketab khone haye free ke baese bartari ye php nesbat be baghiye mishe
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> va az hame mohemtar, vojode framework haye ghodratmnd va free hamchon
<Ghanbari> zend, ci, cake, drupal va symphony
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> va .....
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob hame ina dorost
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> rastesh aln chizi be zehnam nemirese, ama agar soal koni mitonam javab bedam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hala man ye seri mataleb behet migam ke faghat ghasdam rahnamaie hamin
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>, baz ham mamnoon
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> befarmaid
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, man nazdike 6 sal php kar kardam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> woow
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, faghat jahate etela ( az tarif az khod badam miad) 2 sal ham tadrisesh mikardam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> eyjan, ye ostade top gir avordam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ama php zabane be dard bokhori nist
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, kheyi madude va structure esh jaleb nist o dasto pa gire
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, performance e paini nesbat be zabun haye modern dare
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, mahiyate style e codesh kasife
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vase hamin 5 6 sale ke dige usesh nemikonam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> shoma chi ro bejash pishnahad mikoni?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vase hamin pishnahad mikonam ye negahi be python ya ruby bendazi hatman
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> hatman, ama ye soal
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, janam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> web server haye iran azashon poshtibani mikonand
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, uno nemidunam, man hamishe vase khodam server daram, chon besarfe tare
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> chon man hmin proje ro aval ba php 5.3 shoroh kardam, aama chon hanoz koli az web server haye irani az php 5.2 estefade mikonand, majbor shodam kodam ro downgrade konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, age karet web e ye server begir hatman
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ta az in moshgelat nadashte bashi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> python va ruby, mesle java shey gerah hastand ya na?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> taze darim ba yeki az dostan sherkat mizanim
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> agar karemon begire, hatman mizanam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> man mikhastam, akharaye tabeston ye cms free bedam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, python va ruby jofteshun kheyli khuban
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, python sari e , syntax esh alie o sadast , tamize dar eyne sadegi fogholade ghodrat mande
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ba php, ama aval bayad beram dar morede python va ruby tahghigh konam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, lib haye ghodrat mandi dare
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, lib haye c ham poshtibani mikone va ,,,,,
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ruby ye zabune kheyli jalebe ba baghie ya jurai fargh dare, sarie
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> bayad ye negahi behesh bendazam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> faghat ye soal
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, oop ro jaleb piade karde va ...
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> niyaz be IDE khasi darn, ya na?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ba hamin eclipse va netbeans, mishe kar kard?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ba hamuna ham mishe kar kard
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ye soale shaksi, shoma chand saleton hast, vaghean be ostadi ghaboleton daram, albate agar shoma mano be shagerdi ghbol dashte bashin
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, Python ye framework dare be esme Django va Ruby ye ki dare be esme Rails
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ekhtiar dari in che harfie, man 26 am
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> aha, ruby on rails
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, are  ham django ham rails fogholade hastand
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> esmesh ro shenide bodam, ye 5 sal pish ye matlabi to ye majale khonde bodam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> agha dastet tala, khoda omret bede aziz
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khahesh dude,
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> hatman miram ye dor mikhonameshon
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hala dar morede ina ham bekhun, pashimun nemishi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> very very very thanks
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khahesh dude
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> migam, bazare shon che tore?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, alan man 5 6 sale python/ruby kar mikonam, ham vase estekhdam okeyan, ham vase kare freelance o ina
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> yahni, to bakhshe sherkat haye bozorg, az chi bishtar estefade mikonand, masalan facebook ke php hast
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ok, pas aliiye
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>, refrence ham moarefi mikoni aziz
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> farsi va english ziyad mohem nist
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, w8
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ok, amn fehlan miram nahar, agha ye chiz migam ke bedoni, kheyli bozorg va mardi, baz ham mamnoon... bar migardam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>, hasti aziz?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, yup
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> in swap kheyli tahsir dare ya na/
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> chon zoram miyad partition ham ro dst kari konam (mitarsam moshkeli barashon pish biyad)
<lxsameer> are yasir dare
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ye soal dige, shoma che tori bishtare vagh ha on hastid?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> az mas'olin e site hastid?
<lxsameer> kodum site
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> hamin ubuntu.ir
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, na yeki 2bar bishtar naraftam tu sitesh
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> fozoli nabashe ( ke hast) ;), chetor bishtre vaght ha inja on hastid?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ;)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, man harvaght poshte pc basham onam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>, manzoram in hast ke chera to inja on mishi?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, haminjuri channele ma #6hit
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ba narm afzar on hastid?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> jan?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> khodam to software center ubuntu didam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, chio unja didi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> narm afzar haii ke betoni be chanal hasye irc motasel beshi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> albate 100% motmaen nistam. ;)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hamm alanesham ba xchat onam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ok, agha kheyli khoshhal shodam, vaghean mamnoon, amri nist aziz
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, me too, arzi nis movafagh bashi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>thanks and bye
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> vaght dari aziz, ye soal dar morede partition bandi dashtam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> hasti aziz, ye soal dar morede partition bandi dashtam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> salam, 1 soal dashtam, vaght dari aziz?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, befarma
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> mikhastam nazaret ro dar morede in partition bandi bedonam
<Ghanbari> 300 boot win8
<Ghanbari> 25 win8
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> excusme
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 300Mb boot win8 primary
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 25Gb win8 Primary
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 60Gb / Primary ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ->>> extended
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 270Gb forMyApp logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 200GB Multimedia logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 1Gb boot ext4 logic
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 4Gb swap logic swap
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 1Gb /var/www ext4 logic
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 7Gb /var/cache/apt logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 8Gb Home logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 100Gb ETC logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 170 Gb Persenol -->>lock logic ext4
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> agar hasti, bego nazaret ro, bram nazaret kheyli moheme
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, kheyli shurlughesh kardi, vase desktop mikhay /
<Ghanbari> are
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ama chon kheyli ba system var miram, mikham ye seri etel'atam nakhaste pak nashe
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> mesle poshe www ya file apt hayi ke down kardam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ya file haii ke ba firefox down kardam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, man age jaye shoma budam vase linux boxam in karo mikardam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, 30G /
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> to explorer (unity) faghat 4 ta dide mishe (shologh nist)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, 4G swap
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, baghie /home
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> injori poshe www ham jozve hom mishe
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, moshgeli nadare ke
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ?, chon ye bar www pak shod va zahmate 1 maham hadar raft
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> bahdesh afsordegi gereftam ;)
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> albate on etefagh to windows oftad
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob rahaye behtari ham hast
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> help me PLz
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, aval inke khub nist harchi source dari yeho too document root et negah dari
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, dovom inke har project eto mituni joda negah dario ye virtualhost e local vasash ru webserveret dashte bashi
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, sevom va az hame mohem tar vase inke source hato az dast nadi mituni az ye VCS hai mese git ya mercurial estefade koni
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> khob inkar ro mikonam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> baraye har projeyi ye sub domain mizanam, manzoret hamin bood?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, dar morede nokteye dovom are
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ama VCS estefade mikoni?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> na
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ziyad etela'ati nadaram
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> code ham daste kasi nemiyofte?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob age az ye chi mese git ya mercurial estefade koni dige be un moshgel bar nemikhori va koli feature vasat dare ke development o rahat tar mikone
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, bastegi be khodet dare
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vali say nakon close kar koni
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> vase in migam ke ye vaght ye bugi dashte bashe, va 1 nafar on bug ro peyda kone, va fateheye moshtari ha ro bekhone
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> albate ta alan moshtari e dorosti nadashtam, ama az eyd e sal be bahd chera
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, close ham bashe hamine hich farghi nemikone
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>ok, khob nazaret dar morede /var/cache/apt va Home chi hast
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, be nazare man niazi be /var/cache/apt nist
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, chon hajme chandani nadaran va ziad ham arzeshe negah dashtan nadaran, chon package ha ziad update mishan
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> chon internetam masrafesh ziyad hast migam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khob niazi nist ye partition joda dashte bashi, hamun tu root bashe javabe kareto mide, distro t chie ?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> man to hamin haft 7 gig down doshtam ( be joz down haye free)
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ye soal
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, befarma
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> agar injori shologh bashe, performance miyad paiin?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hmmm na ba system haye emruzi na
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> on site hayi ke gofte baraye kar bahashon to eclipse ya netbeans plugin hast? ( zend studio dasht)
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ama modiriatesh sakht tare
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, motevajeh nashodam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> sakhti hi nadare
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> baraye kar ba git, zend studio ye plugin dasht ke ba 1 click, file hat ro host e github be rooz mishod
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, vase git o mercurial eclipse plugin dare, ama man pishnahad mikonam aval usage e adisho yad begiri
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> chisho?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> aha
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, raveshe adi estefade azashunoo
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ok, beram ye sar beheshon bezanam
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, hatman azashun estefade kon, ye developer bayad ye VCS dashte bashe hatman
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer>, faghat man nafahmidam, code ro in site ha public hast ya private?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, ham mituni public dashte bashi ham private
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> dastet dar nakone aziz (Ostad), emrooz koli chiz az shoma yad gereftam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> very very very very very mamnoon
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, khahesh, vali ostad kie? inja hame kareshun doroste, man ye chi az shoma yad migiram shoma ye chi az man
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> ekhtiyar dari dadash, shoma vase ma ostadi
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, nazare lotfete
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> 1 soal shakhsi e dige (bebakhshid ke inghadr por roh hastam)
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> man bache sistan hastam, ama alan birjand hastam, shoma male in nazdik i ha nisti?
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> khorasane jonobi & sistan va balochestan
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, man 7 sal zahedan zendegi kardam,
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, alan karajam
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> shanse mah hastesh, kholase kheyli mamnoon, har ja bashi sahih va salem va khoshhal va movafagh bashid
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> fehlan ba ejaze
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> amri nist?
<lxsameer> Ghanbari, arzi nist khosh bashi
<Ghanbari> <lxsameer> u too, bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-15
<kambiz> hi
<kambiz> doostan man Linux mint  14 nasb kardam
<kambiz> driver wireless ro harkarii mikonam nasb nemishe
<kambiz> rahe halii darin ?
<kambiz> roye ubuntu 12.04 ham hamin moshkel bood
<kambiz> ?
<kambiz> ?
<kambiz> ?
<esak21> سلام به همه
<esak21> اینجا کسی لپتاپ اپل داره
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-16
<arash> salam
<arash> man ye soal dar rabete ba ubuntu dashtam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-17
<roohollah> rf
<roohollah> salam
<mojtaba> hi every one
<salman-m> سلام دوستان
<salman-m> سلام به همگی، کسی اینجا هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-10
<saeed> سلام به همه
<saeed> کسی میدونه  چجوری می تونم از ابونتو 10.04 پشتیبان بگیرم؟
<oskol-iran> hi all
<oskol-iran> ye mosht oskol inja neshastan
<oskol-iran> mage na?
<oskol-iran> khaffe shin
<oskol-iran> :||
<amin_> اه
<amin_> سلام
<amin_> پارتیشن یه هارد خام رو میشه با لینوکس دید
<ali_> salam
<ali_> kasi hast komak kone?
<eXtrem0us> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> bebeakhshid ye komaki mikhastam
<eXtrem0us> begin, shayad toonestam
<ali_> mikham smplayer ro ofline nasb konam
<ali_> pasvande file man tar.xz hast
<eXtrem0us> systemet chie?
<eXtrem0us> aha
<eXtrem0us> ik
<ali_> ubuntu 12.04
<eXtrem0us> ok
<ali_> ?
<eXtrem0us> extractesh toonesti bokoni?
<ali_> are
<ali_> alan bayad che konam?
<eXtrem0us> khob, ma'moolan tu folderi ke extract kardi, ye file be esme configure va MakeFile bayad bashe
<ali_> make file hast
<eXtrem0us> ba terminal vared sho, boro tu un masiri ke extract kardi, in dasturato be tartib ejra kon:
<eXtrem0us> sudo ./configure
<eXtrem0us> sudo make install
<ali_> wait plz
<eXtrem0us> albate age make install javab nadad, ma'moolan make khaali ham kar mikone
<eXtrem0us> hamidi
<ali_> mohandes chetori bas beram be addresi ke file ro rikhtam?
<ali_> man khayli nashi hastam
<ali_> !
<eXtrem0us> ey baba... koja rikhti?
<ali_> toye foldere home
<eXtrem0us> khob, terminalo baz kardi?
<ali_> are
<eXtrem0us> khob, bezan
<eXtrem0us> cd esme_foldere_extract_shode
<eXtrem0us> az dokmeye Tab tu keyboardet ham mitooni estefade koni ke kolle esmo type nakoni
<ali_> merci wait plz
<ali_> dare chek mikone dastore sudo ./c...
<ali_> in error ro mide: no targets specified and no makefile found
<eXtrem0us> :|
<ali_> hastin mohandes?
<ali_> alooo
<eXtrem0us> are. nabaayad error midad
<eXtrem0us> man dige ideyi nadaram
<ali_> age dastor ro ba make install bezanam---> no rule to make target install
<ali_> age bedoone install bezanam in error ro mide: no targets specified and no makefile found
<eXtrem0us> indafe ./configure ro bedune sudo bezan
<eXtrem0us> ba'd bezan make install
<ali_> alan mizane permission denied
<eXtrem0us> :|
<ali_> chi>
<ali_> chi?
<eXtrem0us> khob, un file ro ye ja dige extract kon va in bar ./configure ro bedune sudo ejra kon
<ali_> ok
<ali_> agha nashod ke nashod
<ali_> mamnoon mohandes
<ali_> lotf kardi
<ali_> mohandes hastin ye soal dige ham beporsam?
<ali_> age man bekhab file mp4. mkv va ... ro bebinam hatman bas ye barnameye playe nasb konam ya mishe codec hamin barnaheye feli ro nasb konam?
<eXtrem0us> mishe gstreamer haa (ya hamoon codechaa) ro nasb kard. niazi be barnameye jadid nist.
<eXtrem0us> fek mikonam smplayer ham tu makhaazene ubuntu hastaa
<ali_> na nist
<ali_> man ke ziyad vared nistam
<ali_> hamash mikhoram be dare baste
<ali_> eeeeeeeeeeee
<ali_> na vlc na mplayer va smplayer! ina aslan ba raveshi ke goftin ok nemishan
<eXtrem0us> ma'moolan barnamehaat ro az koja nasb mikoni? Ubuntu Software Center? ya Synaptic Package Manager?
<ali_> na moshkelam hamine
<ali_> ino mikham roye labtabi nasb konam ke be net vasl nist
<ali_> age net dashtam ke moshkeli naboood
<ali_> mage baraye nasb hatman bayad net dashte bashim?
<ali_> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-11
<Guest7981> سلام
<Guest7981> کسی با برنامه lirc کار کرده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-12
<as> سلام از اساتید کسی هست ؟
<as> سوالی دارم کسی هست ؟
<ah___> سلام
<ah___> چطوری می شه روی فلش لینوکس را نصب کرد؟؟
<bibik> سلام
<ah___> سلام
<bibik> کسی هست ؟
<bibik> به به
<ah___> بله
<bibik> دوستان بنده یه مشکلی دارم چند وقته توی مورورگر تور نمیتونم چیزی بنویسم  آخرین ورژنشو الان دانلود کردم اما کیبوردم توی اینم کار نمیکنه
<bibik> با موس کپی بکنم کار میکنه
<bibik> اما با صفحه کیبورد اصلا ....
<ah___> من و باش که گفتم می خوای جواب سواله من و بدی!!!!!!
<bibik> نظرتون چیست < ؟ اوبونتو ۱۳٫۱۰
<bibik> عجبکس !!!
<bibik> مشکل شما چیست ؟\
<bibik> شاید بهش برخورده باشم
<ah___> روی فلش لینوکس نصب کردم اما بوت نمیشه
<ah___> فلشم sp
<bibik> با چه برنامه ای فلشو بوتیبل کردی ؟
<ah___> LinuxLive USB Creator
<ah___> قبلا روی فلش sony این کارو کردم وجواب داد
<bibik> دادا
<ah___> نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست
<bibik> شما مادربوردت قابلیتشو داره از فلش بوت بخونه
<bibik> ؟
<bibik> تنظیماتشو انجام دادی توی بایوس؟\
<ah___> بله میگم که از روی فلش سونی جواب داد
<bibik> خب پس مشکل شما احتمالا خود فلش هست دوست گلم
<bibik> فلشو تغیر بده
<ah___> ؟؟
<bibik> روی سونی بریز
<ah___> پس چرا توی ویندوز فلش باز میشه ولی بوت نمیشه
<ah___> راه دیگه ای نداره
<bibik> خیر
<bibik> مارک فلشتون چیه ؟
<ah___> سیلیکون پاور
<bibik> یکبار فرمتش کنید دوباره نصب کنید اما فکر نکنم جواب بده
<bibik> سیلیکون نباید مشکل بخوره ... عجیبه
<ah___> 3دفعه این کارو کردم
<bibik> پس فاتحه...
<ah___> ...
<bibik> موفق باشید
<ah___> نیستم
<bibik> تغیر بدید فلشو میشید
<ah___> فلشم کجابود
<bibik> دوستان کسی نیست جواب منو بده ؟
<bibik> خب بیا من بهت بدم
<ah___> سونی ام مال بابامه
<ah___> من چی کارکنم
<bibik> باهاش عوض کن
<ah___> خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
<bibik> یه بوسش کن بهت میده
<bibik> کسی نیست ؟؟
<bibik> این عزیزان خوابند ؟
<ah___> چرا
<ah___> من هستم
<bibik> شما که بله
<bibik> خب اسمت چیه ؟
<ah___> بله
<ah___> می خوای...
<bibik> ؟
<ah___> ؟!
<bibik> خب دیگه خوش گذشت
<bibik> شاد زی
<bibik> ما رفتیم
<bibik> تو هم برو سراغ بابا
<ah___> خوب چیکارکنم
<bibik> بدو
<bibik> فقط بابا
<bibik> بدو بدو۳
<ah___> به من که بد گذشته
<bibik> منم جوابمو نگرفتم
<bibik> اما مشکل شما حل شد
<ah___> خیر
<ah___> خیر
<ah___> خیر
<bibik> حالا میدونی مشکل جیه
<bibik> بله بله
<ah___> نه
<ah___> نه
<ah___> نه
<ah___> نه
<ss_> سلام
<ss_> کسی هست ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<ss_> ؟
<alireza1375> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-13
<M0rningstar> salam
<M0rningstar1> kesi nist ?
<M0rningstar> salam
<mojtaba> salam
<mojtaba> kasi hast dar morede boot baham sohbat konim
<mojtaba> man ye moshkeleasasi daram
<mojtaba> mamnon agar javab bedid
<mojtaba> kasi nist be man komak kone
<mojtaba> man bad az nasbe win 7 omadam ubuntu 13.10 nasb kardam va bad az tamom shodane nasb va restart ubuntu be rahati bala miyad vali wen 7 ra ke entekhab mikonam khata mide va mizane c+a+del ra bezan mamnon misham komak konid
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-15
<Royaflash> Salam dostan , emkan ejra barname graphicy az ssh hast ? Betori ke ma ba khate farman begim in barname to user felan ejra beshe ?
<mgh> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-16
<ehsan> salam be hamegi
<Mohsen_> سلام
<Mohsen_> چه خبر
<Mohsen_> کسی نیست
<Mohsen_> اه
<Mohsen_> hi
<Mohsen_> hello
<internet> salam
<internet> aloooooooooooooooooooo?
<internet>  ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<internet> ?????
<internet> .......
<psydroid> salam
<internet> salam
<internet> khyli khalvate
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;;;;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;
<internet> ;;
<internet> ;;;;;
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-09
<MortezaE> Azitrex, hoddy
<Azitrex> MortezaE, hiha
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-10
<MHLH> hi
<MHLH> could somebody help me with a bluetooth problem in ubuntu
<MHLH> any body there??
<MortezaE> سلام esmail
<MortezaE> o,a h,lnd
<MortezaE> خوش اومدی
<esmail> thanks alot man
<MortezaE> اینجا چنل کاربران ایرانی سیستم عامل اوبونتو هست
<MortezaE> لینوکس :)
<MortezaE> خب برگردیم چنل خودم
<esmail> خیلی جالبه
<esmail> هوم
<MasterPiece> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, ^
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, iran hast ?
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, nemidoonam
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, ubuntu dg mondeh tokhm morgh o sabzi khurdan bezaneh , tu harchizi ke hes mikoneh tush pol hast dareh vared misheh , kar haye cheap !!
<MasterPiece> ubuntu kare khubi mikone :D be nazaram hameye lavazem e electronic bayad ubuntu ei beshan :D
<Azitrex> hehe
<Azitrex> hala gushi hash resid mibinim ke keifiat dareh ya na
<MasterPiece> are :D
<MasterPiece> vali bezar ba Super Phone moghayese konim
<MasterPiece> :D
<MasterPiece> Smart Phone ha dar moghabele Super Phone soosk mishan! :D
<Azitrex> hehe , ina harfeh , bayad sab kard ta bebinim chi hastan va cheturian
<Azitrex> Tizen ke kheili behtar az in hast hanuz jorat nakardeh device bedeh
<MasterPiece> :D
<MasterPiece> chi begam :D sabr mikonim khob :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-11
<MortezaE> سلام روز خوش
<abolfazl> سلام
<abolfazl> من اوبونتو رو نصب کردم ولی موقغ شروع ویندوز بالا میاد  نمیپرسه که من اوبوتنتو رو انتخاب کنم
<abolfazl> من اوبونتو رو نصب کردم ولی موقغ شروع ویندوز بالا میاد  نمیپرسه که من اوبوتنتو رو انتخاب کنم
<MortezaE> کس دیگه‌ای هم هست که مثل من با کرومیوم ۴۰ مشکل داشته باشه؟
<MortezaE> Aw, Snap!
<Azitrex> MortezaE, moshkel chie ?
<MortezaE> Ah snap
<MortezaE> یوتیوب، جیمیل، و خیلی سایت‌های دیگه!
<MortezaE> البته سرچ کردم، این یک مشکل شایع هست. منتها راه  حل قطعی براش نیافتم
<Azitrex> MortezaE, reload ham mizani bazam hast?
<MortezaE> are Azitrex
<Azitrex> MortezaE, albateh in moshkel be hesab nemiad
<Azitrex> MortezaE, ama khub site haee ke osoli tarahi nashudan va ya connection haye low speed in etefagh barashun miufteh
<MortezaE> پس به چی میشه گفت مشکل عایا؟
<MortezaE> ینی مربوط به سرعت خط میشه؟
<Azitrex> FF use kon
<Azitrex> areh mituneh basheh
<MortezaE> اون طور که من خوندم، کرومیوم ۴۰ با یه جاهایی از جی‌کوئری مشکل داره
<Azitrex> ye chizi timeout bedeh site kamel load nashudeh
<MortezaE> در اصل با یه چیزی از جاوااسکریپت
<MortezaE> هوممم
<Azitrex> FF hamisheh #1 hast va khahad mond
<MortezaE> من فنش بودم... ولی این کروم جته لامصب!
<MortezaE> فک نکنم برگردم به فایرفاکس
<Azitrex> :)
<Azitrex> soratet cheghadeh ?
<MortezaE> 256 kbps
<Azitrex> download ham dari ?
<MortezaE> آره پارسم
<MortezaE> چطور؟
<MortezaE> شبانه داره
<Azitrex> momkeneh dowloadet baes besheh ke connection haye chrome timeout beshan
<MortezaE> آها منظورت همزمانه... نه الان دانلود نمی‌کردم. این مشکلو از دو روز پیش که آپدیت کردم دارم
<MortezaE> الان تو #chromium پرسیدم. اگه جواب بدن
<Azitrex> developer ha khastan ye chizeh osoli besazan ama sharayeteh sakht ro dar nazar nagereftan
<Azitrex> google ba in karesh mikhad be site haee ke osoli tarahi nashudeh ham ye cheragheh ghermez neshun dadeh basheh
<MortezaE> مشکل در بالاترین سرعت هم بروز می‌کنه
<Azitrex> vali khub be nazaram karesh jaleb nabud
<MortezaE> مثلا به جیمیل؟ :D
<MortezaE> و یوتیوب؟ :D
<MortezaE>  /kick MasterPiece|
<MasterPiece|> !behavior | MortezaE
<lubotu3> MortezaE: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * MortezaE tought MasterPiece| is a bot
<MasterPiece|> !bot | MortezaE
<lubotu3> MortezaE: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-12
<mahziar> salam
<MortezaE> salam
<MortezaE> bye
<Azitrex> hey MortezaE
<Azitrex> cheturi
<MortezaE> salam Azitrex thx shoma khubi
<Mohsen_> سلام
<Mohsen_> ببخشید من مدتیه برای آپدیت مشکل پیدا کردم و یه علامت ورود ممنوع اومده بالای صفحه
<MortezaE> sلام
<MortezaE> *سلام
<MortezaE> بالای صفحه‌ی چی؟
<Mohsen_> صفحه دسکتاپ
<Mohsen_> نوار بالا که ساعت و باتری و اینا رو زده
<MortezaE> نمیفهمم. اسکرین شات میدی؟
<Mohsen_> چجووری بفرستم؟
<MortezaE> اوکی. بعدش روش کلیک میکنی چی میشه؟
<MortezaE> یا راست کلیک؟
<Mohsen_> توضیحات مینویسه
<MortezaE> خب چیه؟
<MortezaE> یه خوردشو بگو تا سرچ کنم
<Mohsen_> نوشته پلیز ران پکیج منجر
<Mohsen_> فرام د رایت کلیک
<MortezaE> "The update information is outdate"
<MortezaE> اینو نوشته؟
<Mohsen_> منو اور ای پی تی گت
<Mohsen_> نه
<MortezaE> آها یافتم Mohsen_ !
<Mohsen_> سافتور سنترمم جدیدا باز نمیکنه
<MortezaE> بذار ببینم
<Mohsen_> شرمنده
<MortezaE> http://askubuntu.com/a/197600/374167
<MortezaE> :)
<Mohsen_> برم توی این لینک؟
<MortezaE> sudo apt-get -f install
<MortezaE> apt rafte too halate "broken state"
<MortezaE> ba in dastoor dorost mishe
<Mohsen_> بله چند لحظه امتحان کنم
<Mohsen_> بازم سافتور سنتر باز نمیشه
<Mohsen_> البته نمیدونم آپدیت رو چجوری امتحان کنم
<MortezaE> خب ادامه کامنتها رو توی همون لینک بخون
<Mohsen_> باشه من کامل سعی میکنم که اگه بشه خودم درتش کنم اگه نتونستم باز مزاحم میشم
<Mohsen_> لطف کردید شرمنده
<MortezaE> سیناپتیک باز میشه؟
<MortezaE> نه وایستا با هم حلش میکنیم
<Mohsen_> سیناپتیک چیه؟
<MortezaE> synaptic
<MortezaE> آها نصب نکردیش... هیچی
<MortezaE> ye lahze..
<Mohsen_> آره ندارم سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکرد
<Mohsen_> دستوری که دادی اجرا کردم میگه باید ری اینستال بشه امانتونسته ارشیو براش پیدا کنه
<MortezaE> sudo  apt-get check
<Mohsen_> باز همون پیام
<MortezaE> آره.. اون سیناپتیک رو ولش کن مهم نیست
<MortezaE> خب...
<Mohsen_> نه تو ترمیتال این دستور رو اجرا کردم این پیام رو داد
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<Mohsen_> چجوری میتونم از تو ترمینال کپی کنم که خودتون ببینید؟
<MortezaE> ctrl+SHIFT+c
<MortezaE> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mohsen_> ubuntu@ubuntu-PC:~$ sudo  apt-get check Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package liboxideqtcore0 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<MortezaE> !paste | Mohsen_
<lubotu3> Mohsen_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MortezaE> چه کار کردی که این طوری شده؟
<Mohsen_> نمیدونم
<MortezaE> این پکیجی که میگه رو دستی نصب کردی؟
<Mohsen_> اولش خودش شروع شد
<MortezaE> liboxideqtcore0
<MortezaE> این رو دستی نصب کردی؟
<Mohsen_> آپدیت که کرد بعدش پیام داد که بسته کامل دریافت نشده
<Mohsen_> نه
<MortezaE> آها
<MortezaE> wait
<Mohsen_> اصلا نمیدونم این چی هست؟
<MortezaE> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq liboxideqtcore0
<MortezaE> Mohsen_, ^
<Mohsen_> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq liboxideqtcore0
<Mohsen_> ubuntu@ubuntu-PC:~$ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq liboxideqtcore0 dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled: dpkg: warning: package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal (Reading database ... 320382 files and directories currently installed.) Removing liboxideqtcore0:amd64 (1.3.4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.5)
<MortezaE> فک کنم درست شد. نشد؟
<Mohsen_> یه لحظه
<Mohsen_> بله
<MortezaE> من کار خاصی نکردم
<Mohsen_> الان سفتور سنتر باز کرده اما یه پیام داده
<MortezaE> فقط اررورهایی که دادی رو سرچ کردم
<MortezaE> پیام چی؟
<Mohsen_> کدوم قسمت ارور رو؟
<MortezaE> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267016/the-package-sudo-needs-to-be-reinstalled-but-i-cant-find-an-archive-for-it
<MortezaE> البته خود اسم پکیچ رو توی سرچ نیاوردم
<MortezaE> اینو سرچ کردم: needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<MortezaE> این بابا هم مشکلش مثل شماست، منتها با یه پکیج دیگه مشکل داره: پکیج sudo
<Mohsen_> نیو سافتور کن نات بی اینستاد بی کاز در ایز ا پرابلم ویت د کارنتلی اینستالد دو یو وانت تو ریپر دیس پرابلم نو
<MortezaE> خب اگه حل نشد ادامه بدیم
<Mohsen_> اوکی کنم؟
<MortezaE> چند لحظه..
<MortezaE> بله
<Mohsen_> فعلا که مشکل حل شد
<Mohsen_> یه راه حل جدید هم یا گرفتم
<MortezaE> بذار پس ادامه ش رو هم بریم
<MortezaE> محض اطمینان
<Mohsen_> سرچ کردن خطا
<MortezaE> همین لینک آخری که دادم
<MortezaE> آره ماهی گیری یاد بگیر!
<MortezaE> اصلا لینوکس رو میشه کلا با گوگل یاد گرفت
<Mohsen_> جدا شرمنده
<MortezaE> بس که راهنما هست. پس که مشکلات تکراری هست
<MortezaE> خواهش میکنم چه حرفیه
<MortezaE> اینم برو:
<MortezaE> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<MortezaE> sudo rm -rf liboxideqtcore0*
<Mohsen_> ببخشید من الان پدرم یه کار ضروری داره تمام چت رو کپی میکنم بعدا کامل بررسی میکنم البته اگه اشکالی نداره
<MortezaE> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq liboxideqtcore0
<MortezaE> قربانت. موفق باشی
<Mohsen_> جدا لطف کردید
<Mohsen_> خیلی خیلی ممنون
<MortezaE> :(
<MortezaE> :)
<Mohsen_> خدانگهدار
<MortezaE> خداحافظ
<Mariam> Hi, is there any one here to help me with Ubuntu installation ?
<Mariam> I'm pretty new in this
<MortezaE> salam Mariam
<Mariam> I just download the iso file
<MortezaE> uhum
<Mariam> but I don't know what should do now
<Mariam> Hi Morteza
<Mariam> Should I do something with the command line in cmd?
<MortezaE> eu
<MortezaE> نه
<Mariam> خب من دقیقا نمی دونم که مرحله بعدی چیه؟
<MortezaE> نه نیازی به دستور نیست
<Mariam> پس چی کار کنم ؟
<MortezaE> بی عدف Azitrex
<MortezaE> جلو خانوما مودب باش
<Mariam> ها؟
<MortezaE> ببخشید
<MortezaE> باید رویذ فلش بریزین
<MortezaE> یا روی سی دی رایت کنین
<Mariam> بابا جان منم می گم سوالام ممکنه خیلی بیسیک باشه
<Mariam> آها ینی بوت کنم سیستمو باهاش ؟
<MortezaE> بله
<MortezaE> رایت کنین راحت تره
<MortezaE> فلش کمی سخت تره
<Mariam> لپتاپم دی وی دی درایو نداره ، واسه همین  می ریزم رو فلش
<Mariam> باید برم تو بایاس پرایوریتیو عوض کنم درسته
<MortezaE> برای روی فلش ریختن باید از یه برنامه خاصی استفاده کنین
<Mariam> بعد یه سوال دیگه
<Mariam> اا
<Mariam> خب چی؟
<Mariam> چه برنامه ایی؟
<MortezaE> Azitrex, :O
<Mariam> یعنی همین طوری بوتابل نیس؟
<MortezaE> نه
<Mariam> آقا این آزیتکس چی می گه؟ من نمی تونم ببینم کامنتاشو
<MortezaE> نامرئی هستن ایشون
<Mariam> خب  می شه بهم بگین چی کار کنم؟
<MortezaE> این طوری که همینطوری کپی پیست کنین توی فلش نیست
<MortezaE> بذارید ببینم برنامه ش چطوریه
<Mariam> اوکی
<MortezaE> توی لینوکسین الان؟ Mariam
<Mariam> نه ،
<Mariam> ویندوزم
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<Mariam> می خوام از این پلتفرم استفاده کنم یه چی دیگه ران کنم روش
<MortezaE> Mariam, از این برنامه استفاده کنین:
<MortezaE> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<MortezaE> چید شد متوجه نشدم؟
<MortezaE> *چی شد
<Mariam> می خوام کافه نصب کنم . پلت فرم هایی که می شه روش کافه نصب کنم ابونتو و او اس  ایکس ه
<Mariam> بعد واسه ابونتو یه فایل ایمیچ دانلود کردم
<Mariam> که نمی دونم باهاش چی کار کنم
<MortezaE> آها
<MortezaE> خب. از همین برنامه که لینک دادم استفاده کنین
<MortezaE> احتمالا فلشتون رو فرمت میکنه
<MortezaE> بکاپ بگیرین
<Mariam> مرسی ، الان می رم ببینم می تونم کاری کنم باهاش یا نه :)
<MortezaE> موفق باشید
<Azitrex> har flashee dorost javab nemideh
<MortezaE> چطور؟
<Azitrex> khasiateh boot loader ro hamashun nemitunan dashteh bashan
<MortezaE> عجب. اسم این خصوصیت که میگی چیه؟
<MortezaE> که بعضیا ندارن
<Azitrex> behtarin rahesh ineh ke ru DVD write koni
<MortezaE> من با uiq و سیلیکون مشکلی نداشتم
<Azitrex> kingstone , pqi man moshkel boot shudan daran va bootable nemishan
<Azitrex> bishtar az 10 ta app download kardam ama nashud
<MortezaE> منظورم همون پی کیو آی بود :D
<Azitrex> albateh bios M/B ham bayad betuneh az ru flash boot koneh
<MortezaE> هومم
<Mariam> آقا یه سیلی کوسشن دیگه.
<Mariam> چطوری بفهمم این کارش تموم شده با فلش
<Mariam> هنوز می گه اکسترکتینگ فلان
<Azitrex> bayad 3-4 min sab koni Mariam
<Mariam> الان بیشتر از 5 مین شده
<MortezaE> طبیعیه
<Mariam> نه منظورم اینه که وقتی تموم شده کارش ، می گه تموم شده
<Mariam> یا همینطور باید زل بزتم به اسکرین؟
<MortezaE> البته من تجربه داشتم که گیر کردهو ممکنه همین طور باشه
<MortezaE> آره باید یه پیغامی بده. اما میگم، گاهی هم نمیده
<Mariam> ای بابا چه پیچیده شد.
<Mariam> آها درس شد
<Mariam> :ی
<Mariam> خب این تموم شده
<MortezaE> به سلامتی
<Mariam> حالا باید لپتاپو بوت کنم
<Mariam> درسته
<MortezaE> آره ریبوت کنین ببینین کار میکنه
<Mariam> بعد خودش باید بره تو ابونتو
<MortezaE> بله
<Mariam> بایاسو هم تغییر بدم ؟ یا خودش بوت می کنه؟
<MortezaE> بایدبعضی لپتاپ ها یه دکمه ترکیبی دارن برای بالا اومدن یه پاپ آپ منو
<MortezaE> که میه ازش انتخاب کرد. نیاز به تغییر تنظیمات نیست
<Mariam> اوکی مرسی
<MortezaE> np
<MasterPiece> ino ba ki boodi MortezaE ! [21:49:15] <MortezaE> بی عدف
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, با خرزو خان
<MortezaE> ولی آخرش به ما شماره ندادیا...
<MasterPiece> chi shode ye dafe ei pishraft kardi to IRC?!
<MortezaE> هاه؟
<MortezaE> دوستان راهی هست بشه آی دی یاهو ساخت؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-13
<kaplan> salaam MortezaE
<MortezaE> kaplan, namaskara bhai ji :)
<MortezaE> how do you do?
<kaplan> *bhaijaan
<MortezaE> leaving your chan comming here :D
<kaplan> I quit bakchodi
<MortezaE> ji is wrong? but i saw it in many sites!
<kaplan> Ji isn't wrong but sounds weird with bhai
<MortezaE> never bak there?
<MortezaE> aha
<kaplan> After all my exams are done
<MortezaE> hoom
<MortezaE> how about marks?
<MortezaE> aha got it
<MortezaE> kaplan, installed debian today
<MortezaE> how many distros u worked with until now?
<kaplan> MortezaE, Debian, Ubuntu and Fedora
<MortezaE> hoom, but why still sticked to uncle bill's os?
<kaplan> Ubuntu was broken
<kaplan> Fixed it today
<MortezaE> aha
<MortezaE> Hi Azitrex, I did netinst and it consumed 900 MB
<MortezaE> i thought it costs less
<MortezaE> kaplan, are u agree with Azi about Fedora is better than debian in performance and stability?
<MortezaE> *beeing better..
<kaplan> MortezaE, not really
<kaplan> Nothing can beat Debian in stability
<MortezaE> hoom. i heard about it. I was considering to learn some RH based os to use s VPS
<MortezaE> as
<kaplan> apt >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rpm
 * Azitrex in enterprise scale just RH , just see at the solutions
<MortezaE> has no experience but heard from lots of ppl
<MortezaE> Azitrex, for example...?
<Azitrex> take a look at redhat website and see which distro forked from RH and where does used
<MortezaE> Azitrex, just "1" Ubuntu is sufficient being derived from Debian, proving excellence of it :)
<MortezaE> btw i know, ubuntu is no longer known to be Debian based, in many concepts...
<Azitrex> hehe , keep your mind in your best way
<MortezaE> hah?
<Azitrex> enterprise dont have kidding to anyone
<kaplan> Azitrex, I think the best OS is the one you know how to use best
<MortezaE> agree
<Azitrex> kaplan, one OS is a platform that you could not to make a big tower on a tree
<kaplan> Azitrex, Well, enterprise has unleashed horrors like Java on us, so I wouldn't trust them
<Azitrex> yea ,anymore everybody have success up to their exprience
<MortezaE> *anyway
<MortezaE> Azitrex, kaplan heard about this puzzle? draw a path with just 3 straight lines such that connect all dots: http://www.archimedes-lab.org/How_to_Solve/images/9_dots_sketch.gif
<Azitrex> yeah i saw it many years ago
<MortezaE> interesting. thinking outside the box
<Azitrex> !!?
<kaplan> MortezaE, read, The Art of Possibility
<kaplan> Great book
<kaplan> Someone from Denmark gifted it to me when I was 14
<MortezaE> thanks kaplan i'll read it
<MortezaE> Azitrex, Many people try to solve it using an additional, unstated constraint that the lines cannot extend beyond the limits of the outer eight dots.
<Azitrex> where do you know this pharse MortezaE ?
<MortezaE> which one you mean Azitrex ?
<Azitrex> "thinking outside the box"
<MortezaE> was reading about it yesterday
<MortezaE> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/outside_the_box
<Azitrex> oic
<kaplan> MasterPiece, oh, you are in #clojure too
<MasterPiece> kaplan, :D yes :D
 * MortezaE loves MasterPiece <3
<Azitrex> :/
<Azitrex> MortezaE, chera ?
 * MasterPiece Pokes MortezaE 
<MortezaE> نمیتونم بگم ;;)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, chon khenge :D
<MortezaE> کی؟ بابات؟
<MasterPiece> [18:55:42]  MortezaE!*@* added to ignore list.
<MortezaE> wtf :p
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-14
<MortezaE> سپیده‌دم نیکو :)
<MortezaE> kaplan, good morning bro
<MortezaE> !leave #ubuntu-ir
<lubotu3> MortezaE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MortezaE> !part #ubuntu-ir
<kaplan> MortezaE_, dorood
<MortezaE_> kaplan, salam :)
<MortezaE_> sobh be kheir
 * MortezaE_ is confiiguring a bot
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome !
<MortezaE> kaplan, he told  welcome to itself
 * MortezaE-bot pokes kaplan
<MortezaE> -joke
<MortezaE-bot> Science Fact: Roundhouse kicks are comprised primarily of an element called Chucktanium.
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome !
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, durud , botet az kodom bot hast ? suby ?
<MortezaE> -about
<MortezaE-bot> : Bot powered by MyBot <http://www.MyBot.com>. Use -help to get information about commands.
<MortezaE> Azitrex_, Rebrandesh kardam :D
<MortezaE> salam
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome MortezaE!
<MortezaE> mshalla MortezaE-bot :)
<MortezaE> بچم مودب هم هست Azitrex_ :)
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome MortezaE-bot!
<kaplan> lol
<MortezaE> hehe
<Azitrex_> MortezaE, khubeh , feature hash chian ? cms hash ?
<Azitrex_> MortezaE-bot, list
<MortezaE> -help
<MortezaE-bot> Available commands: Say, Weather, Joke, Ip, Imdb, Poke, Topic, Join, Part, Timeout, Quit, Restart, Help, Update, Version, Raw, About, Exec, Ping
<Azitrex_> -list
<Azitrex_> -help
<MortezaE-bot> Available commands: Weather, Joke, Ip, Imdb, Poke, Help, About, Ping
<Azitrex_> MortezaE-bot, -help
<Azitrex_> -ping
<MortezaE-bot> Pong.
<Azitrex_> -imdb 8
<MortezaE-bot> IMDB: Error fetching data
<MortezaE> ببین یه سری دستورات فقط مخصوص ادمینشه
<MortezaE> key
<MortezaE>  mikhad
<Azitrex_> -weather tehran
<MortezaE-bot> Weather for Tehran, Iran: Mostly Cloudy, 13 C
<Azitrex> -whoami
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome MortezaE-botMortezaE!
<MortezaE> -quit
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome !
<Azitrex> -restart
<Azitrex> MortezaE-bot, restart
<Azitrex> -say to MortezaE good job
<MortezaE> -help say
<MortezaE-bot> Say: Make the bot say something in a channel or to a user. (verified users only)
<MortezaE-bot> Command usage: -say [#channel|username] whatever you want to say
<Azitrex> disablesh kardi / :D
<MortezaE> na. RTFM ;)
<Azitrex> -say #ubuntu-ir|MortezaE hey buddy
<MortezaE> na... ya in ya aan!
<Azitrex> -say MortezaE hey buddy
<Azitrex> inturi ke zadam ghabul nakard
<Azitrex> khudet verify nisti ?
<MortezaE> چیزی نگفت!
<Azitrex> ye meghdar kond nis !?
<MortezaE> aha!
<MortezaE> say makhsoos admine
<MortezaE> -say Azitrex  hey buddy
<MortezaE-bot> say [#channel|username] whatever you want to say
<MortezaE> shod?
<MortezaE> -say Azitrex salam
<MortezaE> -say Azitrex salam dada
<MortezaE> -say Azitrex  salam dada
<MortezaE-bot> say [#channel|username] whatever you want to say
<MortezaE> uhom...
<Azitrex> ye chizaee goft :D
<MortezaE> bande khoda moshkeli nadare eshtebah az ma bud
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome !
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome  MortezaE-bot!
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome MortezaE!
<MortezaE> i fixed his bug, he will never say welcome to himself
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome RoozbehShafiee!
<MortezaE-bot> Welcome kaplan!
 * MortezaE-bot pokes MortezaE
<MortezaE> Azitrex, سلام. با گیتاب آشنایی داری دیگه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-15
<kaplan> salam MortezaE
<MortezaE> namaste kaplan
<MortezaE> how do u do bhai jaan?
<kaplan> great
<MortezaE> what about Persian learning?
<MortezaE> thx god
<MortezaE> we should have a farsi voice chat together :)
<morrteza804> hi all
<MasterPiece> morrteza804, hi :)
<morrteza804> I'm a question about conection vpn to ubuntu
<MortezaE> hi
<kaplan_> MasterPiece, you know clojure?
<MasterPiece> kaplan_, Hi, no, How are you?
<MasterPiece> morrteza804, What is your problem?
<morrteza804>  I will install openFoam  in site but
<morrteza804> I dont download file in site
<morrteza804> maybe for conection in  the iran
<morrteza804>  what is this in number ?< MortezaE >
<MortezaE> hah?
<MortezaE> morrteza804, i guess u mean the ping. i mistakenly pinged u. i wanted to ping myself to see if still live. the number u see is the connection latency
<MortezaE> no it isn't latency, dunno what is it
<morrteza804> ok
<kaplan> hi MortezaE
<MortezaE> sorry brb
<MortezaE> kaplan, :)
<MortezaE> busy day...
<kaplan> today is sunday
<MortezaE> kaplan, u dunno Friday is the holiday in iran?
<kaplan> no
<MortezaE> now u know :)
<kaplan> lol
<kaplan> Very strange
<MortezaE> yes :D
<kaplan> Saturday and Sunday are holidays in most of the world
<MortezaE> Friday (Jum'a) is the holiday in Islam, u should know
<MortezaE> saturday is between jews, right?
<kaplan> dunno
<MortezaE> oh i must go sorry bro :)
<MahdiPOnline> بچه ها یه سوال
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, Salam, Khosh oomadin :) Lotfan sare forsat ye negahi be in bendazin:  (http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior ). Hala soaletun chie?
<MahdiPOnline> گنوم شل رو روی اوبونتو نصب کردم سرعت بالا اومدن خیلی اومده پایین و افزونه هایی که نصب کردم به صورت پیش فرض روشن نیستن
<MahdiPOnline> راهی برای افزایش سرعت هست؟
<MahdiPOnline> یا محیط کار سریع تری میشناسین؟ به جز یونیتی
<MortezaE> من نمیدونم
<MortezaE> خب xfce به نظرم از یونیتی سبک تره
<MortezaE> ولی خیلی ساده‌ست
<MahdiPOnline> اوکی ممنون ;)
<MortezaE> np
<kaplan> avky mmnvn
<kaplan> what does this mean?
<MahdiPOnline> kaplan: Okay, thanks
<MortezaE> Okey :)
<kaplan> I mean, what does this read?
<kaplan> avky
<MortezaE> kaplan, "Okey mamnun"
<kaplan> I guess mmnvn is mamnun
<MortezaE> kaplan, /msg
<kaplan> ah
<MahdiPOnline> راهی هست که بشه به کمکش بین اوبونتو و آیفون یا آیپد اطلاعات انتقال داد؟
<MortezaE> یه چن لحظه صبر کنی میگم بهت
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, اندروید برنامه هایی تحت عنوان هات اسپات داره. گوشی‌های اپل رو نمیدونم
<MortezaE> hotspot
<MortezaE> اما راه حل دیگه ای که به نظرم میرسه اف تی پی هستش :)
<MortezaE> FTP
<MahdiPOnline> از طریق شبکه چک کردم ولی فقط یه سری فایل خاص رو میشه برای برنامه های خاص ارسال کرد
<MortezaE> با چی؟ هات اسپات؟
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, ?
<MahdiPOnline> هات اسپات که نداریم به شکل عادی. از طریق اف تی پی ایجاد شده توسط یه سری برنامه مثل Documents که سرعت خیلی خیلی پایینی داره و اجازه ارسال PDF رو خوب میده. بقیه فرمت ها خوب کار نمیکنن
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, اگه بتونی یه اف تی پی سرور رو اوبونتو نصب کنی
<MortezaE> یه کلاینت هم روی گوشیت:
<MortezaE> http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/10/iphone/4-free-iphone-ftp-client-apps.html
<MahdiPOnline> برای سرور از یه برنامه ای استفاده کردم که باعث شد سیستم عامل کرش کنه
<MahdiPOnline> برنامه ای میشناسین؟
<MortezaE> اف تی پی؟
<MahdiPOnline> vsftpd استفاده کرده بودم
<MahdiPOnline> آره
<MortezaE> سیستم هنگید
<MortezaE> خب یکی دیگه امتحان کن
<MortezaE> # apt-get install proftpd-basic
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, ^
<MahdiPOnline> MortezaE: ممنون ;)
<MortezaE> در خدمتیم :)
<Ahmad7> سلام
<Ahmad7> ببخشید
<Ahmad7> من می خواستم بدونم که کسی هست در مورد نصب نرم افزار
<Ahmad7> cadence
<Ahmad7> اطلاعات خاصی داشته باشه
<Ahmad7> خیلی نیاز دارم و ضروریه
<MortezaE> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-15
<melmi> سلام
<melmi> salamm
<melmi> kasi hast?
<alimj> :/
<alimj> :-/
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> :]
<farooghkz> "لینوکس یعنی انگشت فرو کردن تو هر چیزی" کاکتوس
<farooghkz> جای باحالی میشناسید داخلش انگشت فرو کنم؟
<farooghkz> مثلا داخل ‏‎/etc/default/‎‏ چیزای با حالی هست
<alimj> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alimj> فقط یک روبات
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-16
<farooghkz> o/ b|ackwolf
<kolo> :)
<alimj> :-D
<kolo> مسئول کانال کیه؟
<kolo> کی دسترسی داره؟
<alimj> سلام
<alimj> یک لحظه
<kolo> آقا این اشکان رو یکی کیک کنه! اصلا معلوم نیست زنده است، نیست. طرف ۴، ۵ ساله همینجوری لاگینه! نمی دونم چه سروری داره که این همه سال یه بار هم شات نشده
<alimj> احتمالا از زد ان سی استفاده می‌کنه
<alimj> یا اینکه از روی وی پی اس وصل شده
<alimj> تاپیک رو که شخصی ست کرده به این اسم:
<alimj> nixoeen
<kolo> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ
<kolo> لینکها باید ادیت بشن
<kolo> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<kolo> هیچ کدوم کار نمی کنند
<alimj> الان در انجمن یک پست میزاریم
<alimj> یا آخرین پستی که در این خصوص گذاشته شده، ادامه میدیم و می‌نویسیم
<alimj> اینجا یک مدراتور می‌خواهد
<kolo> کجا؟
<alimj> این چت روم
<alimj> درسته که الان فلاد نمیشه. ولی باز هم می‌خواهد
<alimj> تاپیک باید فارسی باشه
<alimj> طبق این سایت:
<alimj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alimj> این دو نفر:
<alimj> zwnj, MehdiHassanpour
<kolo> آره
<alimj> باید مسئول کانال ایران باشند
<alimj> ولی اصلا نیستند
<alimj> باید این رو ادامه داد:
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,127121.msg1054971.html#msg1054971
<alimj> من الان دارم میرم بیرون. ولی بعدا میام. می‌خواهی شما در انجمن پیغام بزارید؟
<alimj> موارد زیر:
<alimj> ۱) کانال آی آر سی مدراتور ندارد و امکان تغییر تاپیک نیست
<alimj> ۲) تاپیک قدیمی است و لینکهای آن اشتباه است
<alimj> ۳) افراد مسئول در ویکی اوبونتوی گلوبال وجود خارجی ندارند یا هرگز حضور ندارند
<kolo> من عضو انجمن نیستم
<kolo> الان دیدم انجمن رو
<alimj> عضو بشو. بد نیست
<kolo> O_o
<kolo> باهاش ور برم، ببینم چجوریه
<alimj> خوب من فعلا برم دنبال کار
<alimj> من همیشه آنلاین هستم
<kolo> ok
<b|ackwolf> farooghkz, janam?
<farooghkz> hichi :]
<b|ackwolf> farooghkz, ye project python daram mayeli contribute anjam bedi?
<farooghkz> راستش من زیاد برنامه نویسیم خوب نیست.چی هست این پروژه؟
<b|ackwolf> farooghkz, static site generator
<b|ackwolf> farooghkz, project neveshte shode'ast faghat bayad feature efazafe beshe va kami refactor
<farooghkz> بیشتر از پروژه بگو.مجوزش؟کارش رو هم دقیق تر بگو
<b|ackwolf> پ.‌خ می‌گم
<alimj1> b|ackwolf: اگر روی گیت هاب است، لینکش رو به من بدید
<farooghkz> علی راست میگه.
<b|ackwolf> pm shod
<sina_> salam
<farooghkz> salam
<sina_> kasi nemidoone doostan chera canonical be email ha javab nemide ?
<farooghkz> nemidoonam
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-18
<moli_> slm all
<moli_> ksi hast
<farooghkz> salam
<moli_> inja ki ha online hast
<farooghkz> کسانی ک اسمشون داخل لیست کاربران هست آنلاین هستند
<farooghkz>  /users
<moli_> hame ham linux kar
<moli_> ?
<farooghkz> bale
<farooghkz> تا جایی ک من میدونم اینجا همه لینوکس کارن
<kolo> alimj: http://jadi.net/2016/02/glibc/#comment-2520912655
<nomene> salam
<farooghkz> salam
<nomene> man ububutu nasb kardam vali to ghesmate softweare center to aksare narmafzara button nasb nadare
<nomene> faghat neveshte view source
<nomene> chikar bayad bokonam???
<nomene> mamnon misham rahe hal bedid
<farooghkz> اون دکمه رو بزنید و منتظر بمونید کارش تموم بشه
<nomene> yani view source bezanam
<nomene> ?
<farooghkz> بله.یک بار بزنید و صبر کنید تا کارش تموم بشه.بعدش میتونید اون نرم افزار ها رو بنصبید
<nomene> این ‍‍‍خطارو میده Requires installation of untrusted packages
<farooghkz> alimj, bpsecret
<nomene> ببخشید متوجه نشدم
<farooghkz> یکبار سافت ویر سنتر رو ببند دوباره باز کن و اینکار ها رو انجام بده ببین درست میشه؟
<farooghkz> ashkan, dingdangdong
<msajadi832> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<kolo> hi
<kolo> این لینک براتون باز میشه: http://ubuntu.ir/planet
<kolo> ؟
<kolo> lubotu3: آه قخذخف
<kolo> lubotu3: Hi robot
<kolo> ubuntulog: you too, How do you do?
<alimj> کسی من رو صدا کرد؟
<kolo> What's your solution foe your passwords?
<kolo> for*
<alimj> kolo: Are you searching for a password manager?
<kolo> Y, but I found one: https://qtpass.org/
<farooghkz> kolo, i just memorise them
<kolo> farooghkz: Fancy Brain; Come to real world (:
<kolo> خوب برای من به حافظه فرستادن کار سختیه
<alimj> kolo: I have not used one. But I believe KeePass to be a good one (GPL with ports for all major OSes)
<kolo> مخصوصا که عادت ندارم برای پسوردها از الگویی پیروی کنم
<kolo> Odd, there's  wto fork: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/25fq28/keepass2_vs_keepassx_on_ubuntu_which_one_is_better/
<kolo> KeePass, KeePassX
<alimj> I have these on my "To read" list: http://www.slant.co/topics/900/compare/~lastpass_vs_keepass_vs_1password
<alimj> http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2015/02/lifehacker-faceoff-the-best-password-managers-compared/
<alimj> http://www.howtogeek.com/240255/password-managers-compared-lastpass-vs-keepass-vs-dashlane-vs-1password/
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_password_managers
<kolo> 'To read' on 'pocket'?!
<alimj> شب به خیر. فردا باید برم بازار ماهی بعثت و شیرماهی بخرم
<kolo> O_o
<kolo> لازمه اش زود خوابیدنه؟
<kolo> شب خوش
<alimj> بله. صبح زود ماهی‌ها تموم میشند
<alimj> بازار اصلی ماهی در تهران است که ۹۰٪ نیاز سایر میدانهای شهرداری و فروشگاه‌های زنجیره‌ای و رستورانها را تامین می‌کند
<farooghkz> دارم ی برنامه گفتگو با پایتون مینویسم
<kolo> برای irc?
<farooghkz> تازه برنامه نویسی سوکت پایتون رو یاد گرفتم
<farooghkz> واس آی آر سی نه.دو تا اسکریپت ساده هست.یکی واس کلاینت یکی واس سرور
<farooghkz> سرور صبر میکنه تا ی کلاینت بهش وصل بشه بعد باهاش حرف بزنه
<farooghkz> من نمیتونم از اون برنامه ها استفاده کنم
<farooghkz> and im not fancy brain :]
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-19
<farooghkz> .
<MHK2012> salam
<farooghkz> salam
<MHK2012> khoby?
<farooghkz> بله :}
<MHK2012> چه خبر؟
<farooghkz> سلامتی.در جریان اخبار نیستم
<MHK2012> چه اخباری؟
<farooghkz> اخبار نرم افزار های آزاد
<MHK2012> من تازه کارم تازه اومدم توی اوبونتو
<MHK2012> تو چند وقته با لینوکس کار میکنی؟
<kolo> MHK2012: http://www.aparat.com/jadi
<farooghkz> من 8 ماهه که کامل مهاجرت کردم
<farooghkz> سلام کولو
<kolo> سلام
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<farooghkz> !ping
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<alimj> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام علی
<alimj> farooghkz: به سلامتی کجا مهاجرت کردی؟
<alimj> آهان. مهاجرت کردی به اوپن سورس
<alimj> من کند ذهن هستم
<farooghkz> \o/
<farooghkz> زیاد بد نیست
<farooghkz> \o/
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<kolo> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> کولو، تا حالا بات های آی آر سی رو دیدی؟
<kolo> از نزدیک، نه افتخار آشنایی نداشتم
<kolo> لول
<kolo> آره
<kolo> کانال بش یک خفنش رو داره
<kolo> کانال انگلیشهم بات دیکشنری داره
<farooghkz> ی بات آی آر سی هست باحات حرف میزنه.البته توسعش متوقف شده
<farooghkz> آره اونا بات های با حالین
<kolo> تو کدوم کانال استفاده میشه
<farooghkz> چی؟مالوین؟
<kolo> Word Power Made Easy: http://bookzz.org/dl/2369680/59dd04
<kolo> one of the best books written so intelligently that every rule regarding word formation to building vocabulary based on etymological aspects is easy to understand
<sae13> selam
<kolo> سیلام
<sae13> bar aveleme :D
<kolo> از کجا؟ شهرهای جنوبی؟
<sae13> khodam ke markaz midoonam az nezar joghrafiayi veli ha kermooon
<kolo> خوش اومدی
<sae13> nokeram
<kolo> :)
<sae13> chera to app empathy minevisam #ubuntu-ir mire ye room khali
<kolo> سرور فری نود تعریف کردی؟
<sae13> nemizare  tarif konam
<kolo> پیدجین و اکس-هگزچت محبوبتره
<kolo> امپثی استفاده نکردم
<kolo> با کلاینت وب وصل شدی الان؟
<sae13> shod
<sae13> mitoonam kari konam useram hamishe mal khodam bashe?
<kolo> yes
<sae13> how
<kolo> می تونی ثبتش کنی
<kolo> در انجمن اوبونتو راهنماش رو دیده بود
<kolo> بذار بگردم
<kolo> پریروز یکی از بچه ها لینکش رو داد
<kolo> تو لاگها نگاهی بکنم
<kolo> sae13: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,127121
<kolo> whois kolo
<sae13> fek konam shod
<sae13> channelaye digeyi ham hast ve farsi zeboona?
<kolo> هست اما سکنه نداره
<sae13> doto soal dige
<kolo> #kde-ir
<sae13> yek firewall nadaram hamele nasham
<kolo> اوبونتو نصب داری
<kolo> ؟
<sae13> do ba gooshi windowsphonii biam khoonam halal mikonin?
<sae13> fedora
<kolo> #python-ir
<kolo> man selinux
<kolo> do ba gooshi windowsphonii biam khoonam halal mikonin? --> چی؟
<sae13> man taze karam
<kolo> فدورا فایروال توپی داره
<kolo> سئی‌لینوکس
<kolo> sae13:  #wikipedia-fa
<kolo> #persian
<sae13> hame hamin freenode?
<kolo> y
<kolo> O_o
<kolo> alimj vs alimj1
<sae13> chera nemibinam hich history yi
<kolo> هیستوری چی؟
<sae13>     /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sae13 fzqcxtfifers
<kolo> huh?
<sae13> ok shod
<sae13> اقا یک من تازه کارم
<sae13> دو میخوام به ‍پایان نامه ارشدم رو اینترنت اشیا کار کنم
<sae13> موضوع ندارین پیشنهاد بدین
<kolo> sae13: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=114807.0 va http://www.ubuntu.com/internet-of-things/
<kolo> شاید تو این لینکها چیزی پیدا کردی
<frenda> سخت افزاری
<sae13> na
<sae13> narm afzar
<sae13> selam
<frenda> ارشد؟
<sae13> bali
<sae13> \msg nickserv who #ubuntu-ir
<sae13>   /msg nickserv who #ubuntu-ir
<sadrolla> farooghkz: سلام
<farooghkz> سلام صدراله
<sadrolla> farooghkz: من در خدمتم عزیز
<farooghkz> صدراله، کلا گفتم داخل آی آر سی باشی
<sadrolla> farooghkz: حسش نیست فاروق جان
<sadrolla> :دی
<farooghkz> نمیدونم چرا کاربران انجمن کم تو آی آر سی پیدا میشن
<sadrolla> farooghkz: یا اینجا باش یا اون‌جا :دی
<farooghkz> هر دوجا :دی
<sadrolla> farooghkz: دارم مقاله می‌ویسم
<sadrolla> رو اعصابه
<sadrolla> اگه یه جا باشی می‌تونم صحبت کنم
<sadrolla> farooghkz: :ی
<sadrolla> اما هر دو با هم تمرکزم از بین می‌بره
<farooghkz> !pingpong
<farooghkz> !pacman
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<alimj> :/
<alimj> یک مقدار غیر مرتبط با اوبونتو و لینوکس.
<alimj> امروز این ماس ماسک رو نصب کردم:
<alimj> http://digikala.com/Product/DKP-108243/Orico-ECA-4U-Smart-USB-Wall-Plate/%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%DA%98%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A-%DA%86%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%BE%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A%DA%A9%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%84-ECA-4U
<alimj> نصبش آسان نیست و به قوطی توکار مخصوص استاندارد انگلیسی احتیاج است. برای من که ابزار مخصوص بتون کن دارم راحت بود
<alimj> به هر صورت دیگه از اینکه شارژرها رو دیگران ببرن این‌ور و اون ور راحت شدم
<kolo> فقط پورت USB؟
<alimj> بله. چهار تا
<alimj> با پشتیبانی از مد ۱.۵ آمپر، ۲ آمپر و ۲.۴ آمپر
<alimj> بعلاوه ۵۰۰ میلی و ۱ آمپر
<farooghkz> به جناب
<farooghkz> nixoeen
<farooghkz> پ.خ دادم داخل انجمن که تاپیک این کانال وضعش خرابه
<farooghkz> تنها جوابی ک دریافت کردم این بود
<farooghkz> لینک؟
<farooghkz> خداحافظ
<kolo> Anybody here using pass: https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/46gtt4/the_standard_unix_password_manager/
<kolo> What should it typ infront of
<kolo> $ pass init
<kolo> pass init <what?>
<MyNickname_> سلام
<kolo> اه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-20
<sae13> @modir in linkam bezar tooo toziha http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Milad67> سلام ... من تازه ۳ روزه با اوبونتو آشنا شدم
<kolo> LPIC1_102: http://daneshabad.com/Program.aspx?id=88
<farooghkz> kolo, memoserv
<farooghkz> thx :}
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> :-)
 * alimj نگاهی به انجمن میندازد
<farooghkz> ROFL
<farooghkz> به جناب
<farooghkz> nixoeen
<farooghkz> پیغام دادم
<farooghkz> جواب درست حسابی نگرفتم
<MasterPiece> chi shode?!
<farooghkz> هیچی.چتو؟
<MasterPiece> farooghkz, fek konam az vasatash residam
<MasterPiece> alan miram log ro mikhoonam :D
<farooghkz> LOL
<MasterPiece> farooghkz, enghad ba BOT bazi nakon :D
<MasterPiece> !ping | farooghkz
<lubotu3> farooghkz: pong!
<MasterPiece> ;)
<farooghkz> lol
 * MasterPiece bichare lubotu3 :)))
<farooghkz> i like playing with bots but its better if i dont play with them in channels and annoy people
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> apt install pong2
<farooghkz> try it!
<alimj> شیتونه میگه یک Bot فارسی بنویسم وصلش کنم به این کانال
<farooghkz> alimj, irc3 is a python lib
<MasterPiece> alimj, age inkaro bokoni manam content midam behet :D
<alimj> همین اواخر یک پیتونش را داشتم با بچه‌ها کار می‌کردیم
<farooghkz> treebot ro emtehan konid
<farooghkz> بات برد بخوریه
<alimj> !coffee farooghkz
<lubotu3> alimj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * AbbassAgha coffees farooghkz 
<farooghkz>  /msg treebot help
<farooghkz> lol
<alimj> www.ubuntu.ir
<alimj> حالا سر فرصت این روبات عباس رو درستش می‌کنم
<farooghkz> علی چطو اون بات رو میسازی؟
<alimj> farooghkz: ساخته شده به پیتون موجود است. فقط دستوراتی که می‌خواهی را اضافه می‌کنی و اجراش می‌کنی
<alimj> farooghkz: https://github.com/ioangogo/iBot
<alimj> باید خیلی بوت‌های دیگر هم به زبانهای مختلف باشند
<farooghkz> alimj, pls send github link via memoserv
<alimj> farooghkz: memoserv?
<farooghkz>  /msg memoserv <nick> your message
<farooghkz> alimj, befrest digeh
<alimj> گرفتی؟
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> ممنون
<farooghkz> عباس آقا رو با چ کتابخونه ای نوشتی؟
<alimj> فایل زیر رو ویرایش کن:
<alimj> cfg.py
<alimj> اسم بوت و کانالی که باید وصل بشه رو اونجا تعریف می‌کنند
<farooghkz> alimj
<farooghkz> بیشتر توضیح بده.آی بات ی قالب واسه ساخت باته؟
<alimj> این بوت رو بچه‌های یک کانال الکترونیک برای سرگرمی درست کرده‌اند
<alimj> ولی به هر شکل که دوست داشتی می‌تونی در بیاری
<alimj> قالب به خصوصی نیست.
<alimj> همینجوریه
<farooghkz> بیشتر توضیح بده
<alimj> کجاش رو توضیح بدم؟
<farooghkz> در مورد طرز کار و استفاده
<alimj> اول از گیت هاب کلون می‌کنی
<alimj> بلدی دیگه؟
<farooghkz> خب بعدش
<farooghkz> نه صبر کن
<farooghkz> آی بات رو کلون بکنم؟
<alimj> بله
<bpsecret> doostan . salam .
<alimj> سلام بی پی
<bpsecret> in bachehaye channel telegram ro ham tashvigh konid bian too irc
<alimj> خیلی قطع و وصل شدی امروز
<farooghkz> سلام مخفی!
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> salam
<bpsecret> irc client baraye android ziad hast
<alimj> من اصلا خبر ندارم که تلگرام هم هست
<bpsecret> kolan bacheharo irc baz konid
<bpsecret> :)))
<farooghkz> علی، خود آی بات چی هست؟
<bpsecret> kheilii oonja shoolooghe
<bpsecret> chand rooz nabashi 2000 payam radobadal shode
<farooghkz> آره آی آر سی جای با حالیه
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> man raftam
<alimj> farooghkz: گفتن که. یک بات که یک سری از بچه‌های چت روم الکترونیک برای سرگرمی نوشتن
<farooghkz> یکی از اهدافی ک منو ب آی آر سی کشونده بازی کردنه
<alimj> از بازی من گذشته
<farooghkz> علی. بعدش اون فایل رو به دلخواه ویرایش کنم بعدش اجرا؟
<bpsecret> doostan ye soal
<bpsecret> nickserv be man in peighamo mide miam too channel
<bpsecret> You are now identified for bpsecret
<bpsecret> ghabl az in peigham maloom mishe ip im chi hast
<bpsecret> ?
<farooghkz> علی اینجا آدم هست خودش رو واس این بازی ها میکشه!
<bpsecret> cloak kardam
<farooghkz> مخفی، قبل از اون فرایند ‏identy‏ آی پیت معلومه
<farooghkz> bpsecret, alimj
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<bpsecret> farooghkz, ey baba . nabayad bashe !! man in id ro ba znc faal kardam . yani znc hamishe inja hast . bad ba hexchat vasl misham be znc serveram na be channel be tore mostaghim
<bpsecret> yani chi yeki befahmoone be man :))
<farooghkz> من نظری ندارم :]
<bpsecret> farooghkz, :D shomaha in ipitoon ip aslitoone ya chi ?
<bpsecret> cloak ro faal konid
<farooghkz> این آی پی اصلیمه ولی با این آی پی نمیتونید کار بکنید
<farooghkz> :p
<bpsecret> http://5hah.in/posts/introduction-to-irc.html
<bpsecret> farooghkz, hamin alan mikhay doset konam ta bebini mishe kari kard ya na :))
<bpsecret> farooghkz, shookhi mikonam . vali ba ye vps dozari ham mishe client dos kard
<bpsecret> farooghkz, soratesh enghad kond mishe ke dige kari nemitoone kone
<farooghkz> به هر حال با این آی پی کاری نمیتونید بکنید
<bpsecret> farooghkz, ok
<bpsecret> farooghkz, kholase ba ip khoone vasl nashid
<bpsecret> farooghkz, in channel ro bebarid roo oftc . tor khoresh ham malase
<farooghkz> من نفهمیدم.میشه یا فارسی حرف بزنید یا انگلیسی؟
<bpsecret> farooghkz, roo network oftc bebarid . na freenode . freenode ba tor khoob nist
<bpsecret> farooghkz, oftc irc network
<bpsecret> farooghkz, search kon
<bpsecret> farooghkz, tor bazha oonjan
<bpsecret> farooghkz, cheghadr rahati ba linux ?
<bpsecret> farooghkz, englisit dar in sath hast doc bekhooni?
<bpsecret> farooghkz, pishnehadam behet test kardan Qubes OS hast
<bpsecret> farooghkz, chize dorost darmoonie
<bpsecret> farooghkz, az in ubuntu baziha miyay biroon
<farooghkz> انگلیسیم خوبه و در اون حد هست.با لینوکس راحتم
<bpsecret> ok
<farooghkz> در ضمن فقط هشت ماهه مثلا لینوکس کار شدم
<farooghkz> بعد از اوبونتو هم میرم سراغ آرچ یا دبیان
<bpsecret> kheili vaghte postato to ubuntu.ir
<bpsecret> mibinam
<bpsecret> 8 mah faghat ?
<bpsecret> ok
<farooghkz> اول کار ک عضو انجمن اوبونتو شدم جوگیر بودم.شده بودم اسپمر تمام عیار.از چهارصد تا پستم نصفشون هم مفید نیستن
<bpsecret> eshkali nadare
<bpsecret> dar har soorat movafagh bashi
<farooghkz> thx :)
<bpsecret> in 2 ta system amel ro bezar too listet . herfeyi shodi boro soragheshoon
<bpsecret> Qubes OS   --  Subgraph OS
<farooghkz> آقا زبان برین اف چطوره؟نظرتون؟
<bpsecret> har 2 linuxan
<bpsecret> nazari nadaram
<farooghkz> QUBES OS?A linux distro?
<bpsecret> dar asl xen distro e . vali faghat kernelesh . baghiash linuxe . yani roosh linuxe
<farooghkz> ok
<farooghkz> کسی زبان برین اف رو میدونه اصن؟
<farooghkz> اگه نمیدونید یادش بگیرید.هشت تا دستور نا قابل
<koloo> salaam
<bpsecret> koloo, salam
<koloo> یک سوال نامرتبط
<bpsecret> koloo, bepors
<koloo> اگر قرار بود هاست برای وردپرس بگیرید از کجا می خریدید؟
<bpsecret> koloo, نظر لی من اینه ه اینهمه تاید خام روی استارتا ها اشتباهه و باید به شل ایه ای روی زیرساخت ها و صنعت نرم افزار ار بشه. نظر همراه این نظرم اینه ه یی از این زیرساخت ها داشتن هاستین مناسب استارتا است. هاستینجا تلاشی است برای حل این مشل. ی هاستین ه می شه بÙ
<bpsecret> س اس ا رد، دستورهای معمولی مثل (git، composer، npm و …) رو زد و دیتابیس های متنوع داشت. من استفاده نرده ام ولی ایده شون عالیه و امیدوارم خوب یش بره. تا آخر امسال هم آفرهای ویه دارن.. اوه! با تشر از یشنهادشون، د تخفیف jadi هم به شما ۲۵٪ روی هاستین و وی ی اس تخفیف می
<bpsecret> koloo, tajrobeyi nadaram
<bpsecret> koloo, http://jadi.net/2016/02/mondays-bahman/
<bpsecret> koloo, vali ino to site jadi didam
<bpsecret> koloo, shayad bedardet bokhore
<bpsecret> http://hostinja.com/
<koloo> tnx
<koloo> برم سر بزنم ببینم چی به چیه
<bpsecret> khahesh
<bpsecret> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-21
<Saeb> سلام همگي
<Saeb> xchat windows ba font farsi mishkel dare engar
<Saeb> :D
<sae13> سلام مجدد
<sae13> اقا من تازه كارم
<sae13> درمورد پايگاه داده سوال داشتم
<alimj> سلام سلام
<saeb> سلام سلام
<alimj> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alimj> ولی چه فایده که این بوت فارسی نیست
<farooghkz> ی ایده واسه ساخت ی بات آی آر سی دارم ک آی آر سی رو بگند میکشه :دی
<farooghkz> بات تبلیغات :دی
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<Moh3n> slm dostand
<Moh3n> slm dostan
<Moh3n> ye soal dashtam
<Moh3n> kesi mitone komak kone?
<farooghkz> slm
<farooghkz> RTFM
<farooghkz> !rtfm
<farooghkz> moh3n, RTFM
<alimj1> !question
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Moh3n> clear
<Moh3n> alooo
<alimj1> سوال چی هست؟
<Moh3n> یه فایل کتابخانه ای هستش میخوام اپدیتش کنم
<Moh3n> دوستان من میخوام ورژن libc.so.6 رو به GLIBC_2.15 ارتقا بدم در اجرای اکثر برنامه ها مشکل دارم باهاش و میگه باید ارتقا بدی. ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید. /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by .
<Moh3n> GLIBC_2.15' not found
<Moh3n> versione  libc.so.6 ro be GLBC_2.15 upade konam!gr
<farooghkz> علی، نظرت در مورد اینکار واسه این دوست چیه؟
<alimj> گفتی که چه برنامه‌ای نصب کردی که بهش گیر میده؟
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alimj> در ضمن این امکان داره که چند ورژن را با هم داشته باشی
<Moh3n> barnamei ke nasab kardam ro ejaze ejra nemide
<Moh3n> az jomle telegram
<Moh3n> packet tracer
<alimj> برنامه‌ها رو از مخازن نصب نکردی؟
<Moh3n> khob in upgraidi ke shoma migi kolle makhazeno upgrade mikone
<Moh3n> na dl kardam
<alimj> اول اگر مخازن رو آپکرید و آپدیت نکردی، این کار را انجام بده
<alimj> دوم این دستور را بزن:
<Moh3n> khob nemishe fagat ono library ro update konam fagat
<alimj> whereis libc.so
<alimj> خیر
<Moh3n> libc.so.6 manzoram
<alimj> باید همه رو آپدیت کنی
<alimj> همه به هم ربط دارند
<alimj> از همان دستوری که فروق گفت آپدیت کن
<alimj> من امشب باید زود برم
<alimj> ا
<Moh3n> bad ye soale dg dashtam o tamam
<farooghkz> من فاروقم
<alimj> اباشه
<alimj> باشه. فاروق
<farooghkz> لول
<Moh3n> vase lpic2 refrence made nazareton chie vase azmoon?
<alimj> نظری ندارم
<farooghkz> راستش خودم تاحالا فقط ‏man‏ خوندم
<farooghkz> من هم نظری ندارم
<farooghkz> ولی کاری رو ک گفتم خودم انجام میدم
<Moh3n> shoma chi khondin?
<Moh3n> farogh chi khondi shoma?
<farooghkz> مطمئن نیستم کاری ک میکنم درست باشه
<Moh3n> کدوم کار؟
<farooghkz> ولی واس یادگیری لینوکس من صفحات من رو میخونم
<Moh3n> الان میتونی بگی تو چه لولی هستی خودت؟
<Moh3n> تا چه سطحی؟
<farooghkz> من لولم؟لول
<farooghkz> در ضمن من ی لینوکس کار مبتدیم
<Moh3n> خب هدفت از کار با لینوکس چیه؟
<farooghkz> man pages
<lmao> من هدف ندارم :دی
<LaughingOffLoud> alimj
<emad16> salam
<kolo> don't wait for the answer to your 'salaam'
<kolo> just drop your question, emad16
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-14
<shangul> danialbehzadi, * Channel #ubuntu-ir url: http://www.ubuntu-ir.org/
<shangul> danialbehzadi, hamchenin email channel
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-15
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> بعد از مدت‌ها دلم IRC خواست
<safeith> یه زمانی این کانال خیلی رونق داشت
<safeith> ببخشید بی ربط صحبت کردم
<danialbehzadi> safeith: سلام. چه‌طوری؟
<safeith> danialbehzadi: قربانت، شما خوبی آقا دانیال ؟
<danialbehzadi> safeith: ممنون. چه‌خبر؟
<safeith> danialbehzadi: سلامتی، ما شهرستانی‌ها دلمان به این کانال خوش بود
<safeith> danialbehzadi: چون همه چی را خیلی راحت می تونستیم این جا دنبال کنیم
<safeith> danialbehzadi: اما الان دیگه خیلی سوت و کور شده است
<danialbehzadi> safeith: ‫تلگرام اومد بساط IRC رو جمع کرد D:
<safeith> danialbehzadi: آقا IRC کجا تلگرام کجا
<safeith> danialbehzadi:IRC اصلاً یه عالم دیگه است
<danialbehzadi> safeith: ‫اون که بله. ولی جوون‌ها می‌ترسن از IRC
<safeith> danialbehzadi: پیرهامون هم که خیلی‌هاشون اصلاً لینوکس را گذاشتن کنار
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-16
<ghostbsd_d9c9> am1n_tmp,  salam
<ghostbsd_d9c9> am1n_tmp,  ye soal daram
<ghostbsd_d9c9> am1n_tmp,  ye narmafzary vase tabdile faylhaye tasviry be mp3 migham.. mishe moarefi konid lotfan ?
<ghostbsd_d9c9> lubotu3, salam
<ghostbsd_d9c9> lubotu3,  ye soal ?
<ghostbsd_d9c9> mangul, salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-17
<gnuer> hey ?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-18
<a_> hello
<m1234567> سلام
<m1234567> کسی هست؟
<m1234567> ؟؟؟؟
<m1234567> hi////
<m1234567> dc
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> c
<m1234567> dc
<m1234567> dc
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> x
<m1234567> d
<m1234567> bbg
<m1234567> g
<m1234567> n
<m1234567> v
<m1234567> b
<m1234567> v
<m1234567> f
<m1234567> g
<m1234567> gn
<m1234567> hn
<m1234567> h
<m1234567> mj
<m1234567> m
<m1234567> j
<m1234567> ,jmhy
<m1234567> jy
<m1234567> h
<m1234567> h
<m1234567> gbn
<m1234567> b
<m1234567> b
<m1234567> h
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<m1234567>  
<azade> 1413
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-19
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
<thrall> اقا کسی نیست بیاین حداقل یه وقت بزاریم بیایم ارسی هر موقع اومدم خودم بودم که
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-12
<behnam> کسی هس؟ این چجوریه😐😐
<behnam> هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووی
<farzan>  https://paste.ubuntu.ir/nyenرفقا این مشکلش چیه
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-13
<arkidie_> اینجا هنوز سکوت رو پیشه قرار داده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-17
<behdad222> danialbehzadi: هستی؟
<danialbehzadi> behdad222: آره
<behdad222> سلام
<danialbehzadi> سلام
<behdad222> توییتر رو دی‌اکتیو کردی؟
<danialbehzadi> نه. هستم که
<behdad222> یافتم- احتمالا دیشب اشتباه تایپ میکردم
<Mohammad> salam
<Guest11310> سلام
<senaps_> wut?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-18
<ll_> واوو
<ll_> سلام
<ll_> جق بزنید
<ll_> ای جونم
<ll_> جیگر
<rashid2003> HI
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-12
<Guest3841> Salam - ma tu sherkat ma be kasi niaz darim ke ubuntu, nfs va clonezilla khub balladeh - hodudan do, seh ruz tu mah, hoqhuqh saati khubi. koja mitunam barie in tabligh konam inja?
<Guest3841> Salam - ma tu sherkat ma be kasi niaz darim ke ubuntu, nfs va clonezilla khub balladeh - hodudan do, seh ruz tu mah, hoqhuqh saati khubi. koja mitunam barie in tabligh konam inja?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-13
<kalhor> سلام. چطوری میتونم فونت سایز  اونتو را افزایش بدم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-16
<jeff_> salam
<jeff_> kasi  hast  azash ye soal konam
<jeff_> man  taze mikham be donyaye  linux beram
<jeff_> kasi hast komak kone
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-14
<hooman> ایا کسی هست؟
<ggggggggggggg> salam
